# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Tampere - Pietari -yhteys

## jawahl

> Tätä poikittaisyhteyksien tai muiden kuin Helsinki-orientoituneiden yhteyksien puutetta on sotien jälkeen perusteltu mm. puolustuksella mutta käsitykseni mukaan se perustelu on jo todella vanhojen talvien lumia. Sitä vastoin maakuntakeskusten olemattomat joukkoliikenneyhteydet keskittävät tarpeettomastikin asioita pääkaupunkiseudulle. Voisi ajatella ihan hyvin esim. Jyvässeudun maahantuonnin ja -viennin tapahtuvan Vaasasta jos vain olisi yhteyksiä, niin kaupallisia kuin logistisiakin.


Allkirjoitan tämän täysin lähes viikottain Tampere-Lahti-Kouvola-Lappeenranta-Imatra sekä Tampere-Moskova ja Tampere-Pietari välejä matkaavana. 

Tarjoilla on nyt kahden vaivalloisen vaihdon junayhteys, jossa useimmiten joku juna aina myöhässä, josta seuraa toisten odottelua jne. 
Yhden vaihdon kierto Tikkurillaan ja lähes samaa reittiä takaisin ei myöskään saa liikkeelle ketään. 
Lisäksi maantieyhteys Tampere-Lahti-Kouvola on heikko, mutta silti useimmille houkuttelevampi kuin juna. 

Samaan aikaan kun (Seinäjoen), Tampereen, Akaan, Hämeenlinnan, Riihimäki-Hyvinkään, Lahden, Kouvolan, Lappeenrannan ja Imatran kaupunkiseutujen välillä ei mene yhtäkään suoraa junaa, niin VR liikennöi poikittain mm. pienempiä Jyväskylä-Vaasa- ja Turku-Pieksämäki- välejä useammalla junalla päivittäin. 
Niitä pitääkin liikennöidä, mutta johdomukaista tuo ei ole, että suuremman potentiaalin eteläistä Länsi-Itä-Venäjä- yhteyttä ei ole olemassa ollenkaan. 

Ei jälkimmäinenkään toki mikään kultakaivos VR:lle tule olemaan moniin vuosiin liikennöinnin aloituksesta, mutta valtakunnan vielä joten kuten hyvin pyristelevien maakuntien kannalta merkittävä kuitenkin. Muutaman vuoden liikenöinnin jälkeen ehkä jopa nippa nappa itsensä kannattava, etenkin, jos Pietarin ja Moskovan junat integroidaan sujuvasti samalta laiturilta Kouvolassa ja/tai Lahdessa uuteen yksi tai kaksi kertaa päivässä kulkevaan suoraan Tampere (tai Seinäjoki) - Imatra junaan. Olisi jopa ostoliikenteen paikka valtakunnan elinvoimaisuuden nimissä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Niitä pitääkin liikennöidä, mutta johdomukaista tuo ei ole, että suuremman potentiaalin eteläistä Länsi-Itä-Venäjä- yhteyttä ei ole olemassa ollenkaan. 
> 
> Ei jälkimmäinenkään toki mikään kultakaivos VR:lle tule olemaan moniin vuosiin liikennöinnin aloituksesta, mutta valtakunnan vielä joten kuten hyvin pyristelevien maakuntien kannalta merkittävä kuitenkin. Muutaman vuoden liikenöinnin jälkeen ehkä jopa nippa nappa itsensä kannattava, etenkin, jos Pietarin ja Moskovan junat integroidaan sujuvasti samalta laiturilta Kouvolassa ja/tai Lahdessa uuteen yksi tai kaksi kertaa päivässä kulkevaan suoraan Tampere (tai Seinäjoki) - Imatra junaan. Olisi jopa ostoliikenteen paikka valtakunnan elinvoimaisuuden nimissä.


Minusta kaikille tuleville Helsinki-Pietari Allegro-junille tulisi olla Tampereelta (tai kenties jopa Seinäjoelta) Lahteen suoraan ajava yhteysjuna, esim. IC tai Pendolino. Lisäksi minusta pitäisi olla aamuin illoin yksi Allegro kumpaankin suuntaan suoraan Tampereen ja Pietarin välillä ilman että täytyy vaihtaa Lahdessa tai Kouvolassa. Tätähän muuten Tampereen kauppakamarikin käsittääkseni haluaa?

----------


## jawahl

> Minusta kaikille tuleville Helsinki-Pietari Allegro-junille tulisi olla Tampereelta (tai kenties jopa Seinäjoelta) Lahteen suoraan ajava yhteysjuna, esim. IC tai Pendolino.


Eikä vain Lahteen asti. Sama juna on järkevää jatkaa Kouvolaan (josta yhteydet Kotkaan ja Mikkeliin). Ja vaikka väki Kouvolan jälkeen vähenee, niin myös Lappeenrantaan ja Imatralle. Tällöin poikittaisyhteys kattaa koko eteläisen Suomen.
En unohtaisi myöskään yhteyttä Moskovan junaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eikä vain Lahteen asti. Sama juna on järkevää jatkaa Kouvolaan (josta yhteydet Kotkaan ja Mikkeliin). Ja vaikka väki Kouvolan jälkeen vähenee, niin myös Lappeenrantaan ja Imatralle. Tällöin poikittaisyhteys kattaa koko eteläisen Suomen.
> En unohtaisi myöskään yhteyttä Moskovan junaan.


Kuulostaa järkevältä. Tietenkin kannattaa yrittää kattaa mahdollisimman suuri osa poikittaisliikennetarpeista kerralla. Pietarin-junaan vaihto varmaan lienee kätevin Lahdessa? Ajatukseni oli että vähäisemmän liikenteen aikaan keskellä päivää vaihto Lahdessa olisi hyväksyttävä, mutta aamulla yksi vuoro sekä Tampere-Pietari että Pietari-Tampere suunnassa, ja samoin yksi vuoro suuntaansa illalla pitäisi ajaa suoraan. Ei matkalaukkujen vaihtaminen junasta toiseen mitään herkkua ole, ja suora yhteys olisi ylivoimaisen kätevä ja houkuttava.

Jos radalle mahtuminen tekee tiukkaa niin (Pendolinojen yhteenkytkemisongelmat sivuuttaen) periaatteessa Tampereelta tuleva Allegro-runko voitaisiin hyvin kytkeä Lahdessa yhteen Helsingistä tulevan rungon kanssa, ja päinvastoin pilkkoa erilleen paluusuunnassa.

Mitenkäs nuo Moskovan-yhteydet jatkossa hoituvat? Jos Pietarin-yhteyksiä modernisoidaan niin kaipa Moskovan-yhteydellekin voisi tehdä jotain? Yhtäkkiä sitä ajattelisi, että Moskovaan pääsisi kätevästi kun menisi nopealla junalla Pietariin ja vaihtaisi siellä. Ei taida olla kuitenkaan ihan niin helppoa, kun Suomen ja Moskovan junat lähtevät eri asemilta?

----------


## jawahl

> periaatteessa Tampereelta tuleva Allegro-runko voitaisiin hyvin kytkeä Lahdessa yhteen Helsingistä tulevan rungon kanssa, ja päinvastoin pilkkoa erilleen paluusuunnassa


Yhteenkytkeminen/pikkominen olisi kenties tehokkaampaa tehdä Kouvolassa, jos Tampereelta (tai Seinäjoelta) tuleva runko voitaisiin hyödyntää myös kotimaan sisäisessä liikenteessä. Silloin samalla Allegro- yksiköllä voisi päästä (Seinäjoelta)/Tampereelta/Toijalasta/H:linnasta/Rixu-Hyvinkäältä myös Kouvolaan (ja Mikkeliin/Kotkaan) asti ja toisaalta Kouvolassa ja Lahdessa voisi nousta Venäjälle matkaajia poisjääneiden (Seinäjoen)/Tampereen/H:linnan/Rixu-Hyvinkään suunnasta tulleiden tilalle. 

Rajavartiosto ja tullihan astuu junaan tulevassakin käsittääkseeni vasta Kouvolassa (?), joten sen suhteen ei olisi ongelmaa. Saattaahan toki olla, että joku lipunmyyntijärjestelmä tms. ei tähän taivu. Sehän ei olisi ollenkaan yllättävää, kun asialla on sentään kaksi edelleen neuvostohengessä puuhailevaa lähes monopolirautatieyhtiötä yhdessä (VR ja RZhD)...

Lisäksi pienen (?) riskin aiheuttaa yhteenkytkennässä se, että mitä jos toinen Allegro- yksikkö joutuu vaikeuksiin omalla taipaleellaan Tre-Kouvola tai Hki-Kouvola välillä? Odottaako silloin ensiksi Lahteen tai Kouvolaan saapunut yksikkö myöhässä olevaa, vai miten mentäisiin? Pendo-Allegrot kun eivät herätä luottamusta aikataulujen suhteen... Pilkkomisessahan tätä ongelmaa ei olisi, joten Venäjän puolella voitaisiin välttää yhdistämisen myöhästymisriskit (luojan kiitos...).

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Yhteenkytkeminen/pikkominen olisi kenties tehokkaampaa tehdä Kouvolassa, jos Tampereelta (tai Seinäjoelta) tuleva runko voitaisiin hyödyntää myös kotimaan sisäisessä liikenteessä. Silloin samalla Allegro- yksiköllä voisi päästä (Seinäjoelta)/Tampereelta/Toijalasta/H:linnasta/Rixu-Hyvinkäältä myös Kouvolaan (ja Mikkeliin/Kotkaan) asti ja toisaalta Kouvolassa ja Lahdessa voisi nousta Venäjälle matkaajia poisjääneiden (Seinäjoen)/Tampereen/H:linnan/Rixu-Hyvinkään suunnasta tulleiden tilalle.


Ehkäpä näin jos ratakapasiteetti välillä Lahti-Kouvola riittää. Oma ajatukseni oli, että Tampere - Itä-Suomi -junat toki jatkaisivat Lahdesta eteenpäinkin, ja näillä hoidettaisiin syöttöyhteydet suurimpaan osaan Helsingistä tulevia Allegroja. Tampereelta tuleva Allegro (1x aamulla ja 1x illalla) voitaisiin periaatteessa liittää Helsingistä tulevaan runkoon missä tahansa. Ensimmäinen yhteinen piste olisi Lahti, joten liittäminen siellä olisi loogista: siitä eteenpäin säästettäisiin yhden kuljettajan työpanos ja yhden junan verran ratakapasiteettia. Sitäpaitsi muutenhan ne joutuisivat ajamaan ihan peräkanaa pitkän matkaa, tai sitten jompi kumpi joutuisi odottamaan toista.

Riihimäellä en mieluiten kiertäisi aseman kautta vaan ajaisin suoraan kolmioraidetta Lahden suuntaan. Silloin ei tulisi suunnanvaihtoa (josta aiheutuu monen minuutin viive). Riihimäki jäisi tosin silloin palvelematta, mutta en näkisi sitä suurena ongelmana. Tuohan on tilanne nykyisinkin, ja Riihimäeltä on sitäpaitsi sujuvat yhteydet Lahteen, jossa voi vaihtaa junaa. Riihimäen kysyntä ei uskoakseni ole niin suurta että se perustelisi muille matkustajille monen minuutin odotusta, ja Helsingin suunnasta yhteydet Pietariin ovat kuitenkin paremmat Tikkurilan kautta.




> Rajavartiosto ja tullihan astuu junaan tulevassakin käsittääkseeni vasta Kouvolassa (?), joten sen suhteen ei olisi ongelmaa. Saattaahan toki olla, että joku lipunmyyntijärjestelmä tms. ei tähän taivu. Sehän ei olisi ollenkaan yllättävää, kun asialla on sentään kaksi edelleen neuvostohengessä puuhailevaa lähes monopolirautatieyhtiötä yhdessä (VR ja RZhD).


Epäilen että saattaa olla pieniä toimilupiin liittyviä ongelmia käyttää samaa junaa sekä kotimaan- että kansainvälisessä liikenteessä (?). Muutenhan olisi äärettömän rationaalista kytkeä yhteen molemmat käyttötarkoitukset. Oma ajatukseni erillisistä kotimaan poikittaisyhteydestä ja Tampere-Pietari -junasta perustuvat siihen, että näitä ei välttämättä voida käytännössä yhdistää nykytilanteessa. Sen ei pidä antaa haitata: sitten täytyy vain yrittää saada molemmat erikseen. Uskoisin että Pietarin liikenteen kasvaessa Tampereen suunnasta (siis Tampereelta, Seinäjoelta, Porista, kenties Jyväskylästäkin?) olisi riittävästi kysyntää Pietariin, siis yhdessä venäläisen Suomen suuntaan kohdistuvan kysynnän kanssa, jotta tuollaista vuoroa voitaisiin liikennöidä 2x päivässä suuntaansa. Ei vain Helsingistä matkusteta Pietariin vaan myös muualta Suomesta, ja Tampere-Pietari -yhteys palvelisi suurinta osaa muusta Suomesta paremmin kuin Helsinki-Pietari.




> Lisäksi pienen (?) riskin aiheuttaa yhteenkytkennässä se, että mitä jos toinen Allegro- yksikkö joutuu vaikeuksiin omalla taipaleellaan Tre-Kouvola tai Hki-Kouvola välillä? Odottaako silloin ensiksi Lahteen tai Kouvolaan saapunut yksikkö myöhässä olevaa, vai miten mentäisiin? Pendo-Allegrot kun eivät herätä luottamusta aikataulujen suhteen... Pilkkomisessahan tätä ongelmaa ei olisi, joten Venäjän puolella voitaisiin välttää yhdistämisen myöhästymisriskit (luojan kiitos...).


Nähdäkseni jos jompikumpi runko olisi myöhässä, ne jatkaisivat Pietariin erillisinä junina.

----------


## kouvo

> Riihimäellä en mieluiten kiertäisi aseman kautta vaan ajaisin suoraan kolmioraidetta Lahden suuntaan. Silloin ei tulisi suunnanvaihtoa (josta aiheutuu monen minuutin viive).


Yksi mahdollisuus on tietysti rakentaa Riksuun kolmioraiteen yhteyteen seisake. Tämä seisake voisi olla varsin yksinkertainen, vaikkapa pelkkä yksittäinen laituri, joka hallinnollisesti kuuluisi Riihimäen varsinaiseen asemaan.

----------


## Compact

> Rajavartiosto ja tullihan astuu junaan tulevassakin käsittääkseeni vasta Kouvolassa (?), joten sen suhteen ei olisi ongelmaa.


Voipi olla niinkin, että Suomen viranomaiset ovat junassa koko valtakunnan alueella.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Riihimäellä en mieluiten kiertäisi aseman kautta vaan ajaisin suoraan kolmioraidetta Lahden suuntaan. Silloin ei tulisi suunnanvaihtoa (josta aiheutuu monen minuutin viive). Riihimäki jäisi tosin silloin palvelematta, mutta en näkisi sitä suurena ongelmana. Tuohan on tilanne nykyisinkin, ja Riihimäeltä on sitäpaitsi sujuvat yhteydet Lahteen, jossa voi vaihtaa junaa. Riihimäen kysyntä ei uskoakseni ole niin suurta että se perustelisi muille matkustajille monen minuutin odotusta, ja Helsingin suunnasta yhteydet Pietariin ovat kuitenkin paremmat Tikkurilan kautta.


Siinäpä se oikeastaan koko suomalaisen joukkoliikenteen koko kuva taisi tullakin. Ei niin tärkeitä matkustajia taida koskaan olla tarpeeksi että teknisen laitteen tai järjestelmän tarvitsisi siihen taipua. Riihimäelle tulisi ihan suunnitellusti tilanne missä junan voi nähdä muttei siihen nousta. Niin se alkaa olla varsin monessa kohtaa rataverkkoa.

Eikö noita pysähdyksiä voisi kehittää sellaisiksi että infralla olisi mahdollista palvella mahdollisimman monia ilman jättikustannuksia tai älyttömiä kokonaisaikoja?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Siinäpä se oikeastaan koko suomalaisen joukkoliikenteen koko kuva taisi tullakin. Ei niin tärkeitä matkustajia taida koskaan olla tarpeeksi että teknisen laitteen tai järjestelmän tarvitsisi siihen taipua. Riihimäelle tulisi ihan suunnitellusti tilanne missä junan voi nähdä muttei siihen nousta. Niin se alkaa olla varsin monessa kohtaa rataverkkoa.


Niin sanottakoon nyt  ettei minulla ole mitään Riihimäkeä vastaan. Se nyt vaan on niin, että jos Riihimäen asemalle menee kääntymään niin siitä tulee aika pitkä viive. Veturijunissa veturi pitää vaihtaa päästä toiseen (kun ei ole ohjausvaunuja) ja kaikissa junissa, Pendolinoissakin, kuljettajan täytyy kävellä päästä toiseen. Ja kulunvalvontakin asettaa nykyisellään tietyn minimiajan kääntönopeudelle. 10 minuutin tuhlaus (hidastuksineen jne.) pysähdykseen Riihimäellä on liikaa, jos Lahti tai Pietari olisi 10 minuuttia lähempänä ilman sitä. Täytyy huomioida sekin, että Riihimäki-Lahti -väli ei ole nopea rata, joten se itsessäänkin hidastaa matkaa. Silloin ei kannata tarkoituksella hidastella lisäksi vielä muistakin syistä.

Riihimäki on nykyisellään erittäin hyvin junien palvelema paikkakunta. Emme puhu mistään kylästä, mistä ei muualle pääse kun juna ei pysähdy. Kysymys vaan on onko kaikkien junien tarpeen pysähtyä Riihimäellä. Mielestäni ei. Todelliset matkustuksen volyymit ovat ihan muualla.

Muuten, eihän tässä ole mitään uutta, jos Riihimäellä ei pysähdytä. Ei Tampere-Helsinki -Pendolinokaan pysähdy Riihimäellä. Sen voi ihan konkreettisesti nähdä viuhahtavan aseman ohi, mutta kyytiin ei pääse. Sen sijaan perässä tulee IC, johon pääsee. Eri junilla on erilainen pysähtymisprofiili, ja syystäkin, koska muuten kaikki olisivat hitaita lähijunia. Tampere-Lahti ja Tampere-Pietari -yhteyksien pitäisi olla Pendolino-nopeusluokan junia, jolloin on perusteltua jättää väliin pysähdys Riihimäellä.

P.S. Jos pysähdys Riihimäellä olisi pelkkä laiturin viereen seisahtuminen ilman kääntötoimenpiteitä niin silloin se ei hidastaisi matkaa kauhean paljon. Tällöin voisi harkita pysähdystäkin uudessa valossa. Tosin en osaa sanoa mitä lisäarvoa paikallisesti olisi rakentaa uusi laituri kolmioraiteen varrelle.

----------


## ultrix

> P.S. Jos pysähdys Riihimäellä olisi pelkkä laiturin viereen seisahtuminen ilman kääntötoimenpiteitä niin silloin se ei hidastaisi matkaa kauhean paljon. Tällöin voisi harkita pysähdystäkin uudessa valossa. Tosin en osaa sanoa mitä lisäarvoa paikallisesti olisi rakentaa uusi laituri kolmioraiteen varrelle.


Varsinkin, kun kolmioraiteen nopeusrajoitus olisi todennäköisesti alle 50 km/h, jolloin lyhyt pysähtyminen ei enää paljoa hidastaisi. Kolmioraiteen alustava kustannusarvio on RHK:n mukaan 5 M (2007 tieto). Ratahankkeena alekoritavaraa, kun verrataan satojen miljoonien kehäratoihin, länsimetroihin ja Pohjanmaan radan kunnostukseen.

----------


## kaakkuri

Niin, sanottakoon puolestaan ettei minulla ole mitään Riihimäen puolesta. Mutta Riihimäki ei ollut tässä se villakoiran ydin vaan se että näitä riihimäkiä alkaa olla jo melkoisen paljon. Sama teknologinen kömpelyys vaivaa Helsingin metroa, Pendolinoa ja Finnairia kokonaisuutena eli järjestelmä toimii matka-ajan kannalta tehokkaasti ja nopeasti kunhan on syöttöä valtavilta alueilta ja matkustuspisteet ovat riittävän etäällä toisistaan. Muuten menee hitaaksi ja vaikeaksi. Pendolino on ihan hyvä esimerkki Oulu-Helsinki -välillä missä ei ehdi pysähtymään kovin montaa kertaa esim. matkustajien ottamiseksi tai jättämiseksi. Eli vielä kun saisi linjan välipisteiltä Kokkolasta, Seinäjoelta ja Tampereelta ikävät matkustajat pois häiritsemästä mukavaa junalla ajoa niin olisi ihana.
InterCity-juna sitä vastoin pysähtyy mm. Vihanti- ja Kannus-cityissä.

Jotenkin hullulle tuntuu että Tampereen ja Helsingin väliä ei voi matkata kiskoilla nopeasti muuten kuin pysähtymällä Helsingin lähdön jälkeen Helsingissä ja Helsingin maalaiskunnassa ja kaikki muut pysähdykset ovat turhia sekä aikaaviepiä. Onko se tosiaan ainoa totuus noin? 

No, ei siitä enempää. Asian kehittäminen niin että pysähdykset tai kulkusuunnan vaihdokset eivät kestäisi niin pitkiä aikoja kuin ne nyt kestävät oli kuitenkin se ydin, ei se että pysähdytään nykyisillä tavoilla joka ikinen paikka mistä savu nousee.

----------


## jawahl

> kolmioraiteen nopeusrajoitus olisi todennäköisesti alle 50 km/h, jolloin lyhyt pysähtyminen ei enää paljoa hidastaisi. Kolmioraiteen alustava kustannusarvio on RHK:n mukaan 5 M (2007 tieto). Ratahankkeena alekoritavaraa, kun verrataan satojen miljoonien kehäratoihin, länsimetroihin ja Pohjanmaan radan kunnostukseen.


5 M tuo Rixun kolmio tosiaan kustiksessa on. VR on selittänyt juuri tämän Kolmioraiteen puutteen olevan este (Seinäjoen tai) Tampereen ja Imatran väliselle suoralle liikenteelle. Tosiaan ihan pähkinöitä RHK:n kauppalappulistalla, minkä vuoksi hankkeen toteuttamatta jättäminen ihmetyttää (kun se kerran palvelisi vielä suuresti tavaraliikennetäkin).

Samassa Kolmioraidesuunnitelmassa on myös taukotupa Kolmion alueella veturinkuljettajille, joten kyllähän tuo matkustajien kyytiin otto varmasti mahdollista olisi kohtuullisin laiturikustannuksin. 

Toisaalta - kuten Jani kirjoitti - Rixusta pääsee kyllä tarvittaessa nopsaan Lahteen vaihtamaan suoraan Hki-Pietari junaan, eli palvelu ei Rixusta Venäjälle matkaavilla huononisi lainkaan, vaikka Tre-Pietari yksikkö painaisi pysähtymättä ohi. Tämä puoltaa kyllä selkeästi Tre-SPb yksikön pysähdyksen pois jättämistä Rixulassa.

Tampere (tai Seinäjoki) - Imatra juna taas ehkä kannattaisi Rixun kolmiossa pysäyttää, jos matkaajia riittäisi. Tämä juna tulisi integroida sujuvasti Moskovan junaan Kouvolassa. 

Venäjän yhteyttä ajattelen myös nykyisistä Rixu-Lahti ja Rixu-Kouvola taajamajunista pitäisi ajaa Venäjän juniin synkronoidut vuorot saman tien Hyvinkäälle/-ltä asti: Matka Rixun ja Hyvinkään välillä on lyhyt ja edelleen kasvavala Hyvinkäällä sentään matkustajapotentiaalia jonkin verran on taajamajunaan.

Yksi merkittävä seikka Komioraidehankkeessa on muuten myös se, että tuleeko jättimäinen uusi jätteenpolttolaitos suunnitellusti Rixun kolmion alueelle vaiko sittenkin Tampereelle. Junalla nimittäin se roinamäärä pitää kuljettaa. Jos Rixuun, niin Kolmioraiteen rakentaminen alkaa kyllä varmasti heti.

----------


## kouvo

> Toisaalta - kuten Jani kirjoitti - Rixusta pääsee kyllä tarvittaessa nopsaan Lahteen vaihtamaan suoraan Hki-Pietari junaan, eli palvelu ei Rixusta Venäjälle matkaavilla huononisi lainkaan, vaikka Tre-Pietari yksikkö painaisi pysähtymättä ohi. Tämä puoltaa kyllä selkeästi Tre-SPb yksikön pysähdyksen pois jättämistä Rixulassa.


En välttämättä usko, että (Seinäjoki)-Tampere-Venäjä -junalle olisi tarpeeksi kysyntää. Maan sisäinen yhteys kolmioraidetta pitkin saattaisi sen sijaan olla ihan toimivakin. Yhtälailla tamperelaiset voisivat vaihtaa neukkulan junaan Lahdessa, kun ei sitä vaihtoa tunnuta riksulaistenkaan kohdalla täällä kovin pahana pidettävän.

----------


## jawahl

> Yhtälailla tamperelaiset voisivat vaihtaa neukkulan junaan Lahdessa, kun ei sitä vaihtoa tunnuta riksulaistenkaan kohdalla täällä kovin pahana pidettävän.


Ei tämä ole vain tamperelaisten "show", vaan yhtä lailla hyötyjinä ovat Seinäjoen, Vaasan, Kokkolan, Porin, Vammalan, Jämsän, Haapamäen, Vilppulan, Toijalan, Loimaan, Humppilan, Hämeenlinnan, Viipurin ja Pietarin asemilta liikuvat matkustajat. Kaikilla näillä vaihdot vähenisivät tai poistusivat kokonaan (Seinäjoki) tai Tampere-SPb- allegro- yksikön myötä. 

Tampereella ei siis ole mitään erityistä etua muihin nähden asiassa. 
Tampereella on kuitenkin oltu aktiivisimmin asiaa ajamassa. Toki muutkin ovat nyt heränneet.  

Sisäinen poikittaisjuna Seinäjoelta tai Tampereelta Imatralle palvelisi lisäksi yhtä lailla Lahden, Kouvolan, Lappeenrannan ja Imatran sekä niiden vaihtoyhteyksien (Kotkan ja Mikkelin suunta) asemilta nousevia - siinäkin tapauksessa, että matka ei edes ulottuisi Lahtea pidemmälle. 

Yhtenä yksitäisenä esimerkkinä vaikka 8 000:lle turistille rakennettava Lappeenrannan Saimaa Garden's Imatran kupeessa olisi varmasti kovinkin halukas edistämään laajempia ja parempia junayhteyksiä muualtakin maasta kuin vain Helsingistä. Enpä usko, että pienemmätkään matkailupalveluja tarjoavat tai kauppa-/teollisuus-/kouluväki sitä vastaan olisi.

Toki yksikin vaihto Lahdessa olisi tuplasti parempi kuin nyt kaksi vaivalloista ja epävarmaa vaihtoa Rixussa ja Lahdessa. Se olisi etu sekä Venäjältä, Itä-Suomesta että Länsi-Suomesta liikuttaessa.

Yksi mikä kannattaa huomioida on se, että myös venäläiset olisivat (melko iso) osa myös SPb-Tre junayksikössä. Uskon vahvasti siihen, että Tampere Särkänniemineen, halpoine Ryanair- yhteyksineen, järvineen, harjuineen, kauppoineen, ravintoloineen jne. houkuttaa venäläisiä enemmän kuin Riihimäki, joten suora yhteys Tampereelle olisi varmasti siltä kannalta katsottuna tarpeellisempi kuin suora yhteys Rixuun. En toki aliarvioi Riihimäenkään vetovoimaa ulkomaisen turistin silmissä.

----------


## kouvo

> Yksi mikä kannattaa huomioida on se, että myös venäläiset olisivat (melko iso) osa myös SPb-Tre junayksikössä. Uskon vahvasti siihen, että Tampere Särkänniemineen, halpoine Ryanair- yhteyksineen, järvineen, harjuineen, kauppoineen, ravintoloineen jne. houkuttaa venäläisiä enemmän kuin Riihimäki, joten suora yhteys Tampereelle olisi varmasti siltä kannalta katsottuna tarpeellisempi kuin suora yhteys Rixuun. En toki aliarvioi Riihimäenkään vetovoimaa ulkomaisen turistin silmissä.


En usko että Tampereenkaan vetovoima on sitä luokkaa, että sieltä/sinne kannattaisi suoria junia neukkuihin/neukuista ajaa. Nykyisillä matkustajamäärillä on vielä huomattava kasvunvara ennen kuin Venäjän junia kannattaa hajauttaa helsingin ulkopuolelle. Sekin seikka että neukkulan junilla ei saa matkustaa Suomen sisäisillä yhteysväleillä tukee vahvasti sitä, että kaikki Pietari/Moskova -vuorot lähtevät helsingistä. Vaikuttaisi kohtuullisen hölmöltä, mikäli todennäköisesti suhteellisen harvakseltaan liikennöidyllä kolmioraiteen kautta kulkevalla junaliikenteellä osalla vuoroista ei voisi tehdä kotimaanmatkoja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En usko että Tampereenkaan vetovoima on sitä luokkaa, että sieltä/sinne kannattaisi suoria junia neukkuihin/neukuista ajaa. Nykyisillä matkustajamäärillä on vielä huomattava kasvunvara ennen kuin Venäjän junia kannattaa hajauttaa helsingin ulkopuolelle. Sekin seikka että neukkulan junilla ei saa matkustaa Suomen sisäisillä yhteysväleillä tukee vahvasti sitä, että kaikki Pietari/Moskova -vuorot lähtevät helsingistä. Vaikuttaisi kohtuullisen hölmöltä, mikäli todennäköisesti suhteellisen harvakseltaan liikennöidyllä kolmioraiteen kautta kulkevalla junaliikenteellä osalla vuoroista ei voisi tehdä kotimaanmatkoja.


Kuvittelisin että oilis mahdollista päästä sellaisen sopimukseen että esim välillä Tampere-Kouvola saisi junassa matkustaa myös kotimaan sisällä. 

Ennen 1970-luvun loppua kaikki Suomen ja "Neukkujen" väliset junat olivat ns sekarunkoja eli sekä suomalaisista että venäläisistä vaunuista koostuvia, ja venäläiset vaunut irroitettiin suomalaisista vaunuista Kouvolassa josta ne jatkoivat rajalle, muun junan jatkaessa Imatran tai tai Kuopion suuntaan. Vasta kun Tolstoi ja Repin eriytettiin omiin juniinsa, ja niihin tuli venäläiset ravintolavaunut, niistä tuli "rajavyöhykettä" jossa kiellettiin muiden kuin ulkomaille matkustavien oleskelu. 

Sittemmin, joskus 1990-luvulla, yhtenäistettiin Venäjän junien ravintolavaunujen anniskelukäytäntöä Suomen puolella suomalaisia junia ja Suomen lakia vastaaviksi, eli käytännössä "tax-free" -anniskelu lopeteettiin. 

Eli sikäli en näkisi esteitä etteikö voisi matkustaa esim Kouvolaan asti kotimaan lipulla, jos tulli- ja rajamuodolluisuudet alkavat vasta Kouvolan itäpuolella. Se että nyt ei voi matkustaa johtuu kaiketsi siitä että VR ja RZD haluaa mitoittaa kv-junien kalustolkapasiteetin rajoja ylittävien matkakysynnän mukaan. Sekä Repinissä että Tolstoissa saa sitäpaitsi matkustaa Venäjän sisäisiä matkoja ja Tolstoihin on ainakin ennen vanhaan liitetty lisää koimaan liikenteen vaunuja Viipurissa. Mikään ei poissulkisi että jos Allegro ajaisi Tampereelta Pietariin, etteikö siinä saisi matkustaa myös Tampere-Lahti tai Tampere-Kouvola, jos niin haluaa ja maksaa asianmukaisen hinnan. Itse näkisin tervetulleena myös että joku Allegro-vuoroista jatkaisi Helsingistä Turkuun (satamaan) jolloin saataisiin suora kansainvälinen laivajuna aikaiseksi, jollista ei ole ollut sitten 1970-luvun puolivälin. Mutta olen ehkä vähän optimistinen sen suhteen kun kansa haluaa enimmäkseen vain lentää.

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> En usko että Tampereenkaan vetovoima on sitä luokkaa, että sieltä/sinne kannattaisi suoria junia neukkuihin/neukuista ajaa. Nykyisillä matkustajamäärillä on vielä huomattava kasvunvara ennen kuin Venäjän junia kannattaa hajauttaa helsingin ulkopuolelle. Sekin seikka että neukkulan junilla ei saa matkustaa Suomen sisäisillä yhteysväleillä tukee vahvasti sitä, että kaikki Pietari/Moskova -vuorot lähtevät helsingistä.


Kyse ei ole Tampereen vetovoimasta yksinään. Suomi jakautuu kolmeen osaan sen mukaan onko Helsingistä vai Tampereelta/Seinäjoelta Pietariin kulkeva juna parempi yhteys: 1) Helsinki-Pietari on parempi, 2) Tampere/Seinäjoki-Pietari on parempi, ja 3) ei eroa. Piirräpä kartalle viiva Riihimäeltä suunnilleen Forssan kohdalta jonnekin ehkä Uuteenkaupunkiin. Tämän viivan eteläpuolella on alue 1). Sen pohjoispuolella mutta suunnilleen viivan Riihimäki - Jyväskylä - Pyhäjoki - Vaala länsipuolella on alue 2). Ja tuon jälkimmäisen viivan itäpuolella on alue 3). Tampereelta/Seinäjoelta Pietariin kulkeva yhteys siis palvelisi huomattavasti paremmin maantieteellisesti hyvin suurta osaa Suomesta. Taloudellisessa ja demografisessa mielessä kyse on koko vauraasta Länsi-Suomesta, poislukien Turku ja sen lähiseudut periaatteessa Uuteenkaupunkiin asti. (Rauma ja Pori ovat rautateitse jo Tampereen ja pohjoisemman Länsi-Suomen vaikutuspiirissä, kunhan vaan matkustajaliikenne sinne toimisi paikkakuntien merkittävyyden edellyttämällä painolla). Ottaen huomioon Pietarin metropolialueen valtavan koon ja markkinapotentiaalin, tällä alueella Suomessa on varmasti paljon yrityksiä jotka käyvät kauppaa Pietarin suuntaan.

Jo väkilukujakin katsoen on aika käsittämätön ajatus että Länsi-Suomella ei olisi mitään (tai riittävästi) intressiä tehokkaisiin Pietarin-yhteyksiin ja että Helsinki ja Pietari olisivat vastaavasti jatkuvassa tiiviissä vuorovaikutuksessa. Kyse on vain siitä, että Helsinki-keskeinen ajattelutapa vääristää perspektiiviä siihen, millaisia yhteystarpeita tai millaista markkinapotentiaalia Suomessa olisi Helsingin ulkopuolella. En näe järkeväksi että kaikki Länsi-Suomesta Pietariin matkustavat joutuvat joko kiertämään Tikkurilan kautta tai tekemään kaksi vaihtoa (Riihimäellä ja Lahdessa) päästäkseen Allegron kyytiin.




> Vaikuttaisi kohtuullisen hölmöltä, mikäli todennäköisesti suhteellisen harvakseltaan liikennöidyllä kolmioraiteen kautta kulkevalla junaliikenteellä osalla vuoroista ei voisi tehdä kotimaanmatkoja.


Mistä päättelet että se liikenne olisi ilman muuta suhteellisen harvaa? Kyllä Länsi- ja Itä-Suomen poikittaisyhteydellä on varmasti ihan riittävästi kysyntää myös etelässä eikä vain Jyväskylän korkeudella jotta vuoroja voidaan ajaa varsin monta päivän mittaan. Minusta tavoite olisi kerran tunnissa tai ainakin kerran kahdessa tunnissa, osittain myös siitä miten liikenne sovitettaisiin päiväajan Helsinki-Pietari -Allegrojen vuoroihin (jokaiselle Helsingin Allegrolle pitäisi olla syöttöyhteys koska kerran esitin poikittais-Allegroa liikennöitäväksi ainoastaan 2 kertaa päivässä).




> Itse näkisin tervetulleena myös että joku Allegro-vuoroista jatkaisi Helsingistä Turkuun (satamaan) jolloin saataisiin suora kansainvälinen laivajuna aikaiseksi, jollista ei ole ollut sitten 1970-luvun puolivälin. Mutta olen ehkä vähän optimistinen sen suhteen kun kansa haluaa enimmäkseen vain lentää.


Haluaako kansa enimmäkseen vain lentää? Mihin tämä perustuu? Enpä usko että näin olisi. Itse olen käynyt Pietarissa kerran työmatkalla eikä tullut mieleenkään lentää kun junallakin pääsi. Lentomatkustus on koko ajan muuttumassa hankalammaksi, kalliimmaksi ja vähemmän suosituksi kun taas juna muuttuu vain houkuttavammaksi. Ongelma tietysti on, että juna ei edes tosissaan yritä kilpailla lentokoneen kanssa. Syöttöyhteydet Vantaalle sujuisivat junalla paremmin, mutta kun ei ole vielä tehty kaukoliikenteen rataa kentälle. Niinpä on sitten pakko lentää syöttölennoilla, joita kulkee harvemmin kuin junia ja joilla siis kokonaismatka-aika on pidempi.

----------


## kouvo

> En näe järkeväksi että kaikki Länsi-Suomesta Pietariin matkustavat joutuvat joko kiertämään Tikkurilan kautta tai tekemään kaksi vaihtoa (Riihimäellä ja Lahdessa) päästäkseen Allegron kyytiin.


En minäkään. Sen sijaan en pidä Lahdessa tapahtuvaa sujuvaa vaihtoa neukkujunaan minään ongelmana Länsi-Suomesta junaileville. Mikäli matkustus Venäjän junissa sallittaisiin myös kotimaan sisäisille matkustajille, niin Lahdessa helsingistä tulevat voisivat vastavuoroisesti näillä vuoroilla vaihtaa (Seinäjoki)- Tampere-Lahti-Savo/Karjala -junaan. Olen edelleenkin sitä mieltä, että suorien neukkuyhteyksien tarjoaminen muualta kuin helsingistä vaatii huomattavan matkustajamäärien kasvun, ja hajauttamiseen ei kannattaisi mennä ennen kuin olisi jotain tilastontynkää matkustajamääristä Lahtivaihtoisesta systeemistä. 




> Mistä päättelet että se liikenne olisi ilman muuta suhteellisen harvaa? Kyllä Länsi- ja Itä-Suomen poikittaisyhteydellä on varmasti ihan riittävästi kysyntää myös etelässä eikä vain Jyväskylän korkeudella jotta vuoroja voidaan ajaa varsin monta päivän mittaan. Minusta tavoite olisi kerran tunnissa tai ainakin kerran kahdessa tunnissa, osittain myös siitä miten liikenne sovitettaisiin päiväajan Helsinki-Pietari -Allegrojen vuoroihin (jokaiselle Helsingin Allegrolle pitäisi olla syöttöyhteys koska kerran esitin poikittais-Allegroa liikennöitäväksi ainoastaan 2 kertaa päivässä).


Vahva tunne, että 4-6 vuoroa suuntaansa/päivä olisi varsin riittävä tarjonta tälle yhteysvälille.

----------


## Murzu

Nykyisin näissä Helsinki-Venäjä -junissa matkustajat ovat suurimmaksi osaksi venäläisiä. Näiden junien intressi on kuljettaa venäläisiä Helsinkiin ja takaisin. Toki suomalaisetkin saavat vapaasti matkustaa, mutta kun ei tunnu kiinnostavan. Ehkä sen takia nämä junat on sovitettu vain venäläisten tarpeisiin. 

Venäläisestä näkökulmasta Helsinki on historiallinen, mutta nykyaikainen pikkukaupunki, jossa voi kiertää ydinkeskustan nähtävyydet/ostokset päivässä. Osaa kiinnostaa Flamingon kylpylä, mutta se vaatii jo parin päivän reissun. Helsinki lähiympäristöineen on kuitenkin se paikka mikä venäläisiä kiinnostaa. Tampere ei ole venäläisestä vinkkelistä katsoen kaupunki, se on enemmänkin kyläpahanen. Tampereella ei ole mitään mitä Helsingissä ei olisi, venäläisille. Lisäksi Helsingissä saa palvelua myös venäjän kielellä, monissa paikoissa opasteet kartat yms infot on saatavissa venäjäksi, Tampereella ei. Helsinkiä voisi luonnehtia venäläisystävälliseksi paikaksi. 

Kun venäläinen haluaa kaupunkilomalle, se vaatii yli miljoonan asukkaan kaupungin. Kun venäläinen haluaa mökille, hän suuntaa saimaalle, siellä niitä on. 
Mutta venäläinen ei ole kiinnostunut pikkukylistä, kuten Tampere heidän näkökulmastaan on. Pahoittelut Tamperelaisille  :Smile: 

Kotimaan junaliikenne sen sijaan olisi poikaa ajaa Tampereelta esim Imatralle, Rixun kolmioraidetta, mutta se onkin jo toinen tarina...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nykyisin näissä Helsinki-Venäjä -junissa matkustajat ovat suurimmaksi osaksi venäläisiä. Näiden junien intressi on kuljettaa venäläisiä Helsinkiin ja takaisin. Toki suomalaisetkin saavat vapaasti matkustaa, mutta kun ei tunnu kiinnostavan. Ehkä sen takia nämä junat on sovitettu vain venäläisten tarpeisiin.


Näin on varmaan asian laita nykyisten, hitaitten junien kohdalla. 

Yksi kivi joka hiertää kengässä on viisumipakko. Koska Venäjän viisumi on suhteessa niin kallis ja hankala hankkia niin se vähentää suomalaisten intoa matkustaa Venäjälle. VR:han on yrittännyt saada Suomen Ulkoministeriön neuvottelemaan Venäjän kanssa ainakin rajattuihin kaupunkeihin tehtyihin junamatkoihin ulottuvasta viisumivapaudesta, mutta siitä tuskin tulee mitään. 

Nythän Venäjä on myöntänyt ulkomailta tuleville max 72 h kestäville oleskeluille laivalla maahan saapuville  viisumivapauden, mutta miksi niin on tehty, ymmärtää syyn: Laivamatkustajat tavallisesti yöpyvät lavalla, ja suurin osa on amerikkalaisia ja muita sellaisia joiden Venäjä-tuntemus on heikompi ja uteliaisuus lähteä nuuskimaan ja tonkimaan kaikkia mahdollisia paikkoja on vähäisempi kuin suomalaisilla ja skandinaaveilla.

Joka tapauksessa sellaiset välimatkat kuten Tampere-Pietari olisi varman houkutelevampaa tehdä nopealla suoralla junalla kuin lentokoneella Helsingin kautta tai autolla tai bussilla, jos sellainen juna olisi olemassa. Mutta se, millaiseksi junamatkojen kysyntä ylipäänsä muuttuu  nähdään sitten kun Allegro-liikenne käynnistyy Helsingin ja Pietarin välillä toden teolla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Sen sijaan en pidä Lahdessa tapahtuvaa sujuvaa vaihtoa neukkujunaan minään ongelmana Länsi-Suomesta junaileville. [...] Olen edelleenkin sitä mieltä, että suorien neukkuyhteyksien tarjoaminen muualta kuin helsingistä vaatii huomattavan matkustajamäärien kasvun, ja hajauttamiseen ei kannattaisi mennä ennen kuin olisi jotain tilastontynkää matkustajamääristä Lahtivaihtoisesta systeemistä.


Matkustajamäärien kasvattaminenhan kai lienee Allegron tarkoitus? Nykyisellään junamatkustuksen volyymit ovat vain kalpea aavistus siitä mitä ne voisivat olla. Pietari on hieno kaupunki, ja jos sinne pääsisi kätevästi (toivottavasti ilman viisumia ja nykyisenkaltaisia hankalia muodollisuuksia) päivämatkalle Tampereeltakin, niin voi olla että tulisi poikettua turistina useamman kerran vuodessa. Tarjonnan kasvattaminen kasvattaa myös kysyntää.

Vaihto Lahdessa ei ole minustakaan ongelma silloin kun sillä saadaan minimillä lisävaivalla tarjolla olevien päivittäisten yhteyksien määrä mahdollisimman ylös. Mutta ottaen huomioon miten suuri markkina-alue Länsi-Suomi kokonaisuutena on, minusta olisi kohtuullista aloittaa maltillisesti yhdellä suoralla vuorolla aamuin illoin suuntaansa, nimenomaan liikematkustusta = sujuvia päivämatkoja ajatellen. Päivämatkan täytyy olla mahdollisimman optimoitu: siinä jokainen lisäminuutti ja lisävaihto on yksi ongelma lisää. Siksi vaihdoton yhteys on tärkeä.

Jos vaihdottoman yhteyden tarjoaminen Länsi-Suomesta ei kiinnosta keskusjohtoisesti ajattelevaa VR:ää, niin se voisi kiinnostaa jotakuta muuta tahoa, jos rataverkolle pääsy olisi vapaata (kieltämättä EU:n rajan ylittävä kansainvälinen liikenne on oma lukunsa haastavuudessa, kun ajatellaan pääsyn avaamista muille kuin nykyisille monopoliyrityksille). Veikkaan että alueen kaupungit mielellään kannustaisivat tällaista yritystoimintaa, joka parantaisi niiden tavoitettavuutta.




> Nykyisin näissä Helsinki-Venäjä -junissa matkustajat ovat suurimmaksi osaksi venäläisiä. Näiden junien intressi on kuljettaa venäläisiä Helsinkiin ja takaisin. Toki suomalaisetkin saavat vapaasti matkustaa, mutta kun ei tunnu kiinnostavan. Ehkä sen takia nämä junat on sovitettu vain venäläisten tarpeisiin. [...]  Kun venäläinen haluaa kaupunkilomalle, se vaatii yli miljoonan asukkaan kaupungin. Kun venäläinen haluaa mökille, hän suuntaa saimaalle, siellä niitä on. 
> Mutta venäläinen ei ole kiinnostunut pikkukylistä, kuten Tampere heidän näkökulmastaan on. Pahoittelut Tamperelaisille


Jaa...?

Silloin kun minä olin kyydissä, niin valtaosa matkustajista oli kyllä suomalaisia. Ja ainakin ensimmäisen luokan puolella varmaan jokaikinen oli työmatkalla.

Ja kyllä Särkänniemessä kesällä törmää venäläisiin turisteihin ja uudenvuoden tienoilla Tampereen tavarataloissa samoin. Nokian Eden kuuluu myös olevan venäläismatkailijoiden suosiossa. Tampereella venäjänkielistä palvelua ei ole kovin laajasti saatavilla, mutta ainakin Sokoksella, Stockmannilla ja Yliopiston Apteekissa olen törmännyt henkilökuntaan, joka lievästä korostuksesta päätellen osannee palvella myös venäläisturisteja (ja mainittakoon että poikkeuksetta ovat palvelleet keskimääräistä paljon ystävällisemmin myös suomeksi). Oikeastaan on pieni ihme, että Tampereelle eksyy niinkin paljon venäläisturisteja kuin eksyy, kun ottaa huomioon kuinka hankalaa Tampereelle on tulla Pietarista. Jos olisi suora junayhteys, niin turisteja varmasti tulisi paljon enemmänkin.

Olkoon Tampere kuinka kyläpahanen hyvänsä, niin venäläisnäkökulmasta täällä on paljon nähtävää. Vaikka Venäjä ei kommunistinen enää olekaan, niin varmaan heikäläisiä kiinnostaa historiallisessa mielessä kuulla esimerkiksi, että Lenin ja Stalin tapasivat ensimmäisen kerran toisensa Tampereella. Yhteistä historiaa on paljon, ja esimerkiksi Tampereen tehtaiden perustajat tulivat ulkomailta Tampereelle yleensä Pietarin kautta. No, oli miten oli, vaikkei tällainen Tampereen kaltainen niche-kohde vetoaisikaan massoihin, niin usean miljoonan asukkaan metropoli on niin iso markkina-alue, että jos yhteydet ovat olemassa, niin kyllä sieltä suomalaisittain kohtuullinen turistivirta kertyisi silti Tampereellekin.

Tosin korostan vielä että suoran junayhteyden tärkein motiivi ei ole turismi vaan liike-elämän tarvitsemien yhteyksien tarjoaminen. Kaikki Venäjän-kauppaa käyvät yritykset eivät sijaitse Helsingissä eivätkä kaikki Suomessa asioivat pietarilaisfirmat suuntaa Helsinkiin.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Vaikka Venäjä ei kommunistinen enää olekaan, niin varmaan heikäläisiä kiinnostaa historiallisessa mielessä kuulla esimerkiksi, että Lenin ja Stalin tapasivat ensimmäisen kerran toisensa Tampereella.


No joo, onhan teillä siellä Mansessa myös se nykymaailmassa lähes ainutlaatuinen Lenin-museo (http://www.lenin.fi/,http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenin-museo), joka jo nykyisinkin houkuttelee itäturisteja (http://www.tamperelainen.fi/Paikalli...-venalaisiakin, http://yle.fi/alueet/tampere/2010/01...a_1348000.html).
Tosin tarvitaanko ihan välttämättä suora Pietarin-junayhteys esim. näillekään vuosittaisille 746 itävieraalle?
(Ja se olisi sitten tietenkin täysin oma offtopic-keskustelunsa, mitkä ko. herran todelliset ja lopulliset ansiot viime vuosisadan maailmanhistorialle tai slaavilaisen "työläisparatiisinsa" kansakunnalle oikein olivat...?)

----------


## ultrix

> No joo, onhan teillä siellä Mansessa myös se nykymaailmassa lähes ainutlaatuinen Lenin-museo (http://www.lenin.fi/,http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenin-museo), joka jo nykyisinkin houkuttelee itäturisteja (http://www.tamperelainen.fi/Paikalli...-venalaisiakin, http://yle.fi/alueet/tampere/2010/01...a_1348000.html).
> Tosin tarvitaanko ihan välttämättä suora Pietarin-junayhteys esim. näillekään vuosittaisille 746 itävieraalle?
> (Ja se olisi sitten tietenkin täysin oma offtopic-keskustelunsa, mitkä ko. herran todelliset ja lopulliset ansiot viime vuosisadan maailmanhistorialle tai slaavilaisen "työläisparatiisinsa" kansakunnalle oikein olivat...?)


Niin no, nykyvenäläisistä suurin osa pitää Stalinia kunnon miehenä, vaikka herra murhautti miljoonia neuvostokansalaisia...

Lenin-museon suunnitelmissa on kuulemma suunnata tarjontaa aiempaa enemmän itäturisteille kiinnostavammaksi. Lisäksi Tampereella on Vakoilumuseo, ja omasta takaa noin 2000 venäjänkielistä, joilla on varmasti suurimmalla osalla yhteyksiä Äiti Venäjään vieläkin.

Ja tässä oli vasta yksi kaupunki mahdollisen Länsi-Suomen Allegron palvelualueella.

Miksipä muuten ei voisi vanhoja Repiniä tai Sibbeä ajaa Länsi-Suomeen, jos Allegrojen myötä jokin näistä poistuu liikenteestä. Kalusto ainakin pitäisi olla varsin tuoretta, eikä Exy- ja Cxy-vaunuilla kotimaan liikenteessä ole käyttöä.

----------


## Jysky

> Yksi mahdollisuus on tietysti rakentaa Riksuun kolmioraiteen yhteyteen seisake. Tämä seisake voisi olla varsin yksinkertainen, vaikkapa pelkkä yksittäinen laituri, joka hallinnollisesti kuuluisi Riihimäen varsinaiseen asemaan.


Osaako joku seutua paremmin tunteva tai lähiliikenteen metkuihin enemmän tutustunut veikkailla, olisiko Riihimäki pohjoinen -seisakkeelle kysyntää lähiliikenteessä? Mikäli pääradan varteen pykättäis seisakelaituri, ja tarvittavat lisäraiteet sen kohdalla, Etelä-Suomen poikittaisliikennennettä varten, lisäisikö R-junan reitin jatkaminen sinne asti lähiliikenteen kysyntää?

----------


## Compact

> Jos radalle mahtuminen tekee tiukkaa niin (Pendolinojen yhteenkytkemisongelmat sivuuttaen) periaatteessa Tampereelta tuleva Allegro-runko voitaisiin hyvin kytkeä Lahdessa yhteen Helsingistä tulevan rungon kanssa, ja päinvastoin pilkkoa erilleen paluusuunnassa.


Niin että Tampereelta Lahteenko kulkisi oma seitsemän vaunun pituinen Allegro... ja sitten Lahdessa "nopea" yhteenkytkeminen Helsingistä tulevan samanmoisen junan kanssa yhteensä neljäntoista vaunun mittaiseksi junaksi eteenpäin. 

Sm6-runkoja ei kyllä yhteenkytkentä kuin suuren pohdinnan jälkeen ja tarvittaessa vain Ilmalan varikolla hallin sisällä, ei muualla. 

(hymyilee ja toivoo hieman suhteellisuudentajua "visioihin")

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Niin että Tampereelta Lahteenko kulkisi oma seitsemän vaunun pituinen Allegro... ja sitten Lahdessa "nopea" yhteenkytkeminen Helsingistä tulevan samanmoisen junan kanssa yhteensä neljäntoista vaunun mittaiseksi junaksi eteenpäin.


Entä sitten? Onko tässä 7-14 vaunussa jotain ihmeellistä? Kyllä sen pituisia junia maailmalla näkee. Suomessakin. Ja kaksi Pendolinoa yhteen kytkettyinä on 12 vaunua. Sellaisella liikennöitiin ihan säännöllisenä rutiinina 7.02 vuoro Tampereelta Helsinkiin ennen kuin kytkentäongelmat pakottivat ajamaan rungot erillisinä junina.




> Sm6-runkoja ei kyllä yhteenkytkentä kuin suuren pohdinnan jälkeen ja tarvittaessa vain Ilmalan varikolla hallin sisällä, ei muualla. 
> 
> (hymyilee ja toivoo hieman suhteellisuudentajua "visioihin")


Allegro on käsittääkseni Pendolino tietyllä erikoisvarustelulla. Ja Pendolinoja voi kytkeä yhteen siinä missä mitä tahansa junia, esim. Ranskassa kytketään TGV-runkoja yhteen lennossa ihan samalla tavalla kuin Suomessa kytkettiin Pendolinoja.

Olen tavallisesta matkustajanäkökulmasta asiaa havainnoituani luonnollisesti hyvin selvillä siitä, että käytännössä Pendolinojen yhteen kytkeminen lennossa on kaikkea muuta kuin ongelmatonta. Käytännön ongelmat eivät silti tee kytkettävyydestä mitenkään järisyttävän kohtuutonta ja epärealistista vaatimusta kalustolle periaatteessa. Kyse lienee siitä, että Pendolinon kytkentämekanismi on jollakin minulle tarkemmin tuntemattomalla tavalla susi. Olisi kohtuullista että valmistaja korjaisi mekanismin sellaiseksi että se jatkossa toimii kunnolla. Tämä tuskin on teknisesti mahdotonta.

Tein ehdotuksen Allegrojen kytkemisestä yhteen Lahdessa tarkoituksessa rationalisoida ehdottamaani liikennettä. Kyseessä on itse asian kannalta tekninen sivuseikka. Jos kytkentä ei kertakaikkiaan onnistu, niin sitten pitää yksinkertaisesti ajaa rungot Pietariin erillisinä junina. Mutta kumma on jos teknisiin ongelmiin pitää suhtautua annettuina asioina ja mukautua niihin vaikka miten mutkalle vääntyen sen sijaan että vaadittaisiin valmistajaa vastuuseen susisuunnittelun korjaamisesta.

----------


## jawahl

> Helsinki lähiympäristöineen on kuitenkin se paikka mikä venäläisiä kiinnostaa. Tampere ei ole venäläisestä vinkkelistä katsoen kaupunki, se on enemmänkin kyläpahanen. Tampereella ei ole mitään mitä Helsingissä ei olisi, venäläisille. Lisäksi Helsingissä saa palvelua myös venäjän kielellä, monissa paikoissa opasteet kartat yms infot on saatavissa venäjäksi, Tampereella ei. Helsinkiä voisi luonnehtia venäläisystävälliseksi paikaksi. 
> Kun venäläinen haluaa kaupunkilomalle, se vaatii yli miljoonan asukkaan kaupungin. 
> Kotimaan junaliikenne sen sijaan olisi poikaa ajaa Tampereelta esim Imatralle, Rixun kolmioraidetta, mutta se onkin jo toinen tarina...


*Viimeistä lausetta kannatan* kertakaikkiaan. Joskin olen varma, että muutamaan vuoteen tuotakaan väliä ei voitolla tehdä kahdella suoralla päivittäisellä junavuorolla, vaan se pitää ajaa alkuun osin ostopalveluna, ehkä sen jälkeenkin. Maan etu kuitenkin vaatii myös maakuntien välisiä yhteyksiä. Ajetaanhan sitä pienempiä Jyväskylä-Vaasa- ja Turku-Pieksämäki- välejäkin ja hyvä niin.


*Mitä tulee Murzun* muihin mutinoihin, niin 18 v. venäläisten kanssa työskennelleenä, 5 v. siellä asuneena, yhä siellä työskentelvänä ja v. 1855 valmistuneessa Tsaarin armeijan sotilaiden kasarmitalossa historiallisella Kalevankankaan Järvensivulla v. 1918 asti komikielisessä kaupungissamme kasvaneena rohkenen olla osin hieman eri mieltä.

Venäläisiä kiinnostaa Suomi ylipäätään hyvin vahvasti. Tampereen seutu Suomessa edustaa kärkipäätä tarjonnassa. Tampereella on aika paljon kiinnostavaa tarjontaa ja jatkoyhteyksiä, kuten yllä luettelin. Palvelut pelaavat myös aika hyvin monella kielellä. Se mitä Helsingissä ei ole ja on Tampereella, on lukuisat isot puhtaat järvet, koski ja korkeat harjut. Toki myös vuosikymmenen ylivoimaisesti menestynein jalkapalloseura ja kovanyrkkiset boksarit  :Very Happy:  
Tähän kun yhdistetään laaja kauppa- ja kulttuuritarjonta & Rynkyn lennot jne., niin ihan kohtuulliset lähtökohdat tässä kaupungissa - jossa herrat Lenin ja Stalin ensi kertaa toisensa kohtasivat ja jossa venäläiset pysssyjään sekä pommejaan useampaan otteseen paukuttivat - on. 

Lisäksi voidaan todeta, että Pirkanmaalla on maan suurin teollisuuden Venäjän vientikeskittymä. Moskovan koneessa meitä on viikottain 4...8:sta pirkanmaalaisesta yrityksestä väkeä. Eikä yksikään hyppää junaan tuon nykyisen onnettoman vaihtelu-/kiertelyruletin vuoksi. 

Taitaa muuten hotelliyöpymisissäkin olla joka vuosi venäläiset paalupaikalla Tammerforsissa.

Toki tässä yhden Tre-SPb- yksikön liittämisessa Hki-SPb junaan en missään nimessä usko mihinkään laajamittaiseen kansojen väliseen vaellukseen, mutta nippa nappa itsensä kannattavaa liikennöintiä en pidä ollenkaan utopiana muutaman vuoden sisäänajojakson jälkeen (= täyttöaste n. 27...30 %).
Suomen edun kannalta Länsi-Suomi-Venäjä- yhteys pitäisi olla myös ostoliikennelistalla jos mikä. Läntisessä Suomessa ja Pirkanmaalla mäiskitään nääs monta miljoonaa koko valtakunnalle Venäjän kaupan nimissä.


*On hyvä vielä myös* toistaa ja ymmärtää, että tämä ei ole todellakaan tamperelaisten show, vaan yhtä lailla hyötyjinä ovat Kanta-Häme, Satakunta, Pirkanmaa, Pohjanmaat, pohjoinen Varsinais-Suomi ja lounainen Keski-Suomi sekä Venäjän puolella tietty venäläiset. 


*Jos läntisen Suomen ja Venäjän* välinen yhteys hoidetaan uudella Länsi- ja Itä-Suomen suoran junan vaihdolla on hyötyjinä vielä Päijät-Häme, Kymi ja Etelä-Karjala. Itse asiassa saattaisin itse kannattaa juuri tätä vaihtoehtoa, kunhan vain vaihto tapahtuu Lahdessa tai Kouvolassa samalta laiturilta ja alle 5 min. ajassa ja junien aikataulussa sekä markkinoinnissa näkyy selkeästi myös Läntinen Suomi.

----------


## Compact

> Entä sitten? Onko tässä 7-14 vaunussa jotain ihmeellistä? Kyllä sen pituisia junia maailmalla näkee. 
> Allegro on käsittääkseni Pendolino tietyllä erikoisvarustelulla. Ja Pendolinoja voi kytkeä yhteen siinä missä mitä tahansa junia, esim. Ranskassa kytketään TGV-runkoja yhteen lennossa ihan samalla tavalla kuin Suomessa kytkettiin Pendolinoja.


Sm3 on kuusivaunuinen ja Sm6 seitsemänvaunuinen. Allegroja tulee neljä runkoa eivätkä ne riitä muualle kuin tarkoitetulle reitille.

TGV ei ole Pendolino.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ja Pendolinoja voi kytkeä yhteen siinä missä mitä tahansa junia, esim. Ranskassa kytketään TGV-runkoja yhteen lennossa ihan samalla tavalla kuin Suomessa kytkettiin Pendolinoja.


Alstom ainakin mielestäni on sanonut, ettei Pendolinon kytkintä ole suunniteltu sitä silmällä pitäen, että se voitaisiin linjalla kytkeä. Tämä tuli mielestäni esiin silloin, kun VR päätti lopettaa Pendolinojen yhteenkytkennän Tampereella. Ja täytyy siihenkin joku syy olla, miksi ne kytkennät niin usein epäonnistuivat. Tuskin kyseessä oli sama syy, minkä nyt epäillään hukkaavan lentomatkustajien laukkuja, joten syyn täytyy olla tekninen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Sm3 on kuusivaunuinen ja Sm6 seitsemänvaunuinen. Allegroja tulee neljä runkoa eivätkä ne riitä muualle kuin tarkoitetulle reitille.


6 tai 7 vaunun ero pituudessa ei ole kovin merkittävä, mutta tarkoitus ei tietenkään ole miksata näitä runkoja keskenään.

Allegroja voinee tilata 1-2 runkoa lisää. Eivät nämä 4 kpl ole maailman viimeiset junanrungot. En näe miksi kalustopulan pitäisi olla rajoittava tekijä sille millaisista palveluskenaarioista asiakkaat voivat esittää toivomuksia.




> TGV ei ole Pendolino.


Ei mutta se että TGV:eitä voi kytkeä yhteen lennossa puhuu sen puolesta, että lennossa kytkettävyys on ihan normaali vaatimus kalustolle eikä mitään ihmeellistä. Jos Pendolino ei kykene tähän, se on väärin suunniteltu.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei mutta se että TGV:eitä voi kytkeä yhteen lennossa puhuu sen puolesta, että lennossa kytkettävyys on ihan normaali vaatimus kalustolle eikä mitään ihmeellistä. Jos Pendolino ei kykene tähän, se on väärin suunniteltu.


Väärin suunniteltuhan siitä tulee vasta kun sitä suunnitellaan johonkin tarkoitukseen, jota sitä ei pystykään käyttämään. Mutta jos se taas suunnitellaan niin, että säästetään kytkimen hinnassa tai jotenkin muuten hyödytään, mutta samalla luovutaan nopeista yhteenkytkennöistä, se on liiketaloudellinen päätös. Mutta jos VR tilaa junia, joita se haluaa yhteen linjalla kytkeä, mutta joita ei ole suunniteltu siihen, se on tilaajalta väärä päätös. Voi hyvinkin olla, ettei VR nähnyt Pendolinoja tilatessa tarvetta linjakytkennöille. Olisi sellaisen voinut ehkä saada optionakin. Tai ainakin kauppakirjaan sen mainittua, jolloin vastuu olisi valmistajalla.

----------


## kouvo

> Allegroja voinee tilata 1-2 runkoa lisää. Eivät nämä 4 kpl ole maailman viimeiset junanrungot. En näe miksi kalustopulan pitäisi olla rajoittava tekijä sille millaisista palveluskenaarioista asiakkaat voivat esittää toivomuksia.


Voinee, mutta tuskin kannattanee. Toivomuksia voi toki esittää, mutta eiköhän euro toimi tässä tapauksessa aika tiukkana konsulttina.




> Ei mutta se että TGV:eitä voi kytkeä yhteen lennossa puhuu sen puolesta, että lennossa kytkettävyys on ihan normaali vaatimus kalustolle eikä mitään ihmeellistä. Jos Pendolino ei kykene tähän, se on väärin suunniteltu.


VR:n valopäät olisivat tietysti voineet aikoinaan hieman harkita ennen kuin menivät tilailemaan Italiasta romuja, joidenka pakkasensietokyky on Suomen olosuhteissa kovilla jo juhannuskeleilläkin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> -- romuja, joidenka pakkasensietokyky on Suomen olosuhteissa kovilla jo juhannuskeleilläkin.


Millä tavoin tämä ilmenee?

----------


## Murzu

> VR:n valopäät olisivat tietysti voineet aikoinaan hieman harkita ennen kuin menivät tilailemaan Italiasta romuja, joidenka pakkasensietokyky on Suomen olosuhteissa kovilla jo juhannuskeleilläkin.


Kovasti tunnutaan palstalla Allegro tuomittavan, jo ennen kuin ensimmäistäkään testiajoa on suoritettu. On siinä kai muutakin uutta kuin pelkkä väritys. Tuotekehitystä on tapahtunut paljon, mm keulan, vetokoneiston, jarrujen, kallistuksen, yms laitteiden osalta. Odotellaan testiajojen tuloksia ja arvioidaan vasta sitten. Luulenpa että kyseessä on melko toimiva kapistus.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

Miksi kummassa juuri hämäläisten ja pohjanmaalaisten neukkulanyhteydet ovat niin tärkeitä, ettei muun liikennetarpeen perustelemien pääradan IC- ja Helsinki-Karjala/Venäjä -junien välillä voisi vaihtaa Tikkurilassa? Teoreettisestikin Ri-Lh-rataa ajaminen on korkeintaan vain parikymmentä minuuttia nopeampaa. Tuskin Moskovaan matkustaessa tällaisen luokan viivytys tuntuu missään.

Lisäksi olisi varsin typerää ajeluttaa edes sadan tai parin sadan päivittäisen matkustajan takia useita junapareja nyt jo tarpeeksi hyvin palvellulla osuudella Lahdesta itään. Yksittäiset junaparit Kouvolaan voisivat kyllä toimia, mutta havainto yhden firman viikoittain matkustavista työntekijöistä ei perustele Tampere-Venäjä -liikennettä. Nykytilanteessa matkustajia lienee päivittäin muutama - kysynnän täytyisi suorastaan räjähtää, jos halutaan täyttää 7-vaunuista junarunkoa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Miksi kummassa juuri hämäläisten ja pohjanmaalaisten neukkulanyhteydet ovat niin tärkeitä, ettei muun liikennetarpeen perustelemien pääradan IC- ja Helsinki-Karjala/Venäjä -junien välillä voisi vaihtaa Tikkurilassa? Teoreettisestikin Ri-Lh-rataa ajaminen on korkeintaan vain parikymmentä minuuttia nopeampaa. Tuskin Moskovaan matkustaessa tällaisen luokan viivytys tuntuu missään.


Suosittelen että katsot nyt sitä Suomen karttaa. Ehdotetun Seinäjoki-Tampere-Lahti -junan palvelualue (siis se alue jossa se hyödyttäisi Pietarin-yhteyksiä suhteessa Tikkurilassa vaihtamiseen - ja tämä alue siis ulottuu kauas kyseisen junan käyttävän rataosuuden ulkopuolelle, aina Oulua myöten) olisi suunnilleen kolmasosa koko maasta. Mikäs siinä niin tärkeää nyt sitten olisi? Pietari on 4-5 miljoonan asukkaan metropoli, eurooppalaisittainkin siis todella iso keskus. Venäjän talous on vielä pohjamudissa, mutta lähivuosikymmeninä tilanne otaksuttavasti muuttuu. Pietari on yksistään samankokoinen markkina-alue kuin koko Suomi. Helsinki taas on Pietariin verrattuna tuppukylä. Kyse on siitä, että jos muualta Suomesta on liikeasioissa asiaa Pietariin niin miksi pitää kiertää vaihtamassa jossain tuppukylässä siinä matkalla? Siis tuppukylässä jolle suorat Pietarin-yhteydet on jonkin tapulikaupunkioikeuden perusteella katsottu itseoikeutetuiksi?

Sama ongelmahan on vaivannut lentoliikenteessä: minne tahansa halusikin matkustaa ennen vanhaan kun lentoliikenne ei ollut vielä vapaata ja Finnairilla oli käytännössä monopoli Suomessa, aina piti lentää Helsinkiin ja vasta sieltä pääsi eteenpäin. Tätä perusteltiin samalla asialla: ei ole potentiaalia lentää suoraan, ja on parempi poolata koko Suomen kysyntä Helsingistä lähteville lennoille. Tuo vaan on keskusjohtoista ajattelua joka ei sovi markkinatalouteen. Nyttemmin tilanne onkin muuttunut. Suomessa on useastakin kaupungista syöttöyhteyksiä Tukholmaan, (hieman vaihtelevasti) Kööpenhaminaan sekä Riikaan, joista SAS ja Air Baltic vievät matkustajat eteenpäin ilman että täytyy käydä Helsingissä kääntymässä. Lisäksi on suoria halpalentoyhteyksiä Tampereelta, Turusta ja Lappeenrannasta pitkin Eurooppaa, mm. Saksaan, Englantiin, Puolaan, Italiaan jne. Kaikki tämä lisää tarjontaa, pitää hinnat kurissa ja sitä kautta lisää kysyntää. Jos pelkkä reittien olemassaolo tarjoaa mahdollisuuksia ja pitää näitä paikkakuntia paremmin tavoitettavina (ja siis maailmankartalla) kuin syöttöyhteydet pelkästään Helsingin kautta. Jos lentoliikenteen asioista päätettäisiin edelleen keskusjohtoisesti (kuten rautatieliikenteessä päätetään, kun mitään kilpailua ei ole), mitään näistä Helsingin ulkopuolisista reiteistä ei olisi ikinä avattu. Ne ovat syntyneet aitojen markkinoiden avulla, ei siten että hallinnollisilla päätöksillä kanavoidaan kysyntää johonkin ainoaan sallittuun suuntaan.

Kyse oli sitäpaitsi ensisijaisesti Pietarin-yhteyksistä, ei Moskovan-yhteyksistä. Pietariin on juuri sopiva matka, että sinne tekee edestakaisen päivämatkan Helsingistä Allegrolla, ja jää vielä aikaa hoitaa bisnekset meno- ja paluumatkan välissä. Sama onnistuisi hyvin Tampereelta ja kenties vähän venyttäen vielä Seinäjoeltakin asti, jos junayhteys olisi vaihdoton ja mahdollisimman nopea. Vaihto Tikkurilassa on haitallinen kahdelta kannalta: ensinnäkin on ihan turha ajaa kymmeniä kilometrejä lähes edestakaisin vain päästäkseen vaihtamaan junaa jos suorempikin rata olisi. Siinä menee vain aikaa hukkaan: itse asiassa niin paljon että mahdollisuus päivämatkaan vaarantuu, kun minuuttimäärä kertaantuu kahdella meno- ja paluumatkan vuoksi. Lisäksi itse vaihto on paha: ilman vaihtoa voi esim. Tampereelta lähdettyä ruveta nukkumaan tai tekemään töitä laptopilla eikä tarvitse murehtia tavaroiden keräilyä ja pakkailua vaihtoa varten ja sen jälkeen niiden levittelyä uudestaan eri junassa. Näin matka-aika on tehokkaammin käytettyä aikaa.




> Lisäksi olisi varsin typerää ajeluttaa edes sadan tai parin sadan päivittäisen matkustajan takia useita junapareja nyt jo tarpeeksi hyvin palvellulla osuudella Lahdesta itään. Yksittäiset junaparit Kouvolaan voisivat kyllä toimia, mutta havainto yhden firman viikoittain matkustavista työntekijöistä ei perustele Tampere-Venäjä -liikennettä. Nykytilanteessa matkustajia lienee päivittäin muutama - kysynnän täytyisi suorastaan räjähtää, jos halutaan täyttää 7-vaunuista junarunkoa.


Jos käännetään asiaa päälaelleen, niin onhan se niinkin, että Helsinki-Pietari -yhteydessä on kotimaanliikenteen kanssa päällekäinen osuus Helsinki-Kouvola. Allegroissa (tai nykyisissäkään junissa) ei tuolla välillä saa matkustaa, jos on kotimaanmatkustaja. Tämähän on selvästi tehotonta juna- ja ratakapasiteetin käyttöä. Mitenkäs, kävisikö sinulle sellainen järjestely, että ajetaankin Allegrot vain välillä Kouvola-Pietari? Helsingistä voisi ajaa Kouvolaan vaikka lähijunalla, IC:llä tai Pendolinolla ja vaihtaa siellä Allegroon. Eihän se vaihto ole mitenkään olennainen vaiva ja joka tapauksessa on parempi turvautua jo valmiiksi liikennöityihin pääratayhteyksiin eikä viedä Helsinki-Kouvola -väliltä kapasiteettia jollekin marginaaliselle Pietarin-yhteydelle.

Niin, arvasin reaktion. Huuto kuuluu tänne Tampereelle asti.  :Wink:  Helsingistä katsoen on helppo viisastella, että kyllä joku ihan kökkö järjestely kelpaa "maalaisille", kun vaan itsellä on suorat, helpot ja vaihdottomat yhteydet joka paikkaan. Ja jos markkinapotentiaali ei riitä, niin sitähän saa lisää kun pakottaa maakunnista tulijat samaan putkeen väkisin olemalla tarjoamatta suoria yhteyksiä muualta. Tämä Helsinki-Pietari -Allegrohan ei ole oikeastaan mitään muuta kuin Helsingin itämetro ja iso liityntä, tosin maan tasolla ja kansainvälisellä tasolla. Ei sovi tehdä suoraa yhteyttä jolla pääsee metron ohi itään vaan syötetään kiltisti kaikki eri välineillä metroasemille josta pääsee sitten nauttimaan parin pysäkin verran nopeaa kyytiä ennen kuin on edessä uusi vaihto jotta pääsee lopulliseen kohteeseen. Ja aikaa tuhraantuu joka käänteessä.

Kyllä länsisuomalaisilla on täysin perusteltu oikeus lobata suoria Pietarin-yhteyksiä. Niistä olisi kiistattomasti hyötyä alueelle. Muistutan vielä että tarjonta lisää myös kysyntää eli nykyisten matkustajamäärien perusteella on vaikea tehdä johtopäätöksiä, joilla todistetaan pitävästi että markkinapotentiaalia ei olisi. Sitäpaitsi epäilen vahvasti, että nykyisten matkustajien lähtöpaikkakunnat eivät tilastoidu luotettavasti johtuen eri tekijöistä (mm. oman auton käytöstä syöttöyhteytenä). Kyse ei muuten tosiaankaan ole siitä, että jostain yhdestä firmasta reissattaisiin siellä jatkusvasti ja muualta ei. Kyllä se niin on, että missä on vientiteollisuutta (ja Pirkanmaalla sitä totisesti on!), siellä on matkustustarvetta myös Pietariin.

Mitä 7-vaunuisen junan kapasiteettiin tulee, niin eihän kukaan ole väittänyt että se välttämättä tulee joka päivä täyteen. Väitetty on että tyhjänä se ei liikennöisi vaan kenties ihan kohtuullisella täyttöasteella. Varsinkin huomioiden se, että kukaan ei ole vaatinut päivän aikana suoria yhteyksiä esim. kahden tunnin välein vaan pelkästään kerran aamulla + kerran illalla, kumpaankin suuntaan, yhteensä neljä vuoroa -- tämä olisi ideaali nimenomaan liikematkustajan kannalta, ja mahdollistaisi esittämäni päivämatkan tekemisen.

Jos tosissaan halutaan tuota liikennettä kehittää, kaluston ei pidä sitäpaitsi antaa olla esteenä. Jos matkustajamäärien pelätään jäävän liian pieniksi suhteessa olemasssa olevaan kalustoon, niin innovatiivinen junaoperaattori selvittelisi mahdollisuuksia hankkia soveltuvampaa kalustoa. Mahdollisuuksia voisi olla useita, esim. lyhyempi versio Allegrosta (vaikkapa 3-4 vaunua) tai äärivaihtoehtona peräti samaan tekniikkaan perustuva, yhtä nopea, mutta vain yhden vaunun kiskobussi (nimeltään vaikkapa *Allegretto*  :Wink:  jossa luonnollisesti sisäkalustus olisi Allegro-tasoinen eikä kiskobussitasoinen).

Kenties kilpailun avaaminen rataverkolla olisi tervetullut asia, jos valtion omistama keskusjohtoinen (entinen?) monopolioperaattori ei kykene innovatiiviseen ajatteluun?

----------


## Murzu

> Kenties kilpailun avaaminen rataverkolla olisi tervetullut asia, jos valtion omistama keskusjohtoinen (entinen?) monopolioperaattori ei kykene innovatiiviseen ajatteluun?


Kilpailu ei nyt tässä asiassa oikein auta. Tämä Suomen ja Venäjän välinen ns "kansainvälinen liikenne" on Suomen VR:n ja Venäjän RZD:n yhteistyön tulos. Näiden junien kannattavuudesta on kiinnostunut myös RZD, eikä pelkästään VR. On myös RZD:n tahto, ettei näitä junia käytetä Suomen sisäisiin matkoihin. Luulenpa, että koko liikennöinnin olemassaolo perustuu siihen, että RZD sanelee säännöt, joiden ehdoilla toimitaan. Vai mitä ajattelette siitä, että venäläinen miehistö tulee aina Helsinkiin saakka, mutta suomalaisella miehistöllä ei ole mitään asiaa rajan yli? 

Venäjän rautatielaitoksen kannalta Suomen junat ovat nappikauppaa, mutta VR:lle kyseessä on hyvä pisnes, josta se saa osuutensa, ja josta kannattaa pitää kiinni, vaikka suostumalla RZD:n ehtoihin. Venäläiset toimintatavat ja yhtiöt ovat niin kauan mukavia, kun tekee niin kuin he sanovat. Mutta jos alkaa vaatimaan liikoja, niin ystävyys menetetään pitkäksi aikaa. Junaliikenne Suomen ja Venäjän välillä on ns ystävyysliikennettä. Se on sitten eri asia, mikäli RZD haluaisi yhtäkkiä ajaa junia myös Tampereelle, silloin vr:n olisi ns pakko ajaa. 

RZD näkee Suomesta kuitenkin vain Helsingin, ja siihen on tyydyttävä. Ei RZD omistamia junia niin vain ajella ilman lupia, edes yksityinen yhtiö. Luulenpa myös, että uudenvuoden aikaan nämä venäläiset tilausjunat pohjois-suomeen, ovat venäläisten ehdoilla tapahtuvaa liikennöintiä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kilpailu ei nyt tässä asiassa oikein auta. Tämä Suomen ja Venäjän välinen ns "kansainvälinen liikenne" on Suomen VR:n ja Venäjän RZD:n yhteistyön tulos.


Tämä on hyvä pointti, ja tähän vähän viittasinkin jo yhdessä aikaisemmassa viestissä. Kotimaanliikenteen vapauttaminen ei suoraan vaikuta mitään itäliikenteen asemaan.

Yksi  aspekti tässä kuitenkin on: Suomi on EU:n jäsen ja uskoakseni EU varmaan karsastaa monopoleja riippumatta siitä vaikka sen takana olisi EU:n ulkopuolinen firma. Eli RZD saanee EU:n puolesta ajaa vuorojansa monopolina EU:n rajojen ulkopuolella, mutta jos RZD vaatii nimenomaan yhteistyötä VR:n kanssa, niin EU:lla lienee periaatteessa mahdollisuus sanoa "ei käy" tällaiselle järjestelylle? Edellyttäen tietysti että EU säätää ensin jotain kansainvälisen junaliikenteen asemasta.

Voi olla että EU:n kannalta olisi vähemmän ongelmallista jos RZD ajaisi vuorot kokonaan itse myös Suomen puolella? Tällöin tietysti EU:n kauppapolitiikan nimissä pitäisi vaatia vastavuoroisuutta suomalaisten operaattorien ajaa omia juniaan Venäjän puolella. Mutta yhteistyökuviot monopolien kesken kuulostavat ongelmallisilta.

Suomalaisen ja venäläisen henkilökunnan epäsymmetrinen asema on mielestäni selvä epäkohta, samoin kuin se jos yhteistyö on nk. yya-henkistä eli yksipuolista. Tässä pitäisi pistää kova kovaa vastaan. Suomella ei ole tarvetta nöyristellä. Meillä on EU takanamme, ja se asettaa ainakin periaatteessa vaatimuksia myös sille miten EU:n ulkopuolisten tahojen tulee käyttäytyä EU-alueella.

----------


## tlajunen

> Vai mitä ajattelette siitä, että venäläinen miehistö tulee aina Helsinkiin saakka, mutta suomalaisella miehistöllä ei ole mitään asiaa rajan yli?


Eikös Sibeliuksessa hengaile yksi suomikonnari perille asti, vastaamassa vaunukalustosta teknisesti?

----------


## Compact

> Eikös Sibeliuksessa hengaile yksi suomikonnari perille asti, vastaamassa vaunukalustosta teknisesti?


Tietysti, sekä myös Avecran ravintolavaunuhenkilökunta. Ja RZD:n junapäällikkö on mukana lisäksi Vainikkalan-Pietarin välillä.

----------


## TEP70

> Eikös Sibeliuksessa hengaile yksi suomikonnari perille asti, vastaamassa vaunukalustosta teknisesti?


Eikö konduktöörejä ole normaalistikin kaksi, onko joinakin päivinä enemmänkin? Ja kyllähän he liput tarkastavat ja keräävät passit rajatarkastusta varten. Venäjän puolella asetellaan vielä ovimonttuihin apusiltoja, että kulku tosi korkeille laitureille sujuu.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Suomessa on useastakin kaupungista syöttöyhteyksiä Tukholmaan, (hieman vaihtelevasti) Kööpenhaminaan sekä Riikaan, joista SAS ja Air Baltic vievät matkustajat eteenpäin ilman että täytyy käydä Helsingissä kääntymässä.


Oulusta pääsee reittilentokyydillä ulkomaille lentokonetta vaihtamatta vain Riikaan. Onko Riika jonkinlainen pohjoisen Euroopan keskus? Vähän yllättävää. Mistä oikein on kyse?

----------


## tlajunen

> Oulusta pääsee reittilentokyydillä ulkomaille lentokonetta vaihtamatta vain Riikaan. Onko Riika jonkinlainen pohjoisen Euroopan keskus? Vähän yllättävää. Mistä oikein on kyse?


Air Balticin hubi, jonka kautta on edulliset yhteydet Keski-Eurooppaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Oulusta pääsee reittilentokyydillä ulkomaille lentokonetta vaihtamatta vain Riikaan. Onko Riika jonkinlainen pohjoisen Euroopan keskus? Vähän yllättävää. Mistä oikein on kyse?


Kyse on Air Balticin uudesta strategiasta, jolla he nimenomaan yrittävät tehdä Riikasta tällaista hubia. Koska lentoliikenne on EU:ssa vapaasti kilpailtua bisnestä, ei tähän tarvita mitään hallinnollisia päätöksiä ja priorisointeja vaan kuka tahansa joka haluaa voi perustaa lentoyhtiön ja tehdä mistä tahansa kentästä hubinsa. Markkinat sitten ratkaisevat miten käy. Ei pidä siis sekoittaa tätä siihen, että joku olisi jossain päättänyt, että Riika on sen kaltainen kaupunki, että se olisi luonnollinen tai itseoikeutettu hubi.

Oulun ulkomaanlentoyhteyksien rajoittuneisuus johtuu useasta tekijästä, ehkä päällimmäisenä Finnairista (sekä tietysti sijainnista Euroopan äärimmäisellä laidalla). Finnair tarjoaa niin tiheät yhteydet Helsinkiin, että niiden kanssa on vaikea kilpailla. Hinnat kyllä ovat sitten aika suolaisia. Helsinki-Oulu -reitti onkin Finnairin ykkösreitti Suomessa, ja jotain sellaista mistä pitävät kiinni kynsin hampain. Silti muistini mukaan Oulusta on ainakin joskus päässyt Blue1:n kyydissä vähintäänkin Tukholmaan. Kööpenhaminasta en ole varma: SAS-ryhmä on ajanut viime aikoina alas Helsingin ulkopuolisesta Suomesta Kööpenhaminaan suuntautuvia reittejään ja keskittynyt entistä enemmän ajamaan vaihtoliikennettä Tukholmaan. (Tampere-Kööpenhaminakin taitaa olla parhaillaan jälleen kerran jäähyllä.)

Air Balticin strategia on muuten sikäli hyvä asia suomalaisille, että se pakottaa Finnairin suoraan kilpailuun ja näin hillitsee pahimpia ylilyöntejä hinnoittelussa. Air Balticilla on aika hyvät edellytykset napata kohtuullinen siivu Suomen ja eräiden Euroopan kaupunkien välisestä liikenteestä, koska he lentävät Helsingin lisäksi suoraan Tampereelle, Turkuun, Ouluun, Kuopioon ja Lappeenrantaan. Vaihto Riiassa on sitäpaitsi helpompi ja nopeampi kuin Helsingissä, koska kenttä on varsin pieni. Terminaali on muuten uudenuutukainen ja kiiltävä, ja ainakin joitakin vuosia sitten esim. wc-tilat olivat paljon paremmassa ja siistimmässä kunnossa kuin Helsinki-Vantaalla (joka ei muuten tässä asiassa mitenkään loista edukseen maailman kenttien joukossa, pikemminkin päinvastoin: harvassa paikassa on yhtä ahtaat kopit ja yhtä heikkotasoinen siivous), joten laadullisestikaan ei tarvitse tinkiä mistään.

Piakkoin edessä olevan työmatkan osalta pyysinkin matkatoimistoa tarkistamaan paitsi reititykset TMP-HEL-BRU ja TMP-ARN-BRU niin myös TMP-RIX-BRU, menopaluuna. Ainoa mikä ratkaisi Finnairin eduksi oli se, että Air Balticin menoyhteys olisi käsittänyt kokonaisen sunnuntaipäivän kestävän jatkoyhteyden odottelun aamupäivästä alkuiltaan -- paluu olisi kyllä toiminut OK ja vaihto olisi ollut nopea. Tämä ongelma selittyy sillä, että Air Balticilla on säännönmukaisesti vain yksi lento päivässä kohteisiinsa eikä useampia kuten Finnairilla. Tällöin ei ole helppoa saada aikaan toimivaa vaihtoaaltoa molempiin suuntiin. Silti edullinen hintataso saa antamaan paljon tällaisia puutteita anteeksi. Riika hubina ei ole siis mitenkään mahdoton ajatus.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Finnair tarjoaa niin tiheät yhteydet Helsinkiin, että niiden kanssa on vaikea kilpailla. Hinnat kyllä ovat sitten aika suolaisia. Helsinki-Oulu -reitti onkin Finnairin ykkösreitti Suomessa, ja jotain sellaista mistä pitävät kiinni kynsin hampain. Silti muistini mukaan Oulusta on ainakin joskus päässyt Blue1:n kyydissä vähintäänkin Tukholmaan. Kööpenhaminasta en ole varma


Oulu - Helsinki -välillä Blue1 kilpailee hinnalla Finnairin kanssa. Kuulee sanottavan, että halvat alkaen-hintaiset liput myydään joko kauan ennen lennon ajankohtaa tai sitten epämukavina aikoina tapahtuville lennoille. Olen aikeissa olla pääsiäisenä Espoossa ja Blue1 myi edestakaiselle matkalle 99,21 e maksavan lipun. Tästä hinnasta lennot on vain 27 e, internet-palvelumaksu 5 e ja loput veroja. Kattaako 27 e Blue1:n kulut edestakaiselta OUL-HEL -matkalta? Mielestäni matkustusajankohdat eivät ole huonot, kun lähdöt ovat OUL 16.15 ke ja HEL 19.45 ti. Jonkin kokoisen riskin olen ottanut siinä, kun olen yli kaksi kuukautta ennen matkaa lunastanut sellaisen lipun, jota ei voi mitenkään muuttaa.

Nyt on tulossa toinen kerta, kun nousen lentokoneeseen Oulunsalossa. Ensimmäinen kerta oli toissa joulun alla, kun yhdensuuntaisen lipun hinta oli viitisenkymppiä. Muut Oulu - Helsinki - Oulu -matkani olen tehnyt kerran reittibussilla, kerran tilausbussilla, kerran pakettiautolla (pieni muuttokuorma) ja kaikki muut noin sata kertaa junalla. Ennen vanhaan taisivat kaikki lentoliput olla selvästi junalippuja kalliimpia. Nykyään Liikenneviraston pääjohtaja suosittelee lentokonetta yli 450 km matkalle. Pitäisiköhän muuttaa tottumuksia?

Muistelen, että yhteen aikaan Oulusta lensi Tukholmaan sekä Finnair että Blue1. Jompikumpi teki reittiä tunnetuksi myymällä muutaman lipun hintaan _tre kronor_. Finnair lopetti ensin ja Blue1 myöhemmin. Ennen tätä Blue1 lensi jonkin aikaa Kööpenhaminaan. OUL-CPH -aikataulu oli sellainen, että keskellä päivää oli kaksi konetta yhtä aikaa ilmassa tällä reitillä. Ei tainnut sopia _illaksi kotiin_ -matkustajille. Ehkä koneiden työllistäminen oli tehokasta, kun olivat ilmassa myös keskellä päivää.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kattaako 27 e Blue1:n kulut edestakaiselta OUL-HEL -matkalta?[...] Nykyään Liikenneviraston pääjohtaja suosittelee lentokonetta yli 450 km matkalle. Pitäisiköhän muuttaa tottumuksia?


Vaikea sanoa mitään varmaa Blue1:n kustannusrakenteesta, kun ei tiedä. Tehokkaampi se kuitenkin lienee kuin Finnair (vaikka Finnair on taas paljon tehokkaampi kuin Blue1:n emoyhtiö SAS). Eikä itse asiassa yksittäisen lipun tarvitse välttämättä kattaa kuin välitön rajakustannus: lentokoneen lennättäminen maksaa aika paljon jo sinänsä, ja muutama lisämatkustaja ei paljon tunnu kustannuksissa. Siispä kunhan saa edes jonkin verran hyvän hinnan maksavia asiakkaita, niin loput kannattaa lennättää vaikka kuinka pienellä hinnalla tahansa, koska se on kaikki puhdasta tuottoa kotiinpäin.

En muuten suosittelisi muuttamaan tottumuksia. Pitkällä aikavälillä en usko että tämä hintataso voi olla kestävä. Lentohintoihin vaikuttaa rajusti polttoaineen hinta, ja uskoakseni tulevaisuudessa siihen tulee kohdistumaan melkoinen nousupaine. Junat sen sijaan kulkevat sähköllä, jota voidaan tuottaa monella menetelmällä ja jonka hinta pysynee paremmin kurissa. Trendi maailmassa on että juna on koko ajan kilpailukykyisempi entistä pidemmillä matkoilla, varsinkin jos matka-aikaa saadaan nopeutettua.

----------


## kouvo

Tekniikka&Talous 11.3.2011: Tampereellekin halutaan Allegro.

- Tampereen kauppakamari vaatii yhdessä 12(/19) muun kauppakamarin kanssa suoraa Allegro yhteyttä Pietarista Tampereelle.

- Kauppakamarin mukaan VR:n tilastot vääristelevät todellista kysyntää Suomen ja Venäjän välillä helsingin eduksi. VR (Jaatinen) luonnollisesti tyrmää väitteen. 

- Kauppakamarin mielestä vähintään yksi, mieluummin kaksi, päivittäisistä neljästä vuorosta tulisi ajaa Tampereelle.

- Riihimäen kolmioraide myös toivomuslistalla.

- Lentoliikenteen surkeat yhteydet Pietariin helsingin ulkopuolelta alleviivaavat myös kauppakamarin mielestä suoran Allegron tarvetta sisämaasta Pietariin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tekniikka&Talous 11.3.2011: Tampereellekin halutaan Allegro.
> 
> - Tampereen kauppakamari vaatii yhdessä 12(/19) muun kauppakamarin kanssa suoraa Allegro yhteyttä Pietarista Tampereelle.
> 
> - Kauppakamarin mukaan VR:n tilastot vääristelevät todellista kysyntää Suomen ja Venäjän välillä helsingin eduksi. VR (Jaatinen) luonnollisesti tyrmää väitteen. 
> 
> - Kauppakamarin mielestä vähintään yksi, mieluummin kaksi, päivittäisistä neljästä vuorosta tulisi ajaa Tampereelle.
> 
> - Riihimäen kolmioraide myös toivomuslistalla.
> ...


Mun mielestäni yhteys Tampereelta Pietariin voitaisin toteuttaa niinkin että Allegro-vuoroihin syöttäisi erillinen pendolino-vuoro Tampereelta Riihimäen kautta Lahteen, tai jos pendo on liian järeä, Sm4 johon laitetaan kaukojunan istuimet. Moottorivaunujuna joka tapauksessa jotta suunnanvaihtoon ei menisi aikaa hukkaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Mun mielestäni yhteys Tampereelta Pietariin voitaisin toteuttaa niinkin että Allegro-vuoroihin syöttäisi erillinen pendolino-vuoro Tampereelta Riihimäen kautta Lahteen, tai jos pendo on liian järeä, Sm4 johon laitetaan kaukojunan istuimet. Moottorivaunujuna joka tapauksessa jotta suunnanvaihtoon ei menisi aikaa hukkaa.


Tämä tuli itsellekin ensimmäisenä mieleen, sillä kolmioraiteella lisättynä. Homma edellyttäis tietysti, että VR:ltä onnistuu vaihtoyhteyden järjestäminen täsmällisesti, mikä taitaa olla liikaa vaadittuna.

----------


## JSL

> Tämä tuli itsellekin ensimmäisenä mieleen, sillä kolmioraiteella lisättynä. Homma edellyttäis tietysti, että VR:ltä onnistuu vaihtoyhteyden järjestäminen täsmällisesti, mikä taitaa olla liikaa vaadittuna.


Tai sit tilataan 2 Flirttiä sitävarten, paremmilla penkeillä. Ei millään Sm4 rohjolla voi sivistyneitä ihmisiä kuljettaa, herranen aika.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ei millään Sm4 rohjolla voi sivistyneitä ihmisiä kuljettaa, herranen aika.


Noin mielenkiinnosta kysyen: mikä Sm4:stä tekee erityisen rohjon?

----------


## ultrix

> Tai sit tilataan 2 Flirttiä sitävarten, paremmilla penkeillä.


Norjalaisethan tilaavat Flirtejä Sn 200 km/h IC-liikenteeseen. Niitä samoja Suomeenkin joustavaan poikittaisliikenteeseen ja korvaamaan siniset junat!

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Norjalaisethan tilaavat Flirtejä Sn 200 km/h IC-liikenteeseen. Niitä samoja Suomeenkin joustavaan poikittaisliikenteeseen ja korvaamaan siniset junat!


Kannatettava idea nimenomaan liityntäjunaa ja vastaavia muita poikittaisyhteyksiä ajatellen. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi käyttää sinistä kalustoa, modernisoida sitä ja rakentaa osasta ohjausvaunuja, jolloin saadaan moottorijunan pääasialliset edut veturivetoisellekin junalle.

Jos taas ajatellaan pelkkiä Tampere-Pietari -vuoroja, niin eihän niitä varten oikeasti tarvita uutta kalustoa, kunhan kalustokierto suunnitellaan oikein. Jos taas oletetaan, että Allegro-kalusto on laadullisesti niin surkeaa, että muutamaa Helsinki-Pietari -vuoroa varten tarvitaan 2 runkoa ja 2 vararunkoa (100 % varakalustokerroin!) niin sitten joku voisi kertoa miksei vanhaa Sibeliusta kaiveta naftaliinista ja oteta tämän Tampere-Pietari -reitin käyttöön? Toki se vaatisi veturinvaihtoja, mutta ehkä senkin kanssa voisi elää.

Ja toisaalta parista rungon vaunusta voisi tehdä ohjausvaunut: toiseen päähän venäläisen veturin ohjausvaunu, toiseen suomalaisen. Veturit sitten kiinnitettäisiin aina ohjausvaunua vastakkaiseen päähän. Esimerkiksi niin, että Tampereelta lähdettäessä veturi vetäisi runkoa jonka ensimmäisenä vaununa on venäläisen veturin ohjausvaunu ja viimeisenä vaununa suomalaisen veturin ohjausvaunu. Riihimäellä suunta kääntyisi niin, että veturi työntää runkoa suomalainen ohjausvaunu etupäässään aina rajalle saakka, missä siihen kiinnitettäsiin eteen venäläinen veturi ja suomalainen irrotettaisiin. Venäläinen veturi sitten vetäisi junan Pietariin ja työntäisi sen takaisin rajalle venäläinen ohjausvaunu edellä, jonka eteen kiinnitettäisiin uudelleen suomalainen veturi. Jne. Runko pysyisi koko ajan vakiokokoonpanossa ja voisi kummallakin puolella rajaa ajaa ilman veturinvaihtoa kumpaan tahansa suuntaan. Ja sitten kun Riihimäen kolmio saadaan, ainoa muutos olisi että Tampereelta lähdettäisiin veturin työntämänä eikä vetämänä, kun ei olisi suunnanvaihtoa Riihimäellä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Norjalaisethan tilaavat Flirtejä Sn 200 km/h IC-liikenteeseen. Niitä samoja Suomeenkin joustavaan poikittaisliikenteeseen ja korvaamaan siniset junat!


Miltähän Flirtit näyttäisivät VR:n viher-valko-värityksessä?  :Biggrin:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja toisaalta parista rungon vaunusta voisi tehdä ohjausvaunut: toiseen päähän venäläisen veturin ohjausvaunu, toiseen suomalaisen. Veturit sitten kiinnitettäisiin aina ohjausvaunua vastakkaiseen päähän. Esimerkiksi niin, että Tampereelta lähdettäessä veturi vetäisi runkoa jonka ensimmäisenä vaununa on venäläisen veturin ohjausvaunu ja viimeisenä vaununa suomalaisen veturin ohjausvaunu. Riihimäellä suunta kääntyisi niin, että veturi työntää runkoa suomalainen ohjausvaunu etupäässään aina rajalle saakka, missä siihen kiinnitettäsiin eteen venäläinen veturi ja suomalainen irrotettaisiin. Venäläinen veturi sitten vetäisi junan Pietariin ja työntäisi sen takaisin rajalle venäläinen ohjausvaunu edellä, jonka eteen kiinnitettäisiin uudelleen suomalainen veturi. Jne. Runko pysyisi koko ajan vakiokokoonpanossa ja voisi kummallakin puolella rajaa ajaa ilman veturinvaihtoa kumpaan tahansa suuntaan. Ja sitten kun Riihimäen kolmio saadaan, ainoa muutos olisi että Tampereelta lähdettäisiin veturin työntämänä eikä vetämänä, kun ei olisi suunnanvaihtoa Riihimäellä.


Muuten hyvä idea mutta kuka ryhtyy toteuttamaan sellaista? VR tilaa kyllä ohjausvanuja 2-kerros IC -juniin mutta ne eivät tule oleman yhteensopivia muiden junien kanssa. VR:n vanhoja 1-kerrosvaunuja ei tulla kytkemän ohjausvaunuihin koska niissä ei ole siihen tarvittavaa kaapeloitia ja puskimet ovat vääränmalliset. Siitä ei ole minulla tietoa onko Venäjän rautateillä ohjausvaunuja. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Muuten hyvä idea mutta kuka ryhtyy toteuttamaan sellaista?


Ei varmaan kukaan niin kauan kuin VR:llä on monopoli junaliikenteeseen. Mutta sopinee kysyä miksi ei. Onko Suomen etu, että kaikenlainen rautatieliikenteen kehittäminen on jäissä, kun monopolia ei kiinnosta -- rahastaminen kun onnistuu helpomminkin kuin toimintaa kehittämällä?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei varmaan kukaan niin kauan kuin VR:llä on monopoli junaliikenteeseen. Mutta sopinee kysyä miksi ei. Onko Suomen etu, että kaikenlainen rautatieliikenteen kehittäminen on jäissä, kun monopolia ei kiinnosta -- rahastaminen kun onnistuu helpomminkin kuin toimintaa kehittämällä?


Koska VR on nyt vakavisaan tilaaamassa ohjausvaunuja, Rautatietekniikka lehden mukaan nyt ensin 12 kpl ja myöhemin 13. Kuvittelisi että jos ne kaikki pyörsivät etelä-Suomen IC junissa, että pari sekllaista runkoa voisi sahata Tampere-Lahti väliä korvaamasa nykyisiä sm-junia ja toisaalta Tikkurilassa vaihtoa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikle

> Norjalaisethan tilaavat Flirtejä Sn 200 km/h IC-liikenteeseen. Niitä samoja Suomeenkin joustavaan poikittaisliikenteeseen


Hyvä idea, mutta ehdottomasti vanhoilla kunnon sinisten penkeillä kiitos :Smile: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:20 ----------




> Ei varmaan kukaan niin kauan kuin VR:llä on monopoli junaliikenteeseen. Mutta sopinee kysyä miksi ei. Onko Suomen etu, että kaikenlainen rautatieliikenteen kehittäminen on jäissä, kun monopolia ei kiinnosta -- rahastaminen kun onnistuu helpomminkin kuin toimintaa kehittämällä?


Rautatieliikenteen kehittäminen toki suotavaa, mutta tuo esitetty ohjausvaunu-kuvio kuulostaa kohtuullisen haastavalta kehitettävältä. Siis teknisessä mielessä tuskin mitenkään mahdoton, mutta taloudelliselta puoleltaan nähdäkseni kyllä. 
Yhdistettynä liikennöinnin ja yläpidon muihin kustannuksiin saisi Sibbellä olla täysi poka pisnis-miehiä joka reissulla hamaan tulevaisuuteen. Oli monopoli tai ei.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Rautatieliikenteen kehittäminen toki suotavaa, mutta tuo esitetty ohjausvaunu-kuvio kuulostaa kohtuullisen haastavalta kehitettävältä. Siis teknisessä mielessä tuskin mitenkään mahdoton, mutta taloudelliselta puoleltaan nähdäkseni kyllä. 
> Yhdistettynä liikennöinnin ja yläpidon muihin kustannuksiin saisi Sibbellä olla täysi poka pisnis-miehiä joka reissulla hamaan tulevaisuuteen. Oli monopoli tai ei.


Paitsi että tätähän ei voi kukaan tietää, kun VR ei julkaise kustannuksiaan. Ohjausvaunukuviohan on olennainen vain jos halutaan vähentää veturinvaihtojen aiheuttamia kustannuksia ja ajanhukkaa. Mikään välttämätön edellytys se ei ole.

Muistutan vielä että Allegro-kalustoa on riittävästi jotta kalustokierron näkökulmasta voidaan neljän Helsingin-vuoron lisäksi ajaa pari vuoroa Tampereelle. Siis sen sijaan että makuutetaan kalustoa turhan panttina eli ei tienaamassa. Allegro-vuorot Tampereelle eivät toisi kustannuksia kuin hieman lisää (lähinnä veturinkuljettajien ja konduktöörien palkat, vähän kaluston kulumista jne.), mutta selkeästi lisää tuloja. Se olisi kokonaisuutena tarkastellen kannattavaa liikennettä hyvinkin kevyellä matkustajakuormituksella.

Sibelius-kalusto puolestaan tulee kyseeseen tämän vaihtoehtona, jos Allegroa ei tuohon liikenteeseen liikene. Sibelius on periaatteessa edullista kalustoa, koska suuri osa sen kirjanpidollisista poistoista lienee jo tehty, siitä huolimatta että oikeasti teknistä käyttöikää lienee jäljellä vielä ainakin parikymmentä vuotta. Jos edulliseen kalustoon rakentaa pieniä virityksiä, joilla siitä saadaan tehokasta käyttöä irti vielä pitkään, niin tuskin se kustannuksiin voi kaatua.

VR:llä olisi vielä paljon oppimista kaluston tehokkaasta käytöstä, myös siinä mielessä että vanhaa toimivaa kalustoa kunnostettaisiin romuttamisen sijaan. Jonkun selkeästi kannattavan junavuoron ajamatta jättäminen kalustopulaan vedoten on aika tekopyhää, jos samaan aikaan vanhaa mutta matkustajien suosiossa olevaa kalustoa (=esim. sinisiä vaunuja) romutetaan. Niille olisi kyllä käyttöä esimerkiksi poikittaisyhteyksillä ja vastaavilla syrjäisemmillä reiteillä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Muistutan vielä että Allegro-kalustoa on riittävästi jotta kalustokierron näkökulmasta voidaan neljän Helsingin-vuoron lisäksi ajaa pari vuoroa Tampereelle. Siis sen sijaan että makuutetaan kalustoa turhan panttina eli ei tienaamassa.


Mikäli kalustoa ei tarvitsisi huoltaa, eikä se menisi rikki, Helsingin ja Pietarin välille tosiaan tarvitsisi vain kaksi junayksikköä. Noh, jokin junayksikkö on kuitenkin toisinaan suunnitelmallisesti huollossa (tiettyjen kilometrien täytyttyä), ja silti pitää liikenne hoitaa - tarvitaan siis vähintään kolme junayksikköä. Lisäksi, koska kyseessä on junakalusto, se voi mennä rikki tai myöhästyä reippaasti. Jos yksikköjä olisi vain kolme, niin rikkoutuminen aiheuttaisi sitten junavuoron peruutuksen (tai korvauksen jollain muulla kalustolla).

Tampereen reitille ei siis riitä kalustoa ilman, että liikennöintiluotettavuus romautetaan täysin.

Näin ollen, käytännössä kaksi yksikköä tarvitsee lisäksi kaksi ylimääräistä yksikköä. Tämä ei luonnollisesti kuitenkaan mene siten, että aina tarvittaisiin kalustoa tuplamäärä, vaan kalustomäärän kasvaessa varakaluston suhteellinen määrätarve pienenee. Tämä on yksi syy, minkä takia pikkufirmat eivät välttämättä pysty liikennöimään suurta firmaa edullisemmin, ja tämä nostaa uusien firmojen perustamiskynnystä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mikäli kalustoa ei tarvitsisi huoltaa, eikä se menisi rikki, Helsingin ja Pietarin välille tosiaan tarvitsisi vain kaksi junayksikköä. Noh, jokin junayksikkö on kuitenkin toisinaan suunnitelmallisesti huollossa (tiettyjen kilometrien täytyttyä), ja silti pitää liikenne hoitaa - tarvitaan siis vähintään kolme junayksikköä. Lisäksi, koska kyseessä on junakalusto, se voi mennä rikki tai myöhästyä reippaasti. Jos yksikköjä olisi vain kolme, niin rikkoutuminen aiheuttaisi sitten junavuoron peruutuksen (tai korvauksen jollain muulla kalustolla).


Melkoista varmistuksen varmistusta, jos suunnitellun huollon aikana tapahtuvalle rikollekin tarvitaan varayksikkö.

No, olkoon miten on, minulle kelpaisi että jos tällainen ikävä yhteensattumien suma sattuu niin sitten sen Tampereelta lähtevän Allegron voisi korvata vaikka Tampereelta Lahteen ajettavalla sinisellä junalla. Sellaisen pitäminen varalla ei maksane juuri mitään, kun niitä makaa pitkin käyttämättöminä? Jos kerran Helsingin-liikenne hoituisi 2+2 yksiköllä niin kyllä 2+2+1 yksiköllä pitäisi hoitua myös Tampereen liikenne? Tai sitten se vararunko voisi oikeasti olla se vanha Sibelius, jolla pystyy ajamaan koko matkan myös rajan yli. Ei kai tuollaisessa harvinaisessa poikkeustilanteessa voida edellyttää että varakaluston tekninen suorituskyky on täysin 1:1 varsinaisen kaluston kanssa?

----------


## Mikle

> Sibelius on periaatteessa edullista kalustoa, koska suuri osa sen kirjanpidollisista poistoista lienee jo tehty, siitä huolimatta että oikeasti teknistä käyttöikää lienee jäljellä vielä ainakin parikymmentä vuotta.


Näin luulisi olevan jos runko liikennöi ns.perinteisellä tyylillä kuten muutkin veturivetoiset junat.




> Jos edulliseen kalustoon rakentaa pieniä virityksiä, joilla siitä saadaan tehokasta käyttöä irti vielä pitkään, niin tuskin se kustannuksiin voi kaatua.


ööh siis venäläisen ja suomalaisen veturin käskemiseen soveltuvat ja vain tuota runkoa varten suunniteltavat ohjausvaunut on pieniä virityksiä? :Smile:

----------


## SlaverioT

Tuo kaksi yksikköä on Allegro-liikenteessä mielestäni sopiva varakaluston määrä. Yksi runko olisi kuitenkin aika pieni riskimarginaali vaikka prosentuaalisesti ylittäisikin yleisesti esitetyn 10% varakalustotarpeen. Varsinkin kun tietää Pendolinojen luotettavuuden...

Jos irtaannutaan instituutioiden muodostamista rajoista:
RZD on tilannut 200kpl EP20 kaksivirtaveturia, joilla käsittääkseni on teknisesti mahdollista vetää juna Pietarista vaikka Rovaniemelle asti. Tarvitaan vain hyväksyntä käytölle Suomessa, kulunvalvontalaite ja tyyppikoulutettu kuljettaja. Nämä eivät kaiketi kovinkaan suuria esteitä? Tolstoitakin voisi näillä vetureilla tarvittaessa vetää.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos irtaannutaan instituutioiden muodostamista rajoista:
> RZD on tilannut 200kpl EP20 kaksivirtaveturia, joilla käsittääkseni on teknisesti mahdollista vetää juna Pietarista vaikka Rovaniemelle asti. Tarvitaan vain hyväksyntä käytölle Suomessa, kulunvalvontalaite ja tyyppikoulutettu kuljettaja. Nämä eivät kaiketi kovinkaan suuria esteitä? Tolstoitakin voisi näillä vetureilla tarvittaessa vetää.


Mielenkiintoinen tieto. Näin varmaankin on, että eivät ole isoja asioita rahallisesti.

Kuulostaa hyvältä: kyllä tämäkin kelpaisi.

----------


## kouvo

Tänäpänäsessä AL:ssä mielipidettä Pietarin yhteyksistä.




> Aamulehti: Suora juna Tampereelta Pietariin
> 
> 
> Mielipidekirjoitus Aamulehdessä 28.6.2011
> 
> Tampereen seutu kasvaa kohisten. Samoin kasvaa venäläisten matkailu Suomeen. Olisi suureksi eduksi Tampereen ja koko Pirkanmaan liike-elämälle ja matkailuponnisteluille sekä Tampereen tulevalle monitoimihallille, että saisimme suoran junayhteyden Pietariin.
> 
> Tampereen ja Pietarin välinen liikenne palvelisi lähes tulkoon puolta Suomea. Siitä hyötyisivät myös kaikki naapurimaakuntamme. Junan luontevin reitti olisi Lahden ja Kouvolan kautta. Ratakapasiteetti on olemassa, samoin nyt vajaakäytössä olevat Allegro -junat ehtisivät kyllä ajamaan Helsingin lisäksi myös Tampereelta. Investointeja reitin avaamiseksi ei tarvittaisi.
> 
> ...

----------


## Tunni

> Tänäpänäsessä AL:ssä mielipidettä Pietarin yhteyksistä.


Jos ei suoraa junayhteyttä saada, niin eikös liityntäbussi Tampere-Lahti ratkaisisi asian. Liityntäbussissa kelpaisivat junaliput maksuvälineenä.

Esim. aamun ensimmäiselle vuorolle
Tampere las. 4.40
Tampere ras. X
Hauho 5.35
Lahti las. 6.30
Lahti ras. 6.35
Allegro lähtee 6.50
Pietarissa 10.36

Vastaavasti Lahdesta bussi lähtisi Tampereelle heti junan saavuttua.

Ja jos vaihto ei kelpaa, niin suora bussiyhteys on olemassa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tänäpänäsessä AL:ssä mielipidettä Pietarin yhteyksistä.


"vain noin 30 matkustajalla suuntaansa edellä mainitut kustannukset tulisivat peitetyiksi"

Voiko tuota pitää oikeasti uskottavana? Miten nuo mainitut kustannukset on laskettu? VR voi ehkä ylihinnoitella, mutta tuo tarkoittaisi jotain useiden kertaluokkien ylihinnoittelua.

Tuolla perusteella Helsingistä Tampereelle pitäisi ajaa junia 10 min vuorovälillä ja Turkuun 15 min.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> "vain noin 30 matkustajalla suuntaansa edellä mainitut kustannukset tulisivat peitetyiksi"
> 
> Voiko tuota pitää oikeasti uskottavana? Miten nuo mainitut kustannukset on laskettu? VR voi ehkä ylihinnoitella, mutta tuo tarkoittaisi jotain useiden kertaluokkien ylihinnoittelua.


Tuntematta laskentaperiaatetta sen tarkemmin pitäisin tätä luotettavana indikaationa. Vai onko sinulla perusteltua päinvastaista näkemystä? Siis tyyliin kustannusarvion pitäisi olla xxx koska se koostuu osista yyy, zzz ja ååå ja näille voidaan benchmarkata arvot........




> Tuolla perusteella Helsingistä Tampereelle pitäisi ajaa junia 10 min vuorovälillä ja Turkuun 15 min.


No ei tietenkään pitäisi. Ei mikään firma optimoi tarjontaansa kannattavuuden rajalle vaan kannattavuuden maksimiin. Jos VR saa hirmuiset lipputulot tunnin vuorovälillä niin se voi hyvin ajaa tunnin vuorovälillä eikä tarvitse tihentää vuoroja ja moninkertaistaa kustannuksia vaikka sittenkin tulos pysyisi plussalla. Mitä Tampere-Pietari -vuoroon tulee, niin sen vaatiminen monopolitarjoajalta on aluepolitiikkaa sanan positiivisessa merkityksessä. Monopolin ei voi antaa puhtaasti maksimoida tulostaan, koska se johtaa siihen että osa kysynnästä jää palvelematta, vaikka se olisikin itsessään kannattavaa bisnestä - vaan ei niin satumaisen kannattavaa kuin monopolin muut bisnekset. Tämä tarkoittaa että ko. vuoron ajaminen toisi absoluuttisesti kirstuun enemmän rahaa kuin menisi kuluihin, mutta se heikentäisi firman keskimääräistä katetta. Jos johdon tavoitteissa on mukana katetavoitteita, on ymmärrettävää että johto on haluton tienaamaan lisää rahaa firmalle, vaikka kokonaisuutena tarkastellen se olisikin järkevää. Silloin on houkutus mieluummin vaikka seisottaa kalustoa joutilaana. Järjetöntä sinänsä, mutta tällaset insentivointiongelmat ovat arkipäivää osakeyhtiöissä, saati sitten monopolifirmoissa, joissa ei ole markkinoiden ja kilpailijoiden painetta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tuntematta laskentaperiaatetta sen tarkemmin pitäisin tätä luotettavana indikaationa. Vai onko sinulla perusteltua päinvastaista näkemystä? Siis tyyliin kustannusarvion pitäisi olla xxx koska se koostuu osista yyy, zzz ja ååå ja näille voidaan benchmarkata arvot........


Ei ole, siksi juuri haluaisinkin tietää, miten tuo on laskettu, koska se kuulostaa erittäin pieneltä. Ei siksi, että tietäisin junien kustannusrakenteesta hyvin, vaan siksi että VR:n nykyisestä toiminnastakin pitäisi pystyä päättelemään jotain.




> No ei tietenkään pitäisi. Ei mikään firma optimoi tarjontaansa kannattavuuden rajalle vaan kannattavuuden maksimiin.


Totta kai, mutta voitto maksimoituu silti aina siellä, jossa marginaalivoitto menee nollaksi. Lisäjunia kannattaa laittaa niin kauan lisää kuin jokainen niistä tuo edes vähän enemmän tuloja kuin vie kuluja. Olen melko varma, että tulot eivät maksimoidu nykyisellä tarjonnalla, jos lisäjunien ajaminen olisi noin halpaa. Koska olen melko varma, että jos Helsingin ja Tampereen välille laitetaan yksi lisäjuna tunnissa, se lisää matkustajamääriä enemmän kuin 30 hengellä per juna (olettaen nyt että tuo Allegron kustannus skaalautuu lineaarisesti tällekin välille).

Tuo 10 min vuoroväli nyt oli vain heitto; en tiedä mikä se oikeasti on, mutta en pidä mahdottomanakaan, että jos vuorotarjonta olisi nykyiseen nähden kolminkertainen, etteikö se lisäisi matkustajia 120:llä tunnissa, mikä riittää siihen että VR:n voitto kasvaa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Totta kai, mutta voitto maksimoituu silti aina siellä, jossa marginaalivoitto menee nollaksi. Lisäjunia kannattaa laittaa niin kauan lisää kuin jokainen niistä tuo edes vähän enemmän tuloja kuin vie kuluja. Olen melko varma, että tulot eivät maksimoidu nykyisellä tarjonnalla, jos lisäjunien ajaminen olisi noin halpaa. Koska olen melko varma, että jos Helsingin ja Tampereen välille laitetaan yksi lisäjuna tunnissa, se lisää matkustajamääriä enemmän kuin 30 hengellä per juna (olettaen nyt että tuo Allegron kustannus skaalautuu lineaarisesti tällekin välille).
> 
> Tuo 10 min vuoroväli nyt oli vain heitto; en tiedä mikä se oikeasti on, mutta en pidä mahdottomanakaan, että jos vuorotarjonta olisi nykyiseen nähden kolminkertainen, etteikö se lisäisi matkustajia 120:llä tunnissa, mikä riittää siihen että VR:n voitto kasvaa.


Sellainen tekijä tässä ainakin täytyy huomioida, että jos ehdotetut vuorot ajettaisiin nykykalustolla, kustannusten nettolisäys jää pieneksi. Silloin lisävuorolle ei tarvita paljon matkustajia. Jos taas tarvitaan lisäkalustoa, kustannukset todellisuudessa kasvavat enemmän. Kyse on siitä, mikä kaluston käyttöaste on. Vuorojen lisääminen Tampereen ja Helsingin välille oletettavasti vaatisi lisäkalustoa (?).

----------


## tlajunen

> Totta kai, mutta voitto maksimoituu silti aina siellä, jossa marginaalivoitto menee nollaksi. Lisäjunia kannattaa laittaa niin kauan lisää kuin jokainen niistä tuo edes vähän enemmän tuloja kuin vie kuluja.


Hmm, eikös ne lisäjunan matkustajat ole sitten pois muista junista, ainakin pääasiassa? Miksi kannattaa viedä 1000 ihmistä kahdella junalla, jos voi viedä 1000 ihmistä yhdellä junalla?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Hmm, eikös ne lisäjunan matkustajat ole sitten pois muista junista, ainakin pääasiassa? Miksi kannattaa viedä 1000 ihmistä kahdella junalla, jos voi viedä 1000 ihmistä yhdellä junalla?


Tarkoitin nimenomaan, että lisää kokonaismatkustajia, ei muista junista vaihtavia matkustajia.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:34 ----------




> Sellainen tekijä tässä ainakin täytyy huomioida, että jos ehdotetut vuorot ajettaisiin nykykalustolla, kustannusten nettolisäys jää pieneksi. Silloin lisävuorolle ei tarvita paljon matkustajia. Jos taas tarvitaan lisäkalustoa, kustannukset todellisuudessa kasvavat enemmän. Kyse on siitä, mikä kaluston käyttöaste on. Vuorojen lisääminen Tampereen ja Helsingin välille oletettavasti vaatisi lisäkalustoa (?).


On toki totta. Mutta miksi olemassaolevissa Allegroissa olisi vapaata kapasiteettia? Melko varmasti luulisi ne 30 lisämatkustajaa saatavan silläkin, että lisätään yksi vuoro Helsingin ja Pietarin välille. Miksi siis näin ei ole tehty?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> On toki totta. Mutta miksi olemassaolevissa Allegroissa olisi vapaata kapasiteettia? Melko varmasti luulisi ne 30 lisämatkustajaa saatavan silläkin, että lisätään yksi vuoro Helsingin ja Pietarin välille. Miksi siis näin ei ole tehty?


Uusi yhteys (Tampere) todennäköisesti toisi enemmän uusia matkustajia ja kannibalisoisi vähemmän olemassa olevia vuoroja kuin pelkkä lisävuoro nykyisen tarjonnan päälle (Helsinki). Kyse ei ole vain siitä saadaanko 30 matkustajaa kasaan vaan kumpi vaihtoehto tuo enemmän lisämatkustajia.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Uusi yhteys (Tampere) todennäköisesti toisi enemmän uusia matkustajia ja kannibalisoisi vähemmän olemassa olevia vuoroja kuin pelkkä lisävuoro nykyisen tarjonnan päälle (Helsinki). Kyse ei ole vain siitä saadaanko 30 matkustajaa kasaan vaan kumpi vaihtoehto tuo enemmän lisämatkustajia.


Niin siis minä puhun edelleenkin kokonaismatkustajien lisäyksestä, en vuorojen välisistä siirtymistä. Ja joku toinen voi olla eri mieltä siitä, onko miljoonan asukkaan kaupunkiseudun suorien vuorojen tarjonnan plus koko muun Suomen vaihdollisten yhteyksien tarjonnan lisäys 25 %:lla todella pienempi kuin se, että tehdään yksi suora yhteys - olkoonkin ensimmäinen - 300 000 ihmisen kaupunkiseudulle plus osittain lisää vaihdollista tarjontaa. Ei tuohon ole yksiselitteistä vastausta, jota kumpikaan meistä voisi tarjolla olevalla datalla ratkaista. 

Ja minä puhun edelleenkin siitä, mitä VR tekee tai ei tee. Jos VR tarjoaa 4 vuoroa Helsingistä Pietariin, se voi yhtä hyvin tarjota viisikin. Mutta kysymykseni on, että miksi se ei tarjoa, jos a) Allegroissa on vajaakäyttöä ja b) uuden vuoron hinta olisi noin halpa. Tähän kysymykseen ei nyt liity se, olisiko Tampereen tai Peräseinäjoen Allegro kannattavampi kuin se Helsingin. Kysymys on siitä, että miksei VR sitä vuoroa tarjoa edes Helsingistä. Vastaus voi vain olla, että a) Allegroissa ei ole vajaakäyttöä tai b) uuden vuoron hinta ei ole noin halpa. Koska vaihtoehto c) - Helsingistä ei saisi edes 30 lisämatkustajaa vuorotarjonnan noin merkittävällä lisäämisellä - ei vaikuta kovin todennäköiseltä.

----------


## Antero Alku

En osaa vastata Elmon kysymyksiin, mutta tässä Allegro-tapauksessa peruskysymys on siinä, että nykyinen Hki-SPb -liikenne eli 4 edestakaista vuoroa päivässä tarvitsee 2 runkoa. Runkoja on ostettu 4. Allegro on nykyaikainen juna, jonka ei tarvitse olla huollettavana ja korjattavana yhtä kauan kuin se on ajossa. Siten ainakin yksi junarunko on jouten, joten sen käyttäminen aiheuttaa ainoastaan liikennöinnin kustannukset. Pääomakuluthan pyörivät käyttämättömästäkin junasta.

Toinen nyanssi on, että junat eivät ole VR-Yhtymän omaisuutta, vaan ne omistaa suomalaisvenäläinen Karelian Trains. Voihan se tietenkin ajatella vaikka niin, että kohta on kysyntää yli yhden junarungon per vuoro, ja se on ostanut 4 junaa, jotta se voi ajaa vuorojaan kahdella rungolla. Runkokohtainen käyttökustannuskin on alhaisempi kuin vuoron lisääminen, koska tuplajuna kulkee yhdellä kuljettajalla. Tämä asia saattaa selvitä, kun soittaa Karelian Trainsiin ja kysyy, miksi heillä on 4 runkoa kun tarvitaan vain kaksi.

Sitten vielä se, että Pietarin liikenne ei ole sillä tavalla yksinkertaista, että sitä väliä matkustaa jokin ihmismäärä, eikä tämä määrä muutu siitä, ajetaanko päivässä yksi, neljä vai viisi vuoroa. Tai niin, että koska Tampereelta pääsee nyt vaihtamalla tai vaikka osan matkaa bussilla, niin suorassa Tpe-SPb -Allegrossa olisi vain se määrä matkustajia, jotka nyt matkaavat vaihtaen. Nykyiset yhteydet ja niiden kysyntä eivät ole sama asia kuin 23 tuntia nopeampi vaihdoton yhteys. Aivan sama asia kuin miksi koko Allegro-liikenne on olemassa: Se on olennaisesti parempi palvelu kuin entiset hitaat junat, minkä vuoksi sillä on enemmän matkustajia kuin hitailla junilla. Olen itse käynyt Pietarissa hitailla junilla, lentäen ja Allegrolla. Enkä usko olevani ainoa, joka ymmärtää, miten paljon helpompaa ja nopeampaa on Allegro muihin verrattuna.

Eli ei Pietarin junaliikenteen kysyntä ole asukasmäärästä laskettava vakio, vaan tarjonnan ja kysynnän tasapainopiste. Jos Tampereelta on 10 päivittäistä bussimatkustajaa Pietariin, 3,5 tunnin suoralle junamatkalle voi silti löytyä 100 päivittäistä matkustajaa. Erona olevasta 90 matkustajasta osa ei matkusta ollenkaan, osa voi käyttää junaa vaihtamalla Tikkurilassa ja osa bussia vaihtamalla Lahdessa junaan. Osa lentää Hki-Vantaan kautta.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eli ei Pietarin junaliikenteen kysyntä ole asukasmäärästä laskettava vakio, vaan tarjonnan ja kysynnän tasapainopiste. Jos Tampereelta on 10 päivittäistä bussimatkustajaa Pietariin, 3,5 tunnin suoralle junamatkalle voi silti löytyä 100 päivittäistä matkustajaa. Erona olevasta 90 matkustajasta osa ei matkusta ollenkaan, osa voi käyttää junaa vaihtamalla Tikkurilassa ja osa bussia vaihtamalla Lahdessa junaan. Osa lentää Hki-Vantaan kautta.


Ja täytyy muistaa ettei kyse ole vain Tampereelta tulevista vaan kaikista Tampereen kautta kulkevista matkustajista. Tampere-Lahti-Pietari -Allegro olisi selkeä parannus Seinäjoelta, Porista, Jyväskylästä jne. lähtijöille. Sekä tietysti myös Hämeenlinnasta lähtijöille vaikkeivät Tampereen kautta kulkisikaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja täytyy muistaa ettei kyse ole vain Tampereelta tulevista vaan kaikista Tampereen kautta kulkevista matkustajista. Tampere-Lahti-Pietari -Allegro olisi selkeä parannus Seinäjoelta, Porista, Jyväskylästä jne. lähtijöille. Sekä tietysti myös Hämeenlinnasta lähtijöille vaikkeivät Tampereen kautta kulkisikaan.


Periaateessa suora juna sisä-Suomesta pietariin olisi hyvä, mutta luulen että esteenä ainakin toistaiseksi ovat itärajan takaiset olosuhteet. Allegrot syövät ratakapasiteettia Karjalan kannaksen pääradalal mutta uusi tavaraliikennerata joka on rakenteilla mahdollistaisi varmaan tiheän matkustajajunaliikenteen nykyisellä radalla. Sitten tulevat kaikki mahdolliset lupa ja muut byrokraattiset kysymykset jne. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Kysymys on siitä, että miksei VR sitä vuoroa tarjoa edes Helsingistä. Vastaus voi vain olla, että a) Allegroissa ei ole vajaakäyttöä tai b) uuden vuoron hinta ei ole noin halpa. Koska vaihtoehto c) - Helsingistä ei saisi edes 30 lisämatkustajaa vuorotarjonnan noin merkittävällä lisäämisellä - ei vaikuta kovin todennäköiseltä.


d) VR ei vaan osaa - vaikuttaa kovinkin todennäköiseltä.

Sikälimikäli tuo 30 matkustajan kannattavuusraja-arvio osuu kohdilleen edes 99%:in virhemarginaalilla, niin luulisi kaivavan niitä Allegroja varaston pohjalta pölyttymästä edes kokeiluluontoisesti myös Tre-ryssä välille.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> d) VR ei vaan osaa - vaikuttaa kovinkin todennäköiseltä.


Sitä voi aina toki yrittää tyrkyttää, mutta ei VR läpeensä tyhmä ole. VR on ihan pätevä tekemään asioita, jotka sitä kiinnostavat. Monopoliaseman isoin vaikutus onkin nimenomaan vapaus jättää tekemättä asioita, jotka eivät kiinnosta. Mutta olen melko varma, että Allegro kuuluu asioihin, jotka VR:ää erityisesti kiinnostavat, ja siksi uskon, että Pietariin ajaisi Helsingistä 5 vuoroa päivässä, jos se olisi noin halpaa ja junia löytyisi.

Uskonkin, että nykyisellä Allegro-määrällä tulee vielä lisävuoroja Helsingistä, kunhan luotettavuudesta ja 4 vuoron liikennöinnistä saadaan kokemusta ensin.

----------


## late-

> Siis tyyliin kustannusarvion pitäisi olla xxx koska se koostuu osista yyy, zzz ja ååå ja näille voidaan benchmarkata arvot........


Neljän Allegron hankintahinnaksi on uutisoitu 120 miljoonaa euroa. Runkoa kohden siis 30 miljoonaa. Pelkkä pääomakustannus on siis luokkaa 150 000 euroa kuukaudessa eli 5000 euroa päivässä (30 vuoden poisto, vajaa 5 % tuotto-odotus). Käyttö- ja huoltokulut tulevat päälle.

Lyhytaikaisesti saatetaan pärjätä jollain olemassaolevalla kalustolla, mutta pitkän päälle kaiken uuden liikenteen täytyy pystyä kattamaan vaatimansa kaluston kulut.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Lyhytaikaisesti saatetaan pärjätä jollain olemassaolevalla kalustolla, mutta pitkän päälle kaiken uuden liikenteen täytyy pystyä kattamaan vaatimansa kaluston kulut.


Vai niin, että parempi antaa kaluston seisoa kuin koettaa tienata lisätuottoja...?

Pidemmällä aikavälillä Tampereen Allegro lienee kyllä kannattava myös tällä kriteerillä. Sen palvelualueella asuu kuitenkin niin hirmuisesti väkeä. Helsinkiläinen optiikka vaan vääristää mielikuvia, kuten tavallista.

Ja toisaalta, noin periaatetasolla voidaan kysyä, että jos VR ei näe tuossa bisnestä niin miksei joku muu voisi nähdäkin. Miksei vain vapauteta rataverkolle pääsyä niin että yksityinen kilpailu mahdollistuu? No joo, tiedän että Venäjä-aspekti mutkistaa tätä, mutta saapas nähdä kuinka pitkään EU katselee yhdelle yritykselle annettua monopolia edes EU:n ulkorajat ylittävässä liikenteessä. EU:n sisällähän rajat ylittävä rautatieliikenne on jo vapautettu, toisin kuin esim. Suomen sisäinen liikenne, joka sekin ennemmin tai myöhemmin on pakko vapauttaa EU-säädösten vuoksi, vaikka VR kuinka haraisi vastaan. Mitä pikemmin, sen parempi.

----------


## late-

> Vai niin, että parempi antaa kaluston seisoa kuin koettaa tienata lisätuottoja...?


Ei. Liikenne voidaan toki käynnistää, jos kalustoa on. Minuta on kuitenkin harhaanjohtavaa väittää, että Allegro-liikenteen päiväkustannus olisi olennaisesti pienempi kuin vaunujen pääomakustannus ja liikenne kannattavaa tätä pienemmillä tuloilla. Toki liikenne voi olla taloudellisesti mielekästä alkuun pienemmälläkin matkustajamäärällä, jos kalusto on joka tapauksessa kuoletettava. Näköpiirissä on kuitenkin oltava suurempi matkustajamäärä. En epäile mahdollisuuksia tähän matkustajamäärään. Epäilen 30-40 matkustajan kannattavuudella argumentoimisen mielekkyyttä.

Toistaiseksi en usko, että Allegro-kalustoa on vapaana. Ei sitä huvin vuoksi ole ostettu. Ei operaattoreilla niin paljon liikaa rahaa ole. Huvin vuoksi ei myöskään odotettu neljännen yksikön saapumista ennen nykyiseen aikatauluun siirtymistä, kun tuloja olisi voinut saada jo aiemmin. Voi hyvin olla, että sisäänajovaiheen jälkeen samalla kalustolla voidaan ajaa lisää. Pienellä kalustomäärällä reservi on tosin aina potentiaalinen ongelma ja liikenteen hajauttaminen useampaan kohteeseen on huoltojen ja varajärjestelyjen kannalta hankalampaa kuin tarjota lisää vuoroja yhdelle reitille.

Muistakaamme, että Allegrossa on osapuolena myös luotettavuudestaan tunnettu venäläinen osapuoli. Heillä saattaa olla aika korkeat vaatimukset varakaluston suhteen.

----------


## zige94

> En osaa vastata Elmon kysymyksiin, mutta tässä Allegro-tapauksessa peruskysymys on siinä, että nykyinen Hki-SPb -liikenne eli 4 edestakaista vuoroa päivässä tarvitsee 2 runkoa. Runkoja on ostettu 4. Allegro on nykyaikainen juna, jonka ei tarvitse olla huollettavana ja korjattavana yhtä kauan kuin se on ajossa. Siten ainakin yksi junarunko on jouten, joten sen käyttäminen aiheuttaa ainoastaan liikennöinnin kustannukset.
> 
> Antero


Ymmärsinkö tämän viestisi oikein eli neljän vuoron liikennöintiin tarvitaan vain 2runkoa? Jos aikatauluja katsoo niin Helsikgin ja Pietaron päähän jää yleensä 45-60min aikaa ennen ku lähtee juna takaisin. Ainakin Helsingin päässä omien havaintojeni mukaan runko ajetaan aina varikolle tultuaan Pietarista.Myös runko pitää sisältä siivota sun muuta ravintolavaunu täyttää tms. En ole tarkkaan seurannut mutta luulisi että varikolöa vaihdetaan rungot, eli se joka on seissyt siellä lähtee liikenteeseen ja se joka tuli siivotaan sun muuta valmistellaa lähtöön. Lisäksi Allegro saapuu ottamaan matkustajat kyytiin tuntia ennen lähtöä. Yksihän runko kyllä jää yli, mutta en ihan usko että Tampere-Pietari onnistuisi sillä, tai ehkä jos jätetään Tampereen päähän (tai Pietarin) monen tunnin tauko junan saapumisesta takaisin että saadaan siivottua tms. kaikki tarpeellinen. Mutta missä sitten on vararunko jos yksi satuukin hajoamaan?@

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei. Liikenne voidaan toki käynnistää, jos kalustoa on. Minuta on kuitenkin harhaanjohtavaa väittää, että Allegro-liikenteen päiväkustannus olisi olennaisesti pienempi kuin vaunujen pääomakustannus ja liikenne kannattavaa tätä pienemmillä tuloilla.


Tästä olen eri mieltä. Täytyy ymmärtää rajakustannuksen ja keskimääräisen kustannuksen ero. Keskimääräisillä kustannusarvoilla tehdään liiketoiminnan strategista suunnittelua, mutta kaupat ja tarjoukset tehdään ja tulee tehdä rajakustannusperiaatteella. Yrityksen tehtävä on maksimoida tuottonsa. Se tapahtuu maksimoimalla tuotto jokaisena hetkenä. Pitkällä ajalla liiketoiminnan tuottoa mitataan pääoman tuottona. Mutta Karelian Trainsin pääoman tuottoa alentaa se, että sitoutunut pääoma on ainakin 33 % suurempi kuin on tarpeen. Jos Tampereen Allegro tuottaa euronkin enemmän kuin junan liikenteeseen laittamisen rajakustannus eli käyttökulut ilman pääomaa, sijoitetun pääoman tuotto paranee. Joka siis on liiketoiminnan tavoite.

Junien seisottaminen joutavana voi olla liiketaloudellisesti perusteltua vain siten, että on tiedossa, että jossain järjellisessä lähitulevaisuudessa ne alkavat tuottaa ja elinkaaren aikainen tuotto on suurempi kuin että junaa ryhdyttäisiin käyttämään heti. Tällainen syy voisi olla esimerkiksi Venäjän mediassa ollut tieto, että Allegro-liikenne laajenisi Turkuun. Ei tietenkään ole järkevää aloittaa liikennettä Tampereelta ja lopettaa se kohta siksi, että kalusto tarvitaan Turkuun.

Mehän emme tiedä Allegrojen hankinnan yksityiskohtia. Voihan olla, että liikenteeseen tarvittavat 3 junaa olisi maksanut 115 miljoonaa ja neljännen sai siis 5 miljoonalla. Siten on kannattanut hankkia 4 junaa, vaikka tarve on 2 ja yksi juna varakalustoksi, koska se on pienin mahdollinen varakaluston määrä. Neljän junan hankintaerä on joka tapauksessa erittäin pieni, olkoonkin että Pendolino on sarjatuote. Allegrot ovat muita leveämpinä ja 2-virtajärjestelmällä kuitenkin niin erikoinen versio, että peruskustannus on ollut varsin suuri. VR-Yhtymän Pendolinothan maksoivat 15 M/juna (6 vaunua, Allegrossa on 7) ja Puolaan hiljan tehdyssä kaupassa myytiin 20 junaa 17 vuoden huoltosopimuksella kauppahinnan ollessa 32 M/juna. Joka siis sisältää 17 vuoden huoltokulut ja varikon rakentamisen.

Vaikka Neuvostoliitossa rautatiekalustoa oli kaksi kertaa niin paljon kuin tarvittiin, en usko, että Karelian Trainsissa ajatellaan enään nykyään näin. Nykyisin on tavoite, että varakaluston määrä on nolla. Ainoastaan huoltoa tarvitsevia komponentteja on enemmän, jotta niitä voidaan huoltaa myös silloin, kun kalusto on ajossa. Komponenttien vaihto tapahtuu silloin, kun kalusto on varikolla joka tapauksessa, kuten öisin. Tämä kaikki on mahdollista sekä modulaarisen rakenteen että korkean luotettavuuden tähden. Eli vaikka varakaluston määrä on nolla, ainoa riski siitä, ettei vuoroon ole kalustoa, on onnettomuus. Luotettavuus siis on niin korkea, että vikaantumisetiheys on harvempi kuin onnettomuustiheys. Onnettomuustiheys on kuitenkin niin harva, että taloudellisesti on järkevämpää kestää onnettomuuden vahinko liiketoiminnalle esimerkiksi vakuutuksella kuin sijoittaa ylimääräiseen kalustoon.

En tiedä, miten operaattorit Allegrojen liikennetalouden laskevat. Mutta en pidä järkevänä liiketoimintana seisottaa 50 % kalustosta varalla tai odottamassa sitä, että yhteen vuoroon tarvitaan kaksi runkoa. Neljällä vuoroparilla tarjotaan nyt miljoonan matkan kapasiteetti. Ensi vuodelle odotetaan 250.000 matkaa. Matkamäärä tuskin nelinkertaisutuu ensi vuoden tavoitteesta parissa vuodessa, vaikka kasvuodotus tästä ensi vuoteen onkin 25 %. Nyt ollaan kuitenkin vasta ajamassa ensimmäistä täyttä vuotta.




> Ymmärsinkö tämän viestisi oikein eli neljän vuoron liikennöintiin tarvitaan vain 2 runkoa?


Kyllä. Kun itse kävin juuri Pietarissa, menin aamun ensimmäisellä ja palasin illan viimeisellä vuorolla. Matkustin molemmat matkat samassa rungossa. Ja runko kävi välillä Helsingissä. Huomaa, että reitin kiertoaika on 9 tuntia: ensi lähtö 6:00, saman rungon toinen lähtö 15:00. Pietarista tulo Helsinkiin tällä rungolla 14:01. Jos on tarvis, siinä välissä ehtii käydä Ilmalassa, mutta rungon huolto  siis siivous ja ravintolan huolto  ehditään hyvin tekemään Helsingissä kuten se tehdään Pietarissakin. Ajoaikahan on noin 3 t 30 min., eli kierrossa on 2 tuntia huoltoaikaa yhteensä.

Niin ja vielä nyanssi: Kun kävin Pietarissa, Hiekkaharjun asetinlaitekoppia ei ollut, joten ajoaika venyi 5 minuuttia.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Neljällä vuoroparilla tarjotaan nyt miljoonan matkan kapasiteetti. Ensi vuodelle odotetaan 250.000 matkaa. Matkamäärä tuskin nelinkertaisutuu ensi vuoden tavoitteesta parissa vuodessa, vaikka kasvuodotus tästä ensi vuoteen onkin 25 %.


Lähdöt eivät kuormitu tasaisesti, joten voi olla, että lisärunkoja tarvitaan joillekin tietyille lähdöille jo 25% kasvun jälkeen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lähdöt eivät kuormitu tasaisesti, joten voi olla, että lisärunkoja tarvitaan joillekin tietyille lähdöille jo 25% kasvun jälkeen.


Itse kallistun kanssa sille teorialle. 

Sitten täytyy muistaa että jos Allegro-liikenne laajennetan Tampereelle, pitäisi olla paika siellä missä niitä voi huoltaa. 

Osaako muuten joku sanoa pystytäänkö Allegroa ajamaan Pendolinon kanssa yhteenytkettynä mutta niin että vain toisessa junassa on "virrat päällä"? Ajattelin sitä että jos Allegroa pitää saada hinattua vaikkapa Tampereelta Ilmalaan korjattavaksi?

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sitten täytyy muistaa että jos Allegro-liikenne laajennetan Tampereelle, pitäisi olla paika siellä missä niitä voi huoltaa.


Ja mitähän varten? Ei Tampereella huolleta muitakaan matkustajajunia. Allegrojen kotivarikko on Ilmala ja huollot hoidetaan siellä.




> Ajattelin sitä että jos Allegroa pitää saada hinattua vaikkapa Tampereelta Ilmalaan korjattavaksi?


Pitäisiköhän kysyä, että voiko Allegro hinata Pendolinon korjattavaksi. Yleinen vaatimus kaluston hyväksymiseksi käyttöön rataverkolle on, että se on hinattavissa rataverkolla käytössä olevalla muulla kalustolla. Jos Allegro ei olisi hinattavissa, niillä ei olisi käyttölupaa. 

Sinänsä tämä on ihan aiheellinen kysymys sikäli, että valmistajat ovat ottaneet nykyään tavaksi tehdä sähkömoottorijunista toisiinsa yhteensopimattomia. Automaattikytkinmalleja on monia, eikä niitä edes asenneta samalle korkeudelle. Sähköiset liitännät ovat sitten kokonaan oma lukunsa. Kun moottorivaunut viime vuosisadan alkupuolella keksittiin, niissä oli ihan normaalit ruuvikytkimet ja puskimet, joilla pärjättiin varsin pitkään. Minusta olisi jo aika, että UIC panisi hieman kuria tähän kirjavuuteen.




> Lähdöt eivät kuormitu tasaisesti, joten voi olla, että lisärunkoja tarvitaan joillekin tietyille lähdöille jo 25% kasvun jälkeen.


Kysymys onkin siitä, miten järkevää on hankkia runkoja, joita käytetään satunnaisesti. Onhan jo nyt ollut jokunen ylimääräinen vuoro ajossa. Mutta ei ole taloudellisesti järkevää varata runkoa esimerkiksi siihen, että viikonloppuna on yksi kahden rungon vuoropari. Ensimmäisen yhteen runkoon mahtumattoman matkustajan kustannus on todella suuri. Ja arvaan, että operaattori tienaa paremmin ajamalla Tampereen vuoroja ja antamalla sille ylimääräiselle matkustajalle lentolipun.

Jos tätä on vaikea ymmärtää, niin lasketaan yksinkertaisesti näin: Late laski, että yhden Allegron päivähinta on 5000 . Siis jos se on kerran viikossa käytössä, hinta on 35.000 /vuoropari. Junassa on noin 350 paikkaa. H:ki-SPb maksaa nyt 84 . Kaikki eivät maksa koko välistä. Käytännössä junan pitäisi olla täysi, että lipputulot kustantaisivat pääoman. Mutta sehän ei riitä, kun käyttökulutkin pitäisi maksaa. Konnari, ravintola, energia, huoltokilometrit. Tosiasiassa täysikin juna tuottaisi tappiota. Ei sellaista liiketoimintaa suunnitella ja harjoiteta.

Antero

----------


## kouvo

> Kysymys onkin siitä, miten järkevää on hankkia runkoja, joita käytetään satunnaisesti. Onhan jo nyt ollut jokunen ylimääräinen vuoro ajossa. Mutta ei ole taloudellisesti järkevää varata runkoa esimerkiksi siihen, että viikonloppuna on yksi kahden rungon vuoropari. Ensimmäisen yhteen runkoon mahtumattoman matkustajan kustannus on todella suuri. Ja arvaan, että operaattori tienaa paremmin ajamalla Tampereen vuoroja ja antamalla sille ylimääräiselle matkustajalle lentolipun.


Niin, tai voisihan sen ylimääräisen jampan ohjata vaikka sähkärillä Lahteen ja sieltä sitten Tampesterin Allegron kyytiin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kysymys onkin siitä, miten järkevää on hankkia runkoja, joita käytetään satunnaisesti. Onhan jo nyt ollut jokunen ylimääräinen vuoro ajossa. Mutta ei ole taloudellisesti järkevää varata runkoa esimerkiksi siihen, että viikonloppuna on yksi kahden rungon vuoropari. Ensimmäisen yhteen runkoon mahtumattoman matkustajan kustannus on todella suuri. Ja arvaan, että operaattori tienaa paremmin ajamalla Tampereen vuoroja ja antamalla sille ylimääräiselle matkustajalle lentolipun.


Kuvittelisin että kunhan juniin on tehty tarvittavat takuutyöt, niin kolmaskin runko on päivittäisessä ajossa joko Tampere-Pietari tai Helsinki-Pietari reitillä. Enempää en viitsi spekuloida.

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tästä olen eri mieltä. Täytyy ymmärtää rajakustannuksen ja keskimääräisen kustannuksen ero. Keskimääräisillä kustannusarvoilla tehdään liiketoiminnan strategista suunnittelua, mutta kaupat ja tarjoukset tehdään ja tulee tehdä rajakustannusperiaatteella.


Tämä on totta, mutta jokseenkin Laten kanssa samaa mieltä, että tässä tapauksessa rajakustannukseen tuijottamisessa on omat puutteensa: Tampereen liikenteen aloittaminen täytyy tehdä nimenomaan strategisen suunnittelun näkökulmasta. Tampereen liikennettä ei vain voida aloittaa ja sitten lopettaa parin vuoden päästä, jos ja kun Helsingin liikenne kasvaa. Jos siis Allegroissa on vajaata kapasiteettia, se on melko varmasti varattu juuri Helsingin liikenteen kasvuun. Rajakustannuksin hyödynnettävä kapasiteetti on siis olemassa vain, jos oletetaan ettei liikenne Helsingissä kasva. Ja jos oletetaan, että se voidaan hyödyntää tehokkaimmin juuri Tampereella. Jos rajakustannushinnoittelua noudatetaan, silloin liikennettä pitää myös lakkauttaa yhtä kevyin ehdoin eli jos Helsingin vuorolisäyksellä saadaan eurokin enemmän voittoa kuin sillä Tampereen junalla, yhteys Tampereelle lopetetaan sillä hetkellä. Mutta markkinoinnin strateginen näkökulma ei toimi kumpaankaan suuntaan tällä tavoin.

Ja tuo mainittu Turun liikenne on juuri markkinoinnin strategisesta näkökulmasta jo huomattavasti helpompi, koska se on vain nykyisen yhteyden jatkoa. Jos Turun yhteys muodostuu ongelmaksi, on huomattavasti helpompi markkinointiviestinnässä perustella, että nyt yhteys vain katkaistaan vaihdolliseksi Helsingissä. Ja lisäksi se palvelee koko ajan sitä samaa Helsingin liikenteen kasvua.

Jos muuten tuo Tampereen Allegro kiertäisikin Riihimäen sijaan Helsingissä asti, matka olisi vain noin kolme varttia pidempi. Matka Riihimäeltä Lahteen on sama kuin Helsinkiin, joten aikaa tulee vain yksi oikoradallinen lisää. Varsinkin, kun ottaa huomioon, että Tampeelta tullessa ja Tampereelle mennessä juna voi ohittaa Tikkurilan ja Pasilan ja että päärata on 200 km/h kunnossa Riihimäki-Lahti 160 km/h:n sijaan. Tämä on ehkä tapa, jolla Tampereen Allegron voi saada helpommin liikkeelle. Saadaan suoran yhteyden edut, mutta palvelisi myös Helsingin tarjontaa. Hassulta se toki kartalla näyttää, mutta toisaalta ei muuta Tampereelta nyt Allegroon tulevien maantieteellistä reittiä ainakaan huonommaksi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:47 ----------




> Ei Tampereella huolleta muitakaan matkustajajunia. Allegrojen kotivarikko on Ilmala ja huollot hoidetaan siellä.


Päivittäishuolto siellä on kuitenkin hoidettava, koska muuten joka päivälle tulisi siirtojuna Ilmalaan. Allegrolla kun ei voi ajaa kotimaan liikennettä. Peruste on vain markkinointiviestinnässä, mutta olisi mielestäni erittäin vahingollista, jos Venäjän-liikenteeseen nimikoidulla junalla ajettaisiin yhtäkkiä kotimaan Pendolino-vuoroja.

Ja mitenkähän nuo muutkaan varikkosiirrot hoidettaisiin, jollei junaa saa yhteenkytkettyä ajettavaksi? Pystyyköhän Pendolino pitämään aikataulunsa, jos massa kaksinkertaistetaan?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:53 ----------




> Mutta ei ole taloudellisesti järkevää varata runkoa esimerkiksi siihen, että viikonloppuna on yksi kahden rungon vuoropari. Ensimmäisen yhteen runkoon mahtumattoman matkustajan kustannus on todella suuri.


Mutta toisaalta: olimmehan jo laskeneet, että jo 30 matkustajalla päästään omilleen muuttuvissa kuluissa. Lisäksi pitää huomioida, mikä on pitkän aikavälin tappio siitä, että jo siitä ensimmäisestä matkustajasta alkaen myydään kaikille eioota. Sillä on negatiivinen vaikutus tulevaisuuden tuotto-odotukseen. Kyseessä on liikenne, jolle on ennustettu todella rajua kasvua. Koko konsepti perustuu siihen, että nyt sitä kasvupotentiaalia yritetään realisoida rajusti. Ainoastaan Applella on nykymaailmassa varaa laittaa kasvaville markkinoille asiakkaita jonotuslistalle. Yhden reservi-Allegron kustannus voi olla melko korkea, mutta se pitää laskea kaikkien tulevaisuuden matkustajien elinkaarituottoa vasten.

----------


## Hannes

> Päivittäishuolto siellä on kuitenkin hoidettava, koska muuten joka päivälle tulisi siirtojuna Ilmalaan. Allegrolla kun ei voi ajaa kotimaan liikennettä. Peruste on vain markkinointiviestinnässä, mutta olisi mielestäni erittäin vahingollista, jos Venäjän-liikenteeseen nimikoidulla junalla ajettaisiin yhtäkkiä kotimaan Pendolino-vuoroja.


Eikö tuota voisi ajaa kierrolla Helsinki-Pietari-Tampere-Pietari-Helsinki? Näin säästyttäisiin siirtoajoilta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos muuten tuo Tampereen Allegro kiertäisikin Riihimäen sijaan Helsingissä asti, matka olisi vain noin kolme varttia pidempi. Matka Riihimäeltä Lahteen on sama kuin Helsinkiin, joten aikaa tulee vain yksi oikoradallinen lisää. Varsinkin, kun ottaa huomioon, että Tampeelta tullessa ja Tampereelle mennessä juna voi ohittaa Tikkurilan ja Pasilan ja että päärata on 200 km/h kunnossa Riihimäki-Lahti 160 km/h:n sijaan. Tämä on ehkä tapa, jolla Tampereen Allegron voi saada helpommin liikkeelle. Saadaan suoran yhteyden edut, mutta palvelisi myös Helsingin tarjontaa. Hassulta se toki kartalla näyttää, mutta toisaalta ei muuta Tampereelta nyt Allegroon tulevien maantieteellistä reittiä ainakaan huonommaksi.


Aika liberaali näkemys siitä että ei olisi mitenkään haitallista aiheuttaa suurimmalle osalle suomalaisista kolmen vartin pidennystä matka-aikaan Pietariin matkustettaessa.




> Päivittäishuolto siellä on kuitenkin hoidettava, koska muuten joka päivälle tulisi siirtojuna Ilmalaan. Allegrolla kun ei voi ajaa kotimaan liikennettä.


Ei tarvitse jos kalustokierto suunnitellaan niin että samat junat ajavat Pietarista sekä Helsingin että Tampereen suuntiin. Kaikki yksiköt voivat käydä kerran vuorokaudessa Ilmalassa ilman siirtoajoja.




> Mutta toisaalta: olimmehan jo laskeneet, että jo 30 matkustajalla päästään omilleen muuttuvissa kuluissa. Lisäksi pitää huomioida, mikä on pitkän aikavälin tappio siitä, että jo siitä ensimmäisestä matkustajasta alkaen myydään kaikille eioota. Sillä on negatiivinen vaikutus tulevaisuuden tuotto-odotukseen. Kyseessä on liikenne, jolle on ennustettu todella rajua kasvua. Koko konsepti perustuu siihen, että nyt sitä kasvupotentiaalia yritetään realisoida rajusti. Ainoastaan Applella on nykymaailmassa varaa laittaa kasvaville markkinoille asiakkaita jonotuslistalle. Yhden reservi-Allegron kustannus voi olla melko korkea, mutta se pitää laskea kaikkien tulevaisuuden matkustajien elinkaarituottoa vasten.


No jos se on NÄIN vaikeaa niin eikö saman tien voisi luopua yksinoikeudesta ajaa tuota reittiä? Annettaisiin yksityiselle junafirmalle mahdollisuus näyttää kyntensä Tampere-Pietari -vuoron ajamisessa. Jos se olisi niin tappiollista kuin VR antaa ymmärtää niin sittenhän VR:llä ei voi olla mitään sitä vastaan että joku muu vapaasti polttaa näppinsä tämän kanssa. Ja jos taas se ei olisi niin tappiollista niin sitten ei päde VR:n argumentti siitä että ko. liikennettä ei kannata ajaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Aika liberaali näkemys siitä että ei olisi mitenkään haitallista aiheuttaa suurimmalle osalle suomalaisista kolmen vartin pidennystä matka-aikaan Pietariin matkustettaessa.


Ja aikamoista liioittelua sanoa, että Tampereelta lähtevän Allegron kyydissä olisi suurin osa suomalaisista.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 2:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 2:45 ----------




> No jos se on NÄIN vaikeaa niin eikö saman tien voisi luopua yksinoikeudesta ajaa tuota reittiä? Annettaisiin yksityiselle junafirmalle mahdollisuus näyttää kyntensä Tampere-Pietari -vuoron ajamisessa.


Eihän minulla mitään sitä vastaan ole. Tämä on vain pohdintaa siitä, miksi VR ei halua ja miksi sen ei välttämättä myöskään kannata ajaa niitä Tampereen Allegroja, ainakaan nykyisillä junilla.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ja aikamoista liioittelua sanoa, että Tampereelta lähtevän Allegron kyydissä olisi suurin osa suomalaisista.


Raportin väestölukuja eri tavoin summaamalla voitaneen päätellä, että Tampereen Allegro palvelisi paremmin kuin Helsingin Allegro ainakin 2 miljoonaa suomalaista. En laskenut erikseen kuinka suurelle osuudelle Helsingin Allegro on parempi, mutta veikkaan että tämä on luokkaa 1,5 - 2,0 miljoonaa. Tampereen Allegron business casea luonnollisesti jonkin verran heikentää se, että osa mukaan lasketusta väestöstä asuu kaukana pohjoisessa eikä matkustane Pietariin siitä syystä yhtä tiheästi tai todennäköisesti. (Tämäkään ei tosin tarkoita että palvelutasoparannus olisi heille merkityksetön.) Silti varmaan selvästi yli miljoonan verran väestöä sekä asuisi Tampereen Allegron paremmuusalueella että riittävän lähellä generoidakseen voimakasta kysyntää. Otaksuttavasti Tampereen Allegron kysyntä olisi pienempi kuin Helsingin Allegron, mutta ei niin merkittävästi että se voitaisiin tyrmätä jo ajatustasolla ja kaikenlaisilla verukkeilla ja tekosyillä, kuten nyt tapahtuu. (VR:n kommentit julkisuudessa ovat olleet totuusarvoltaan varsin kunniattomia.)




> Eihän minulla mitään sitä vastaan ole. Tämä on vain pohdintaa siitä, miksi VR ei halua ja miksi sen ei välttämättä myöskään kannata ajaa niitä Tampereen Allegroja, ainakaan nykyisillä junilla.


Ei kovin hyödyllistä keksiä uusia verukkeita miksi tätä junaa ei pitäidi ajaa. Pidän tärkeämpänä identifioida esteitä sekä tapoja poistaa ne, jotta liikenne päästään aloittamaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei kovin hyödyllistä keksiä uusia verukkeita miksi tätä junaa ei pitäidi ajaa.


Siis esittämiesi perusteiden kriittinen tarkastelu on kiellettyä?

Vrt. "Ei kovin hyödyllistä keksiä uusia verukkeita miksi Helsingissä ei pitäisi ajaa johdinautoilla."

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:24 ----------




> Raportin väestölukuja eri tavoin summaamalla voitaneen päätellä --


Mistä raportista oikein puhut?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:31 ----------




> Aika liberaali näkemys siitä että ei olisi mitenkään haitallista aiheuttaa suurimmalle osalle suomalaisista kolmen vartin pidennystä matka-aikaan Pietariin matkustettaessa.


Enkä minä sitä paitsi missään vaiheessa väittänyt, etteikö se olisi haitta. Se olisi silti parannus nykytilanteeseen. Jos tämä suora yhteys saa käyttäjiä, on paljon helpompi lähteä vaatimaan 45 min matka-ajan lyhennystä siihen. Sinä itsehän olet korostanut vaihdon aiheuttamaa haittaa suhteessa matka-aikaan, ja minä esitin nyt yhden ratkaisumallin, jolla se sinun tärkeämpi vaatimuksesi voidaan korjata.

----------


## kouvo

> Tampereen liikennettä ei vain voida aloittaa ja sitten lopettaa parin vuoden päästä, jos ja kun Helsingin liikenne kasvaa. Jos siis Allegroissa on vajaata kapasiteettia, se on melko varmasti varattu juuri Helsingin liikenteen kasvuun. Rajakustannuksin hyödynnettävä kapasiteetti on siis olemassa vain, jos oletetaan ettei liikenne Helsingissä kasva. Ja jos oletetaan, että se voidaan hyödyntää tehokkaimmin juuri Tampereella. Jos rajakustannushinnoittelua noudatetaan, silloin liikennettä pitää myös lakkauttaa yhtä kevyin ehdoin eli jos Helsingin vuorolisäyksellä saadaan eurokin enemmän voittoa kuin sillä Tampereen junalla, yhteys Tampereelle lopetetaan sillä hetkellä. Mutta markkinoinnin strateginen näkökulma ei toimi kumpaankaan suuntaan tällä tavoin.


Joku liikennöinnistä jotain ymmärtävä operaattori saattaisi jopa pitää vaihtoehtona lisäkaluston hankkimista sellaisessa tilanteessa, jossa on mainitun kaltainen positiivinen rajakustannusongelma. Toki on täysin ymmärrettävää, että monopolin suojista puuhastelevassa VR:ssä tämä on aivan liian vaikeaa ja työlästä, joten on parempi vain spekuloida helsingin mahdollisesta tulevasta valtavasta lisäkysynnästä ja jättää jo hankitut Allegrot edelleen pölyttymään vaunuvajaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Joku liikennöinnistä jotain ymmärtävä operaattori saattaisi jopa pitää vaihtoehtona lisäkaluston hankkimista sellaisessa tilanteessa, jossa on mainitun kaltainen positiivinen rajakustannusongelma.


Se tarkoittaa myös massiivisia lisäkustannuksia. Juuri siksi se rajakustannuksin laskeminen ei toimi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Siis esittämiesi perusteiden kriittinen tarkastelu on kiellettyä?
> 
> Vrt. "Ei kovin hyödyllistä keksiä uusia verukkeita miksi Helsingissä ei pitäisi ajaa johdinautoilla."


Kriittinen tarkastelu on tervetullutta, mutta mieluiten faktojen pohjalta. En näe kauheasti hyötyä arvuutella, mitä tekosyitä VR keksii tämän torppaamiseen.




> Mistä raportista oikein puhut?


Tredean raportista, joka löytyy täältä:
http://www.tredea.fi/?x18885=192600

----------


## Elmo Allen

> En näe kauheasti hyötyä arvuutella, mitä tekosyitä VR keksii tämän torppaamiseen.


Edelleenkin perustuu vain arvailuihin sekin väite, että Allegroissa olisi vajaata kapasiteettia, jota voisi Tampereen-yhteyteen hyödyntää. Jos selitys syiksi on, että "VR nyt vain ei osaa", on se puhdasta arvailua. Lisäksi on vielä täysin selittämättä sekin, miksei VR sitten käytä sitä niin halpaa kapasiteettia Helsingin-liikenteeseen.

Siis: Onko Allegroissa halpaa vapaata kapasiteettia? Miksi VR ei hyödynnä sitä Helsingin-liikenteessä? Mitkä ovat perustellut faktoihin nojaavat vastauksesi näihin?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Edelleenkin perustuu vain arvailuihin sekin väite, että Allegroissa olisi vajaata kapasiteettia, jota voisi Tampereen-yhteyteen hyödyntää. Jos selitys syiksi on, että "VR nyt vain ei osaa", on se puhdasta arvailua. Lisäksi on vielä täysin selittämättä sekin, miksei VR sitten käytä sitä niin halpaa kapasiteettia Helsingin-liikenteeseen.
> 
> Siis: Onko Allegroissa halpaa vapaata kapasiteettia? Miksi VR ei hyödynnä sitä Helsingin-liikenteessä? Mitkä ovat perustellut faktoihin nojaavat vastauksesi näihin?


Yhtä lailla arvailua on, että "kyllä se VR osaa ja on aina oikeassa".

Eri lähteitä käyttäen on harrastelijavoimin selvitetty, että nykyinen aikataulu voidaan ajaa kahdella rungolla. Lisäksi tiedossa on summittaisesti millainen huoltotarve rungolla on. Samoin tiedetään että vuoroja ei ole ajettu kahdella rungolla eivätkä optimistisetkaan matkustajatavoitteet edellytä kahden rungon junia. Voi olla että kaikki arvaukset eivät pidä täsmällisesti paikkaansa, mutta näyttää hyvin vahvasti siltä, että kaksi Allegro-runkoa varalla on hätävarjelun liioittelua, varsinkin kun vanha Sibeliuskin vielä makaa varikolla valmiina varakäyttöön, jos tiukka paikka tulee. Kaikki tämä on uskottavaa ja loogista.

Sen sijaan VR ei ole esittänyt mitään sellaisia syitä, joiden mukaan olisi ilmeistä että kaikki neljä runkoa olisivat käytössä. Niin on vain väitetty ja muutkin perustelut ovat olleet ihan huuhaata, tuoreimpana viittaus radan kuntoon. Se nyt ei ainakaan voi olla ongelma, koska kaikilla niillä rataosilla, joita tarvittaisiin Tampereen Allegrolle, on jo nyt joko Pendolino- tai Allegro-liikennettä, tai sitten rata tiedetään muuten huippukuntoiseksi (Riihimäki-Lahti).

Voi olla että hyviäkin syitä on olemassa, mutta sellaisia ei ole kerrottu julkisuuteen. Miksi ei? Ja miksi sen sijaan kerrotaan satuiluja? Onko VR:n johto täysin epäpätevää? Vai onko niin ettei hyviä syitä oikeasti ole olemassa?

Kun asettaa kaiken tämän pöydälle, johtopäätökseni on että luotan enemmän muihin tahoihin kuin VR:ään. Sen perustelut ovat epäuskottavammat ja yksityiskohdissa puutteellisemmat.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Yhtä lailla arvailua on, että "kyllä se VR osaa ja on aina oikeassa".


Jos väität, että minä arvaisin noin, olet erittäin hakoteillä. Minusta vain ei näytä siltä, että kannattaisi aina ottaa taustaoletukseksi, että VR toimii tyhmästi. Ja että jos ei aina keksi syitä VR:n toiminnalle, VR toimii tyhmästi. Minusta edellä on esitetty aika kattavat perustelut sille, että vaikka liikenne voitaisiinkin hoitaa kolmella yksiköllä, on olemassa täysin uskottavia ja järkeenkäypiä selityksiä sille, miksi se neljäs Allegro sitten on olemassa. Selitys, että VR on ihan vain tyhmyyttään ostanut sen neljännen junan, on edelleen aika huonosti perusteltu.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Selitys, että VR on ihan vain tyhmyyttään ostanut sen neljännen junan, on edelleen aika huonosti perusteltu.


En ole väittänyt että se on tyhmyyksissään ostettu. Siinä vaiheessa ei ole välttämättä aikataulurakenne loppuun saakka viimeistelty. Ynnä vastaavaa. Sen sijaan kun kalusto on olemassa, on tyhmää jättää se hyödyntämättä kaupallisessa liikenteessä rahaa tienaamassa - vaikka sitten opportunistisesti jos ei muuten.

Eihän Pendolinojen ostokaan välttämättä ollut tyhmää siinä tilanteessa kun päätös tehtiin, perustuen käytettävissä olleeseen tietoon ja tulevaisuuden suunnitelmiin. Silti jälkiviisaudella voisi sanoa että lähes tasan vastaava liikenne oltaisiin voitu hoitaa edullisemmallakin kalustolla jo vuodesta 1995 saakka, siis tällä hetkellä puhuen viimeiset 16 vuotta. Ja mahdollisesti vielä seuraavat kymmenkunta vuottakin? Tämä ei ole taloudellisesti merkityksetöntä kalustokustannusten kannalta. Onneksi Pendoja ei sentään jätetty seisomaan hyödyllisen käytön puutteessa. Se olisi ollut totaalisen järjetöntä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Samoin tiedetään että vuoroja ei ole ajettu kahdella rungolla eivätkä optimistisetkaan matkustajatavoitteet edellytä kahden rungon junia.


Mistä se tiedetään? Ainakaan tässä ketjussa ei ole esitetty tietoa asiasta (kuin Anteron heitto, jonka soveltumattomuuden jo totesinkin).

Suomessa ainakin on ihan tavallista, että uudella raideliikennekalustolla ei aluksi ajeta suurinta mahdollista suoritetta, vaan käyttöä lisätään sitä mukaa kun kokemuksia kertyy ja lastentauteja korjataan. Pitäisin jopa todennäköisenä, että Allegrojen käyttöastetta nostetaan lisäämällä lähtöjä.




> Voi olla että hyviäkin syitä on olemassa, mutta sellaisia ei ole kerrottu julkisuuteen. Miksi ei? Ja miksi sen sijaan kerrotaan satuiluja?


Eiköhän ole selvää jo aiemmistakin tapauksista, että VR ei vaan halua kertoa oikeita syitä julkisuuteen, vaikka sillä onkin ihan pätevät perusteet itsellänsä. Silloin VR:n vastustajat eivät saa edes tietää VR:n toimintalogiikkaa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mistä se tiedetään? Ainakaan tässä ketjussa ei ole esitetty tietoa asiasta (kuin Anteron heitto, jonka soveltumattomuuden jo totesinkin).
> 
> Suomessa ainakin on ihan tavallista, että uudella raideliikennekalustolla ei aluksi ajeta suurinta mahdollista suoritetta, vaan käyttöä lisätään sitä mukaa kun kokemuksia kertyy ja lastentauteja korjataan. Pitäisin jopa todennäköisenä, että Allegrojen käyttöastetta nostetaan lisäämällä lähtöjä.


Tietoni siitä että ei ajeta yhteen kytkettynä perustuu taustakeskusteluihin eikä minulla ole alkuperäistä lähdettä. Itse asian kannalta tällä ei liene merkitystä, koska jos Allegroja olisi ajettu tuplana, siitä olisi varmaan valokuva-aineistoa harrastajilla. Jos jollakulla on, niin olisi hyödyllistä nähdä näitä.

Se taas että kapasiteetin kannalta tupla-ajo ei ole välttämättömyys voidaan järkeillä niinkin, että jos kysyntä vaihtelee hirmuisesti, niin tupla-ajoja tarvitaan erittäin harvoin eikä sellaista varten kannata ostaa kalustoa seisomaan. Pikemminkin melkein kannattaisi pitää niitä ajossa koko ajan.

Aikomus voi tietysti olla lähtöjen lisääminen, mutta miksi tätä ei sitten sanota ääneen?




> Eiköhän ole selvää jo aiemmistakin tapauksista, että VR ei vaan halua kertoa oikeita syitä julkisuuteen, vaikka sillä onkin ihan pätevät perusteet itsellänsä. Silloin VR:n vastustajat eivät saa edes tietää VR:n toimintalogiikkaa.


Tällainen käytös ei ole asiallista julkisesti omistetulta, monopoliasemassa toimivalta yritykseltä. Keitä ovat VR:n vastustajat? Kilpailijoita kun ei ole. Ovatko vastustajat siis omistajan edustajia, veronmaksajia, jotka haluaisivat vähän lisää tehokkuutta ja palvelua firmalta? Vai keitä?

----------


## jawahl

> Mistä se tiedetään? Ainakaan tässä ketjussa ei ole esitetty tietoa asiasta (kuin Anteron heitto, jonka soveltumattomuuden jo totesinkin).
> Suomessa ainakin on ihan tavallista, että uudella raideliikennekalustolla ei aluksi ajeta suurinta mahdollista suoritetta, vaan käyttöä lisätään sitä mukaa kun kokemuksia kertyy ja lastentauteja korjataan. Pitäisin jopa todennäköisenä, että Allegrojen käyttöastetta nostetaan lisäämällä lähtöjä.


Kukaan ei ole ainakaan toistaiseksi havainnoinut Allegro-vuoroja ajettavan yhteenkytkettyinä (ainakaan vakutuisesti). Myös Venäjältä kerrotaan samoja havaintoja. Tällaista tietoa ei löydy myöskään VR:ltä eikä RZD:ltä.

VR:n matkustajatavoite Allegro-liikenteeseen on tälle vuodelle 250.000 matkustajaa ja viiden vuoden päästä 500.000 matkustajaa vuodessa. Kahden Allegro-rungon kapasiteetti kahdeksalla päivittäisellä lähdöllä on noin 1.000.000 matkustajaa vuodessa (350 x 8 x 363), joten senkään puolesta ei neljää Allegroa tarvita liikenteeseen yhtäaikaa vuosikausiin. 

Kyllä vahvasti vaikuttaa siltä, että neljästä Allegrosta aina kaksi kerrallaan on tuottamattomassa käytössä varikolla seisomassa. VR:n aikataulut jo sen kertovat. Jos näin ei ole, niin olisi hyvä kuulla VR:n selvitys asiaan. Sellaista ei kuitenkaan ole kuultu - on vain ympäripyöreitä toteamuksia "kaikki neljä Allegroa ovat käytössä", "naurettava väite", "ratojen kunto on mutka matkassa" ja "kalusto on mitoitettu nykyliikenteen tarpeisiin". 

VR:n lyhyet kommentit eivät riitä perusteluiksi (muille kuin asiasta tietämättömille poliitikoille ja toimittajille). Toki kaikki neljä Allegroa varmaan ovat käytössä siten, että seisovia junia vuorotellaan, mutta olennaista on, että kaikki neljä eivät ole yhtäaikaisessa käytössä, jolloin joka päivä kaksi Allegroa seisoo käyttämättömänä. Jos selitykseksi tälle tarjotaan huoltotarvetta, niin ei kai Pendolinokaan ole niin huono juna, että sille pitäisi joka toinen päivä tehdä iso huolto joka vie yön lisäksi myös päivän?

----------


## kuukanko

> Tietoni siitä että ei ajeta yhteen kytkettynä perustuu taustakeskusteluihin eikä minulla ole alkuperäistä lähdettä.


Tällä hetkellä ei ajeta yhteenkytkettyinä, mutta odotan faktapohjaa sille väitteellesi, että ennustettukaan kysyntä ei vaadi lisätarjontaa (joko pidemmillä junilla tai lisälähdöillä) tai että lisätarjontaa tarvittaisiin niin harvoin, että sitä varten ei kannattaisi hankkia kalustoa.




> Tällainen käytös ei ole asiallista julkisesti omistetulta, monopoliasemassa toimivalta yritykseltä. Keitä ovat VR:n vastustajat? Kilpailijoita kun ei ole. Ovatko vastustajat siis omistajan edustajia, veronmaksajia, jotka haluaisivat vähän lisää tehokkuutta ja palvelua firmalta? Vai keitä?


Yrityksillä on vapaus antaa ihan millaisia lausuntoja niitä huvittaa, riippumatta niiden omistuspohjasta tai markkina-asemasta.

Vastustajia on tietysti monenlaisia. Joukkoon kuuluu niin kilpailijoita (joita kyllä on, Suomessakin taitaa olla kymmeniä tuhansia kuljetusyrityksiä joista tuhannet kilpailevat junan kanssa) kuin sitten sellaisiakin tahoja, joita VR ei jostakin muusta syystä miellytä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> VR:n matkustajatavoite Allegro-liikenteeseen on tälle vuodelle 250.000 matkustajaa ja viiden vuoden päästä 500.000 matkustajaa vuodessa. Kahden Allegro-rungon kapasiteetti kahdeksalla päivittäisellä lähdöllä on noin 1.000.000 matkustajaa vuodessa (350 x 8 x 363), joten senkään puolesta ei neljää Allegroa tarvita liikenteeseen yhtäaikaa vuosikausiin.


On kaksi eri asiaa: "ei tarvita kapasiteetin puolesta" ja "ei tarvita liiketoiminnan puolesta". Kuten tässä ketjussa on aikaisemminkin puhuttu, VR pyrkii maksimoimaan voittoaan. Se maksimi ei välttämättä (eikä todennäköisesti) tarkoita, että seuraava Allegro-lähtö lisätään vasta kun kaikki nykyiset neljä ovat 100 % täynnä. Eikä välttämättä sitä, että ne ovat edes 50 % täynnä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:08 ----------




> Jos selitykseksi tälle tarjotaan huoltotarvetta, niin ei kai Pendolinokaan ole niin huono juna, että sille pitäisi joka toinen päivä tehdä iso huolto joka vie yön lisäksi myös päivän?


Unohdat kuitenkin, että Pendolinoja on yhteensä 18 kappaletta. Allegrojen varakapasiteetin tarve ei kuitenkaan ole 50 %, vaan se voi ihan yhtä hyvin olla vaikka 1 varayksikkö per 20 liikennöivää yksikköä plus 1 yksikkö huollossa. Tällöin saataisiin sekä Allegrojen että Pendolinojen varakaluston määräksi 2 kpl.

En väitä, että näin on, koska itse uskon juuri siihen, että liikennettä tullaan vielä lisäämään, kunhan junat on ajettu sisään.

----------


## jawahl

> On kaksi eri asiaa: "ei tarvita kapasiteetin puolesta" ja "ei tarvita liiketoiminnan puolesta". Kuten tässä ketjussa on aikaisemminkin puhuttu, VR pyrkii maksimoimaan voittoaan. Se maksimi ei välttämättä (eikä todennäköisesti) tarkoita, että seuraava Allegro-lähtö lisätään vasta kun kaikki nykyiset neljä ovat 100 % täynnä. Eikä välttämättä sitä, että ne ovat edes 50 % täynnä. En väitä, että näin on, koska itse uskon juuri siihen, että liikennettä tullaan vielä lisäämään, kunhan junat on ajettu sisään.


Kuinka hyvää liiketoimintaa on seisottaa aina kerrallaan kahta noin 30 miljoonan junaa käyttämättömänä? 

Jos vuorojen määrää on takoitus lisätä lähikuukausina, niin sitten perustelu neljän Allegron tarpeesta yhtäaikaiseen käyttöön on ok. Mutta silloin ylimääräisten vuorojen pitäisi kerätä enemmän matkustajia kuin Tampereen ja Pietarin välillä. 
Jos yhtäaikainen käyttö joko yhteenkytkennöillä tai vuoroja lisäämällä taasen on tarkoitus aloittaa vasta vuosien päästä, niin silloin liiketoiminnallisesti on täysin kestämätöntä pitää hankittua kalustoa vajaakäytöllä, kun niistä yksi voitaisiin laittaa vakituiseen ja tuottavaan käyttöön muualle varikolla seisottelun sijaan (ja menettämättä mitään nykyisestä vuoromäärästä Helsingin ja Pietarin välillä).

Tuo VR:n viiden vuoden tavoite 500.000 matkustajaa vuodessa tarkoittaa, että keskimäärin kahden Allegron käyttöaste 8 päivittäisellä vuorolla on viiden vuoden päästä 50%, eli jokaisessa junavuorossa olisi puolet tyhjää (keskimäärin). Olisiko liiketoiminnallisesti kannattavaa silloin lisätä vuoroja ja junia liikenteeseen, vaikka nykyisiinkiin saataisiin väkeä tuplasti lisää? 

Yksi vaihtoehto on myös ottaa yksi kahdesta seisovasta Allegrosta liikennöimään kiertoa Hki-SPb-Tre-SPb-Hki, jolloin saataisiin Hki-SPb-välillekin kaksi lisävuoroa ja juna yöpyisi silloin aina Helsingissä. Tämä natsaisi ihan nappiin, kun lähtö olisi Helsingistä klo 6:00 ja paluu Helsinkiin noin 24:00 aikoihin. Siinä ehtii päivän aikana sama juna tehdä SPb-Tre-SPb-reissun mainiosti.

----------


## 339-DF

> En näe kauheasti hyötyä arvuutella, mitä tekosyitä VR keksii tämän torppaamiseen.


Itse asiassa juuri näin kannattaa menetellä. Haarukoida ne vastapuolen todennäköisesti esittämät argumentit jo etukäteen ja laatia niihin valmiiksi vasta-argumentit ja esitellä ne julkisuudessa. Sen jälkeen nämä alkuperäiset vastapuolen argumentit menettävät käyttökelpoisuutensa.

Esimerkiksi Jätkäsaaren raitiotien kanssa eräs helsinkiläinen pitkän linjan ratikkaharrastaja toimi juuri näin: poimi kaikki toinen toistaan päättömämmät selitykset, jotka HKL-Suy oli esittänyt sille, miksei Länsiterminaaliin voi vetää ratikkalinjaa nopealla aikataululla eikä ainakaan Kampin nopeaa rataa pitkin. Sitten hän kirjasi näihin järkevät, kenen tahansa ymmärrettävissä olevat vasta-argumentit ja lähetti kirjelmänsä HKL:n johtokunnalle. Tämän jälkeen näitä päättömiä perusteluja ei enää kehdattu käyttää HKL:n esityksissä. Loppujen lopuksi kävi  tietysti muistakin syistä  peräti niin, että juuri Länsiterminaalin yhteys, ja juuri Kampin kautta, on ensimmäinen Jätkään valmistuvista keskustayhteyksistä.

----------


## SlaverioT

Näkisin kyllä edelleenkin mielekkäämpänä kotimaan liikenteen esim. välillä Tampere-Kouvola kuten tämän ketjun alussa on mainittu. Tästä yhteydestä hyötyisivät kotimaassa matkustavat esim. Savon radan ja Kotkan radan suunnista. Ulkomaanliikennehän ei näitä matkustajia palvele. Vaihto Kouvolassa olisi toki imagotappio, kun Pietarissa Suomen asemalla ei lue määränpäänä "Тампере". Mutta käytännön ero taitaa olla aika pieni. Suunnitteluperiaatteena voisi olla enintään yhden vaihdon yhteydet Pietariin Suomen 10 suurimmasta taajamasta. Tässä mielessä lähtöpaikka voi olla vaikka Pori, tuo ruosteen raiskaama länsirannikon kaupunki.

Jos vaikka verrataan Tampere-Pietari välillä kahta skenaariota:

*A: Suora yhteys ja nykyiset neljä vuoroa:*
1 x päivittäinen suora yhteys Allegrolla = 4t 20min 
4 x nykyiseen tapaan Helsingin kautta = 5t 30min.

*B: Yhteysjuna Kouvolaan Tampereelta + Allegro*
5 x Yhteysjuna +  Allegro = 4t 40min.

----------


## jawahl

> Näkisin kyllä edelleenkin mielekkäämpänä kotimaan liikenteen esim. välillä Tampere-Kouvola kuten tämän ketjun alussa on mainittu. Tästä yhteydestä hyötyisivät kotimaassa matkustavat esim. Savon radan ja Kotkan radan suunnista.


Tällainen yhteys pitäisi olla ilman Tre-SPb-Allegroakin. Etelä-Suomen sisäinen poikittaisyhteys suurten maakuntakeskusten välillä on nyt surkea. Sitä vaivaa sama vika niin kuin Rixun pohjoispuolelta Venäjälle pääsyäkin: Lähes 100 km ylimääräinen lenkki Tikkurilan kautta ja siellä laukkujen raahaus + epävarma vaihto + pitkä odottelu Tikkurilan asemalla. Vaihtoehtona vielä huonompi kahden vaihdon ja taajamajunan yhdistelmä Rixu-Lahti -välillä. 

Hulluksi tämän VR:n "kaikki maan junaliikenne pitää kierrättää Tikkurilan kautta" -ajattelun tekee vielä se, että jatkuvasti valitetaan kuinka kireällä kapasiteetti on Riihimäen eteläpuolella. 

Poikittaisyhteys siis tarvitaan ja se olisi saatava joko Tampere-Imatra tai Seinäjoki-Imatra tai Pori-Imatra -välille. Silloin se tarjoaa lisävuoroja työ-, opiskelu- ym. liikenteeseen myös maakuntien sisällä (kuten Pori-Vammala, Vammala-Tre, Parkano-Tampere, Seinäjoki-Parkano, Tre-Hämeenlinna, Lahti-Kouvola, Lappeenranta-Joutseno-Imatra). Varsinaisena porkkanana toki olisi täysin synkronoidut vaihdot samalta laiturilta Venäjän juniin Lahdessa alle 5 minuutin odotuksella ja vaihtotakuulla.

T. Nimimerkki "kolme kertaa Tolstoin perävaloja Lahdessa vuoden aikana katsellut Moskovan työmatkaaja"

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mistä se tiedetään? Ainakaan tässä ketjussa ei ole esitetty tietoa asiasta (kuin Anteron heitto, jonka soveltumattomuuden jo totesinkin).


Mikä heitto? En ole huomannut sinun osoittaneen mitään soveltumattomaksi. Jos kaipaat faktaa, sen puuttumisesta on turha moittia minua tai muita ketjuun kirjottaneita. Ainoa, jota voi moittia faktan puutteesta on VR-Yhtymä Allegro-junien monopoliliikennöitsijänä Suomessa sekä osaltaan junien omistajana Karelian Trains Oy:n osakkeenomistuksen kautta. Mutta viesteistäsi voi ymmärtää, ettei mielestäsi siinä ole mitään moitittavaa, ettei VR-Yhtymästä esitetä faktaa vaan nimenomaan kaikenlaisia heittoja, jotka eivät selitä yhtään mitään ja joiden kumoamiseen ei tarvita edes alan ammattitaitoa tai kokemusta.




> Eiköhän ole selvää jo aiemmistakin tapauksista, että VR ei vaan halua kertoa oikeita syitä julkisuuteen, vaikka sillä onkin ihan pätevät perusteet itsellänsä. Silloin VR:n vastustajat eivät saa edes tietää VR:n toimintalogiikkaa.


Kirjoitat VR:n vastustajista. Tarkoitatko, että VR:n vastustajia ovat ne, jotka vaativat yhtiöstä asiallisia vastauksia eikä hölynpölyä tyyliin selittelyä siitä, että yhteiskuntasuhdejohtajaa naurattaa? Minua huolettaa se, että johtaja ei itse ymmärrä ihmetellä, miksi toimittaja väittää Allegron aikatauluksi 4,5 tuntia, vaan ryhtyy toimittajan huolimattomuuden vuoksi mollaamaan kolmatta henkilöä.

Minusta on varsin perusteltua kyseenalaistaa VR-Yhtymästä tulevia selityksiä, koska viime vuosina on usean kerran nähty, että yhtiöstä selitetään puuta heinää. Sellaista oli koko Kemijärven yöjunajupakka ja viimeksi selitykset Helsingin ratapihan kapasiteetista ja siitä, mikä siellä sen kapasiteetin ongelma on. Jos ei haluta kertoa jotain, miksi ei sanota, että tätä ei haluta kertoa vaan keksitään selityksiä toistensa perään. Oikeat yhtiöt ilmoittavat usein, etteivät ne kommentoi tai julkaise tietojaan sen sijaan, että tiedottaisivat asiattomuuksia.

Tiedon pihtaamisessa ja asiattomissa selityksissä on mielestäni paljonkin moitittavaa. Jos VR-Yhtymä Oy olisi avoimessa kilpailussa toimiva yksityisten sijoittajien omistama yritys, se saisi tietenkin käyttää osakkeenomistajien ja lainoittajiensa rahat miten päättömästi hyvänsä. Mutta VR-Yhtymä ei ole todellinen osakeyhtiö vaan valtion virasto, joka on muutettu osakeyhtiömuotoon. Kun se ei pelaa omilla rahoillaan vaan meidän kansalaisten rahoilla, siltä saa vaatia vastauksia toiminnasta, joka on sekä liiketalouden että viranomaisvastuulla olevien julkisten palveluiden tuottamisen näkökulmasta perusteetonta tai peräti typerää. 30 miljoonaa on aika iso raha seisomaan jouten Ilmalan varikolla.

Sen totean vielä itse asiasta, että Allegro-liikenteen aloittaminen on jo osoittanut sen, miten suuri merkitys on sillä lisäajalla, jonka vaihdollisuus Helsingin Allegro-juniin Tampereelta aiheuttaa. Koko Allegro-liikenteen menestys perustuu siihen, että ajetaan sen verran Sibeliusta nopeammin, että Pietarissa ja Helsingissä ehtii oikeasti käydä päivän aikana. Jos vaihdoton Tampereen yhteys on noin 40 min. pidempi kuin yhteys Helsingistä, perilläoloaika lyhenee noin 1,5 tuntia. Mutta jos se on 2 tuntia pidempi kuten nyt, perilläoloaika lyhenee 4 tuntia, joka on aivan eri asia kuin 1,5 tuntia. Se on niin paljon eri asia, että Allegro on saanut nykyisen suosionsa. Vaikka Sibeliuksen ajoaika oli 5 h 9 min eli 20 minuuttua vähemmän kuin TamperePietari nyt.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> En ole huomannut sinun osoittaneen mitään soveltumattomaksi.


Olet siis sitä mieltä, että lisäkapasiteettia tarvittaisiin vasta kun täyttöaste on 100%? Tuollaisella periaatteella maailman joukkoliikenteestä voisi lakkauttaa suurimman osan, hyvin harva linja kun pääsee edes 50% täyttöasteeseen vuositasolla.




> Jos kaipaat faktaa, sen puuttumisesta on turha moittia minua tai muita ketjuun kirjottaneita.


Sitten on aika turha kirjoitella arvauksia, jos niiden tueksi ei ole faktaa.




> Kirjoitat VR:n vastustajista. Tarkoitatko, että VR:n vastustajia ovat ne, jotka vaativat yhtiöstä asiallisia vastauksia eikä hölynpölyä tyyliin selittelyä siitä, että yhteiskuntasuhdejohtajaa naurattaa?


Voi nekin laskea VR:n vastustajiksi.




> Jos VR-Yhtymä Oy olisi avoimessa kilpailussa toimiva yksityisten sijoittajien omistama yritys, se saisi tietenkin käyttää osakkeenomistajien ja lainoittajiensa rahat miten päättömästi hyvänsä. Mutta VR-Yhtymä ei ole todellinen osakeyhtiö vaan valtion virasto, joka on muutettu osakeyhtiömuotoon.


Koska VR on osakeyhtiö, se saa toimia (lakien puitteissa) aivan niin päättömästi kuin yhtiön hallitus sallii. Ei sillä ole tässä yhteydessä merkitystä, ketä osakkeenomistajat ovat. Jos osakkeenomistajat eivät ole tyytyväisiä yhtiön toimintaan, niin yhtiön hallituksen tehtävänä on ryhtyä toimiin tilanteen korjaamiseksi. Jos hallitus ei sitä tee, voivat osakkeenomistajat vaihtaa hallituksen.

----------


## jawahl

> Olet siis sitä mieltä, että lisäkapasiteettia tarvittaisiin vasta kun täyttöaste on 100%? Tuollaisella periaatteella maailman joukkoliikenteestä voisi lakkauttaa suurimman osan, hyvin harva linja kun pääsee edes 50% täyttöasteeseen vuositasolla.


Oletko sinä puolestasi sitä mieltä, että lisäkapasiteettia tarvitaan kun vuositason käyttöaste on 25% tai 50%? 
Tätähän VR:n tavoitteen mukaan käyttöasteet tänä vuonna ja viiden vuoden päästä ovat, jos kaikki menee suunnitellusti. VR on siis ilmoittanut tavoitteeksi nämä luvut: 2011/250.000 matkustajaa vuodessa ja 2015-2016/500.000 matkustajaa vuodessa. Kahden Allegron kapasiteetti on 8:lla päivittäisellä lähdöllä noin 1.000.000 matkustajaa vuodessa (350 paikkaa x 8 vuoroa x noin 363 päivää).

Ilmeisesti tuo 250.000 matkustajaa tulee täyttymään tänä vuonna. Jos määriä halutaan heti ensi vuonna nostaa nopeammin kuin tavoitteeksi on kerrottu, niin miksi ihmeessä tätä ei voi VR avoimesti kertoa? Kyllä elinkeinoelämä, turistit ja vientiteollisuus akselilla Pietari-Vainikkala-Riihimäki-Länsi-Suomi asian ymmärtää, jos näin on. Mutta sitä on vaikea ymmärtää, että kerrotaan tavoitteeksi vasta viiden vuoden päästä 50% *kahden* Allegron kapasiteetista, vaikka Allegroja on jo olemassa *neljä* kappaletta ja samalla kerrotaan, että koko maan kannalta erittäin tärkeää yhteyttä ei voi edes harkita Länsi-Suomeen kolmannella Allegrolla.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Hulluksi tämän VR:n "kaikki maan junaliikenne pitää kierrättää Tikkurilan kautta" -ajattelun tekee vielä se, että jatkuvasti valitetaan kuinka kireällä kapasiteetti on Riihimäen eteläpuolella.


Vaikka suora poikittaisliikenne sinänsä onkin kannatettavaa, ei nykyinen systeemi sen hoitamiseen aiheuta käytännössä yhtään ruuhkaa sinne Tikkurilaan. Junamäärän määrää Helsinkin ja muun Suomen kaupunkien välinen tarve ja pyrkimys riittävään tarjontaan; vaihtomatkustajat voidaan hoitaa lisävaunuilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olet siis sitä mieltä, että lisäkapasiteettia tarvittaisiin vasta kun täyttöaste on 100%? Tuollaisella periaatteella maailman joukkoliikenteestä voisi lakkauttaa suurimman osan, hyvin harva linja kun pääsee edes 50% täyttöasteeseen vuositasolla.


Olkinukke! En minä ole tuollaista väittänyt, vaan sinä panet sanoja suuhuni. Jawahl selvitti äskeisessä viestissään aika tyhjentävästi VR-Yhtymän omat tavoitteet matkustajamäärille sekä olemassa olevan kapasiteetin suhteen niihin. VR-Yhtymän omien kasvuodotusten puitteissa on hyvin aikaa hankkia lisää junia, jos on tarvis. Raideliikennekaluston toimitusaika on noin 2 vuotta, ja jos tilataan täsmälleen samanlaista kalustoa kuin pari vuotta aiemmin, ei tarvita ihmeellisiä suunnittelukuluja ja -aikatauluja. Siksi toiseksi jos nyt ostettujen neljän Allegron kauppa on tehty kuten hyvin asiansa hoitava ostaja tekee, hankinta sisältää valmiiksi option lisäjunista. Eli Alstomilla on hyvä valmius toimittaa Allegroja lisää jos tarvitaan.




> Sitten on aika turha kirjoitella arvauksia, jos niiden tueksi ei ole faktaa.


Varsinaista saippuaa! Onko tarkoituksesi sanoa jotain? Miten meistä kukaan voi kirjoittaa mielestäsi faktaa, jos ainoa sinulle kelpaava fakta on se mitä VR-Yhtymä ei kerro. Tässä ketjussa on moni kirjoittanut aivan selvää faktaa jonka perusteella on syytä ihmetellä, miksi yhtä Allegro-junaa ei voitaisi asettaa TamperePietari -reitille. Eikö ole faktaa, että Allegroja on neljä? Eikö ole faktaa, että nykyisten aikataulujen liikenne on hoidettavissa kahdella rungolla? Eikö ole faktaa, että yksi Allegro on maksanut 30 M, ja se on paljon rahaa? Eikö ole faktaa, että neljän Allegron rahoituskulut maksetaan, ajetaan yhdellä Tampereelta tai ei? Yhtä hyvin faktaa ovat ne arviot, jotka puoltavat sitä, että kolmatta Allegroa ei käytetä. Ihan oikeasti, junaliikenteestä on tietoa ja ymmärrystä yllin kyllin muillakin kuin VR-Yhtymän johtajilla.




> Voi nekin laskea VR:n vastustajiksi.


No on sinulla omituiset kriteerit. En asettele sanoja toisten suuhun, mutta omasta puolestani voin sanoa, että toivon VR-Yhtymän ja suomalaisen junaliikenteen menestyvän mahdollisimman hyvin. Mutta monopoliin ankkuroituminen ja salailu eivät osoita liiketoiminnan osaamista. Huoleni onkin, että yhtymässä tehdään jatkuvasti päätöksiä, jotka eivät sen menestystä edistä. Ja tämänkin ketjun kirjoitusten perusteella muutama muu on samaa mieltä. 




> Koska VR on osakeyhtiö, se saa toimia (lakien puitteissa) aivan niin päättömästi kuin yhtiön hallitus sallii. Ei sillä ole tässä yhteydessä merkitystä, ketä osakkeenomistajat ovat. Jos osakkeenomistajat eivät ole tyytyväisiä yhtiön toimintaan, niin yhtiön hallituksen tehtävänä on ryhtyä toimiin tilanteen korjaamiseksi. Jos hallitus ei sitä tee, voivat osakkeenomistajat vaihtaa hallituksen.


Kyllä sillä on merkitystä, ketkä ovat osakkeenomistajat. Kun yhtymä on käytännössä budjettirahotteinen eli sen toiminta perustuu valtion rahoitukseen, sillä ei ole samoja oikeuksia kuin tulorahoituksella toimivalla osakeyhtiöllä. Julkisen rahoituksen tulee perustua julkisiin ja avoimiin perusteluihin siitä, miksi rahoitusta pitäisi antaa. VR-Yhtymän toiminta voidaan jakaa tulorahoitteiseen ja julkisesti rahoitettuun toimintaan, jos halutaan pitää tulorahoitteinen liiketoiminta ja budjettirahotteinen viranomaistoiminta erillään. Jos näin ei tehdä, sitten tulee koko toiminnan olla avointa.

Minäkin olen osakkeenomistaja, koska olen Suomen kansalainen ja Suomen valtio omistaa kaikki osakkeet. Vaan eipä näytä siltä, että meno VR-Yhtymässä vaihtuu, vaikka osakkeenomistajien mieli vaihtuu eduskunnassa ja maan hallituksessa. Samat henkilöt vetävät VR-Yhtymässä samaa linjaa. Liikennettä supistetaan, kalustoa romutetaan, omistajalta vaaditaan lisää budjettirahoitusta, eikä kyetä hoitamaan edes sitä, mikä luvataan.

Tällainen on mahdollista vain sellaisilla asenteilla, joita näytät edustavan: VR-Yhtymän kritiikki ei ole faktaa, yhtymän ei tarvitse kertoa ja perustella toimintaansa mitenkään. Mutta jos se jotain kertoo, se on yhtä totta kuin Jumalan sana, eikä sitä sovi epäillä. Suomessa on mielipiteen vapaus, joten saat sinäkin olla VR-uskovainen. Minä en kyllä ymmärrä, miksi.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Oletko sinä puolestasi sitä mieltä, että lisäkapasiteettia tarvitaan kun vuositason käyttöaste on 25% tai 50%?


Vuositason käyttöaste ei todennäköisesti ole relevantti mittari. Finnairin käyttöaste taitaa olla nyt 65 %, joten sen pitäisi varmaakin heti karsia tarjontaa? Tämä siitä huolimatta, että Finnair tasoittaa kysyntää hinnoittelulla selvästi enemmän kuin VR.

Junien kuormittuminen ei ole tasaista vuositasolla, kuukausitasolla, viikkotasolla eikä päivätasolla. Kuten Anterokin jo ystävällisesti huomautti, Allegrolla voi tehdä päivämatkan kumpaan tahansa suuntaan. Allegro myös kilpailee nopeudella lentokoneiden kanssa. Mitkähän mahtavat olla niitä vuoroja, joihin liikematkustajat keskittyvät? Saattaako näille vuoroille olla selvästi suurempi kysyntä kuin muille vuoroille?

VR:n ilmoittamat tavoitteetkin on todennäköisesti arvioitu varovaisesti. Jos ne olisi arvioitu optimistisesti, eräiden tälle foorumille kirjoittavien riemulla ei olisi rajaa, jos tavoitteisiin ei päästäisi. VR:llä ei ole tarvetta optimistisiin tavoitteisiin, koska osakkeen arvoa ei tarvitse nostaa.

Allegro on edelleen käyttöönottovaiheessa oleva juna. Junien käyttöönottoprosessi on pitkä. Kaluston kokonaismäärä on myös pieni, mistä seuraa omat haasteensa. Liikematkustajista kilpaileva uusi yhteys halutaan todennäköisesti hoitaa varman päälle. Esimerkiksi kolaritapauksessa tulee hankaluuksia, jos yksi yksikkö on pitkään poissa käytöstä. Yksiköiden korkean hinnan takia en kuitenkaan usko, että niitä aiotaan jatkossa varata kolarireserviin. Junien hankinnassakin on tiettyjä erikoisuuksia, kuten ainakin Antero tietää. Junat ovat pieniä sarjoja, joten niitä on yleensä mielekästä hankkia muutaman vuoden tarpeiksi kerralla. Yksitellen tilaaminen tulee hyvin kalliiksi.

Käyttöönottovaiheen jälkeen yksi Allergo voisi hyvinkin liietä myös Tampereen liikenteeseen. Jos kuitenkin muutaman vuoden (sanotaan 5) tähtäimellä koko kalusto on tulossa käyttöön, on harkittava tarkkaan saadaanko palvelu kestävälle pohjalle. Siitä vasta riemu repeää, jos liikenne ensin aloitetaan ja sitten lopetetaan. Poikittainen kotimaan junaliikenne vaihtoyhteyksin tuntuisi jotenkin luontevammalta tavalta aloittaa. Esimerkiksi Sveitsin maineikas junaliikenne perustuu pitkälti hyvin suunniteltuihin vaihdollisiin yhteyksiin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Oletko sinä puolestasi sitä mieltä, että lisäkapasiteettia tarvitaan kun vuositason käyttöaste on 25% tai 50%?


Olen sitä mieltä, että se on mahdollista. En tiedä tarkkoja kuormituksia lähdöittäin, joten näillä lähtötiedoilla en pysty muodostamaan asiasta mielipidettä.




> En minä ole tuollaista väittänyt, vaan sinä panet sanoja suuhuni.


Kerro sitten minulle ja muille lukijoille: missä vaiheessa Helsinki - Pietarin välin junaliikennettä täytyy lisätä?




> VR-Yhtymän omien kasvuodotusten puitteissa on hyvin aikaa hankkia lisää junia, jos on tarvis.


Minä en ainakaan tiedä, missä vaiheessa Pietarin ja Helsingin välistä junaliikennettä on suunniteltu lisättäväksi ja miten paljon halvempi on ollut tilata neljä junaa kerralla verrattuna esim. siihen, että olisi tilattu aluksi kolme junaa ja laitettu kauppaan optio tilata kahden vuoden päästä neljäs juna. Jos sinulla on noihin liittyvää tietoa, niin kerro toki meille muillekin, niin voimme itse muodostaa käsityksen asiasta.




> Miten meistä kukaan voi kirjoittaa mielestäsi faktaa, jos ainoa sinulle kelpaava fakta on se mitä VR-Yhtymä ei kerro.


Ei voikaan, sehän on VR:n tarkoituskin. Mutta silloin jos faktaa ei ole tiedossa, ei voi kirjoittaa perusteltua kritiikkiä.




> Kyllä sillä on merkitystä, ketkä ovat osakkeenomistajat.


Minkä lainkohdan mukaan?

----------


## PNu

> Mutta sitä on vaikea ymmärtää, että kerrotaan tavoitteeksi vasta viiden vuoden päästä 50% *kahden* Allegron kapasiteetista, vaikka Allegroja on jo olemassa *neljä* kappaletta ja samalla kerrotaan, että koko maan kannalta erittäin tärkeää yhteyttä ei voi edes harkita Länsi-Suomeen kolmannella Allegrolla.


Jos liikenne halutaan saada sujumaan luotettavasti niin pienin mahdollinen varakaluston määrä lienee kaksi junayksikköä. Toinen niistä tarvitaan suurempia huoltoja varten, jotka eivät onnistu normaalien kääntöaikojen puitteissa. Toinen taas ennalta suunnittelemattomia tilanteita varten. Jälkimmäisiä voivat olla esim. kulunvalvonnan rikkoutuminen tai hirven allejäänti, joka useinkin näyttää vievän nykyajan muovijunat remonttiin. Suunnitelmalliset huollot voitanee järjestää matalan kysynnän aikaan, joten kolmella junalla liikennöinti lienee ruuhkapäivien osalta mahdollinen mutta tuskin jokapäiväisesti harjoitettuna.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Minuakin tässä keskustelussa on kaiken kaikkiaan kummastuttanut into, jolla halutaan nimenomaan suoria Tampere - Pietari - yhteyksiä. Yhteyksiä ei kuitenkaan saada kuin ehkä yksi junapari päivässä.

Paljon laajemmin palveleva konsepti olisi lisätä junayhteyksiä Helsinki - Pietari - välillä, tavoitteena ennen pitkää päästä esimerkiksi 1 h vuoroväliin. Tähän sitten synkronoidut vaihdot mm. Tampereen ja Turun junista. Saatava palvelun määrä on moninkertainen. 

Tampere - Riihimäki - Lahti - Kouvola - suunnan poikittaisjuna on eri asia. Tällaista junaa ei kovin tarkoituksenmukaisesti voida hoitaa Allegro - kalustolla. 

Tuntuu myös siltä, että unohdetaan kansainvälisen liikenteen erityiskysymykset. Allegro ei noin vain hoida samalla myös maan sisäisiä yhteyksiä. Jos se on edelleen vain kansainväliseen liikenteeseen varattu juna, se syö kapasiteettia muilta, tärkeämmiltä, Suomen sisäisen liikenteen yhteyksiltä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Vuositason käyttöaste ei todennäköisesti ole relevantti mittari. Finnairin käyttöaste taitaa olla nyt 65 %, joten sen pitäisi varmaakin heti karsia tarjontaa? Tämä siitä huolimatta, että Finnair tasoittaa kysyntää hinnoittelulla selvästi enemmän kuin VR.


Samaa mieltä. Ja kuten jo aiemmin totesin, liiketoimintaa laajentaessa menee erittäin pieleen, jos tähdätään käyttöasteen optimointiin. Se tulee kuvioihin vasta, kun kysynnän kasvu näyttää jotain saturaatiota. Ainakin VR:n tapauksessa, jossa on varaa ajaa vähän pienemmillä katteilla tällaisia strategisia kasvukohtia. Jollakin Ryanairilla taas koko liiketoiminta lähtee käyttöasteen optimoinnista. Mutta jos "Ryantrain" hoitaisi Suomen junaliikennettä, se todennäköisesti ajaisi vain Helsingin ja Oulun väliä neljä junaa päivässä, ja ainoa välipysähdys olisi Tampere.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kerro sitten minulle ja muille lukijoille: missä vaiheessa Helsinki - Pietarin välin junaliikennettä täytyy lisätä?


Sitten kun tarjottu kapasiteetti ei enää riitä.




> Minä en ainakaan tiedä, missä vaiheessa Pietarin ja Helsingin välistä junaliikennettä on suunniteltu lisättäväksi ja miten paljon halvempi on ollut tilata neljä junaa kerralla verrattuna esim. siihen, että olisi tilattu aluksi kolme junaa ja laitettu kauppaan optio tilata kahden vuoden päästä neljäs juna. Jos sinulla on noihin liittyvää tietoa, niin kerro toki meille muillekin, niin voimme itse muodostaa käsityksen asiasta.


Taisin jo aiemmin kirjoittaa, että on mahdollista, että 3 Allegroa olisi maksanut 110 M ja neljä 120 M, joten Karelian Trains on laskenut 10 M lisäpanostuksen tarkoituksenmukaiseksi. Sitä en ymmärrä, miksi ei voi kertoa, jos tilanne on ollut esimerkiksi tämä. Tai ylipäätänsä kertoa, miksi on neljä junaa kun tarvitaan vain kaksi.




> Ei voikaan, sehän on VR:n tarkoituskin. Mutta silloin jos faktaa ei ole tiedossa, ei voi kirjoittaa perusteltua kritiikkiä.


Voihan, koska faktaa on olemassa muistakin lähteistä kuin VR-Yhtymän tiedotteista. Ja sanonpa ilkeästi, että enemmän faktaa löytyy muista lähteistä kuin VR-Yhtymän tiedotuksesta.

Sanon vielä, että minun mielestäni ja yleisten liiketoiminnan periaatteiden mukaan yritykselle ei ole eduksi pihdata tietoa ja selitellä asioita, erityisesti siten, että selitykset on kumottavissa oitis. Hyvin hoidetun ja menestyvän yrityksen ei tarvitse salailla asioitaan. Jos se osaa asiat muita paremmin, ei ole merkitystä sillä, kertooko se muille, mitä se aikoo tehdä. Se voittaa kilpailijansa joka tapauksessa, koska se osaa tehdä asiansa paremmin kuin jäljessä tulevat kilpailijansa, jotka alkavat opetella jotain kuultuaan, mitä menestyjä jo tekee.




> Minkä lainkohdan mukaan?


Niiden lakien mukaan, joilla säädellään julkista rahankäyttöä.




> Jos liikenne halutaan saada sujumaan luotettavasti niin pienin mahdollinen varakaluston määrä lienee kaksi junayksikköä. Toinen niistä tarvitaan suurempia huoltoja varten, jotka eivät onnistu normaalien kääntöaikojen puitteissa. Toinen taas ennalta suunnittelemattomia tilanteita varten.


Periaatteessa näin. Mutta suunnittelemattomat kaluston käyttöestot ovat kovin harvinaisia, joten yleensä ei ole taloudellisesti järkevää varautua niihin näin kalliilla tavalla. Esimerkiksi vakuutus, joka kattaa korvaavan palvelun, on luultavasti edullisempi. Liiketoiminnan imagohaitta on tietenkin myös jonkin arvoinen, mutta sekin on laskettavissa. Lisäksi asiakkaat ovat myös sillä tavoin järkeviä, että he ymmärtävät onnettomuuden ja epäluotettavuuden eron. Onnettomuuden haitta annetaan anteeksi, epäluotettavuus ei. Mutta eipä ole kerrottu, että neljä Allegroa on ostettu kolarien varalle.




> Minuakin tässä keskustelussa on kaiken kaikkiaan kummastuttanut into, jolla halutaan nimenomaan suoria Tampere - Pietari - yhteyksiä. Yhteyksiä ei kuitenkaan saada kuin ehkä yksi junapari päivässä.
> 
> Paljon laajemmin palveleva konsepti olisi lisätä junayhteyksiä Helsinki - Pietari - välillä, tavoitteena ennen pitkää päästä esimerkiksi 1 h vuoroväliin. Tähän sitten synkronoidut vaihdot mm. Tampereen ja Turun junista. Saatava palvelun määrä on moninkertainen.


Aiemmassa viestissäni selvitin matka-aikoja. Yksi junapari TamperePietariTampere siten, että lähtö on aamulla ja paluu illalla, on nimenomaan avaintuote. Se mahdollistaa päivän aikana Pietarissa käynnin. Ja vain tälle yhteydelle on tärkeätä 4 tunnin matka-aika. Ne, jotka yöpyvät Pietarissa, tulevat toimeen vaihdollisella ja 1,5 tuntia pidemmällä matka-ajalla.

Samasta syystä en usko, että tunnin välein toimiva HkiSPb -yhteys on tärkeä tavoite. Hyödyllisempää on lisätä tarjontaa aamuun ja iltaan, jotta päivän kestävää matkaa tarjotaan riittävästi. Tämähän on lentojen etu, illaksi kotiin.




> Mutta jos "Ryantrain" hoitaisi Suomen junaliikennettä, se todennäköisesti ajaisi vain Helsingin ja Oulun väliä neljä junaa päivässä, ja ainoa välipysähdys olisi Tampere.


Monopolilla on aivan sama tavoite. Ero on vain siinä, että RyanTrain on kilpailuilla markkinoilla ja se kilpailee hinnalla. Monopoli maksimoi hinnan, koska sillä ei ole kilpailua.

Mutta kuvitellaanpa tilanne, jossa VR-Yhtymän monopoli olisi lakkautettu ja RyanTrain olisi tarjoamassa HkiTpeOl -liikennettä. Kympillä Tampereelle ja 25 eurolla Ouluun. Olisiko se väärin? Olisiko RyanTrainin vika, ettei VR-Yhtymä kykene tarjoamaan yhteyttä yhtä halvalla? En ole huomannut asiakkaitten vaativan, että halpalentoyhtiöiden pitäisi lopettaa toimintansa, jotta lentolippuja ei myytäisi niin halvalla kuin halpayhtiöt myyvät. Silti koko ajan on mahdollisuus ostaa 10-kertaisella hinnalla businesluokan lentolippu niillä, joilla joku muu maksaa lennon. Kaikki muut lienevät tyytyväisiä paitsi ne lentoyhtiöt, jotka eivät pärjää kilpailussa.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Mutta suunnittelemattomat kaluston käyttöestot ovat kovin harvinaisia, joten yleensä ei ole taloudellisesti järkevää varautua niihin näin kalliilla tavalla.
> 
> Onnettomuuden haitta annetaan anteeksi, epäluotettavuus ei. Mutta eipä ole kerrottu, että neljä Allegroa on ostettu kolarien varalle.


Suunnittelemattomista tapauksista paljon onnettomuuksia yleisempiä ovat tekniset viat tai niin suuret myöhästymiset, että kalustokierrot pettävät. Näitä sattuu luotettavallekin junatyypille taatusti useita kertoja vuodessa. 




> Esimerkiksi vakuutus, joka kattaa korvaavan palvelun, on luultavasti edullisempi. Liiketoiminnan imagohaitta on tietenkin myös jonkin arvoinen, mutta sekin on laskettavissa.


Tässä tapauksessa korvaava palvelu voidaan matka-aikojen puolesta järjestää vain lentäen. Kun nopean junan idea on kilpailla nimenomaan lentokoneen kanssa niin kyllähän uskottavuus katoaisi moisessa korvaavassa palvelussa täysin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Sitten kun tarjottu kapasiteetti ei enää riitä.


Millä aikavälillä tarjotun kapasiteetin riittämättömyys ratkaisee? Jotkut lähdöthän ovat jo nyt loppuunmyytyjä.




> Sitä en ymmärrä, miksi ei voi kertoa, jos tilanne on ollut esimerkiksi tämä. Tai ylipäätänsä kertoa, miksi on neljä junaa kun tarvitaan vain kaksi.


Syytä ei tarvitse ymmärtää, mutta lienee perusteltua olettaa historian perusteella, että vaikka tilanne olisikin tuo, niin VR ei sitä kertoisi.




> Voihan, koska faktaa on olemassa muistakin lähteistä kuin VR-Yhtymän tiedotteista. Ja sanonpa ilkeästi, että enemmän faktaa löytyy muista lähteistä kuin VR-Yhtymän tiedotuksesta.


Kaikkea tarvittavaa faktaa ei ole saatavissa julkisista lähteistä. Eikä VR tietenkään tiedota niistä, kun ne faktat ovat VR:n liikesalaisuuksia.




> Niiden lakien mukaan, joilla säädellään julkista rahankäyttöä.


Kerro toki tarkemmin, mitä julkista rahaa VR käyttää ja mitkä lainkohdat säätelevät sitä rahankäyttöä. VR on osakeyhtiö eivätkä osakeyhtiöt käytä julkista rahaa, vaan viranomaiset. Viranomaiset ostavat VR:ltä palveluja, mutta se ei tee VR:stä julkisen rahan käyttäjää vaan julkisen rahan saajan. Yhtä lailla viranomaiset ostavat palveluja lukemattomalta määrältä eri yrityksiä eikä näillä yrityksillä ole sen kummempia velvoitteita kuin muillakaan osakeyhtiöillä.

----------


## hmikko

> Sanon vielä, että minun mielestäni ja yleisten liiketoiminnan periaatteiden mukaan yritykselle ei ole eduksi pihdata tietoa ja selitellä asioita, erityisesti siten, että selitykset on kumottavissa oitis. Hyvin hoidetun ja menestyvän yrityksen ei tarvitse salailla asioitaan.


Niinpä, ja erityisesti valtion omistaman monopolin ei pitäisi tarvita salailua. Jossain tiukassa kilpailutilanteessa voisin kuvitella, että tiedon salaamisesta tai ainakin julkistamisen ajoittamisesta olisi yksityiselle firmalle kilpailun kannalta etua.

----------


## PNu

> Niinpä, ja erityisesti valtion omistaman monopolin ei pitäisi tarvita salailua.


Jos VR kertoisi, miksi se laskee neljä runkoa tarvittavan niin sittenhän sen täytyisi paljastaa, kuinka Pietarin liikenne on suunniteltu pidemmän päälle hoidettavan. Ei kai niin tyhmää yhtiötä voi ollakaan, joka näyttäisi arvokkaimmat korttinsa kilpailijoille etukäteen? Pietarin liikenteestä vain osa tapahtuu rautateitse, joten VR:llä ei ole siinä monopolia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Suunnittelemattomista tapauksista paljon onnettomuuksia yleisempiä ovat tekniset viat ...


Ei. Junalla on hankittaessa määritelty luotettavuus, joka on takuuarvo. Sen mukaan toimitaan. Toisin sanoen, junalla on kolmenlaisia käyttökatkoksia: ennakoitu huoltotoiminta, luotettavuuden seurauksena syntyvien vikojen korjaaminen ja ennakoimattomat käyttökatkokset, jotka aiheutuvat junasta riippumattomasta syystä.

Ennakoivan huollon katkot ovat suunniteltuja ja ne tapahtuvat huolto-ohjelman mukaisesti, eivätkä ne vaikuta palvelun tuotantoon. Luotettavuuteen varaudutaan tavalla tai toisella, kuten varakalustolla, alentuneella palvelutasolla tai hyväksymällä palvelukatkokset. Ulkopuolisiin ongelmiin ei voi varautua, koska ne eivät ole junan haltijan hallinnassa. Tietenkin varakalusto tai alentunut palvelu toimivat apuna näissäkin.

Ennakoimattomiin teknisiin vikoihin eli luotettavuuteen suhtaudutaan nykyään erittäin vakavasti, koska on ymmärretty, että luotettavuus on keskeinen tekijä sekä kaluston käyttötaloudelle että kaluston käyttäjän liiketoiminnalle. Lisäksi luotettavuuteen paneudutaan siten, että ensisijaisesti vaaditaan sellaista luotettavuutta, joka takaa, ettei jäädä linjalle tai että liikenteeseen lähtö on mahdollista, vaikka junassa olisi jokin vika. Eli käytännössä, jokin matkustamon valaisin saa rikkoutua useammin kuin esim. pyöränlaakeri. Ja luotettavuutta parannetaan ratkaisevasti oikein suunnitellulla ennakoivan huollon ohjelmalla. Esimerkiksi siten, että pyöränlaakerit huolletaan ja vaihdetaan aina tiheämmin kuin on laakereiden vikaantumisväli tai elinikä.




> Tässä tapauksessa korvaava palvelu voidaan matka-aikojen puolesta järjestää vain lentäen. Kun nopean junan idea on kilpailla nimenomaan lentokoneen kanssa niin kyllähän uskottavuus katoaisi moisessa korvaavassa palvelussa täysin.


Totta, lento on käytännössä ainoa ajallisesti kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto. Mutta eihän ole mitään uutta, että junaliikenteen häiriöitä paikkaillaan muilla liikennevälineillä. VR-Yhtymä käyttää jatkuvasti takseja ja busseja, eikä sillä seiso joka liikennepaikalla varajunia eikä rataosille ole rinnakkaisia vararatoja. Miksi nyt Allegro-liikenteen kanssa pitäisi olla näin?

Lisäksi, Allegrokin voidaan korvata muulla kalustolla, tosin alentuneella palvelutasolla. Jos oletetaan, että esim. onnettomuuden vuoksi ei ole käytössä riittävästi Allegroja, Suomen puolella voidaan ajaa Pendolinolla samalla aikataululla Vainikkalaan. Jos pelistä on pois yksi Allegro, Penodsta voidaan vaihtaa Allegroon, joka ajaa Vainikkala-Pietari. Tämä käy ongelmitta, koska Allegrot kohtaavat Vainikkalassa joka tapauksessa.




> Millä aikavälillä tarjotun kapasiteetin riittämättömyys ratkaisee? Jotkut lähdöthän ovat jo nyt loppuunmyytyjä.


VR-Yhtymä ei ole pitänyt tarpeellisena korjata tarjontaa ajamalla kahden rungon junia. Jos olisi, tätä keskustelua ei tarvitsisi käydäkään.




> Syytä ei tarvitse ymmärtää, mutta lienee perusteltua olettaa historian perusteella, että vaikka tilanne olisikin tuo, niin VR ei sitä kertoisi.


Minä pidän tätä huonona yrityskulttuurina enkä halua, että omistamaani yritystä hoidetaan huonosti.




> Kaikkea tarvittavaa faktaa ei ole saatavissa julkisista lähteistä.


Mutta on riittävästi.




> Kerro toki tarkemmin, mitä julkista rahaa VR käyttää ja mitkä lainkohdat säätelevät sitä rahankäyttöä. VR on osakeyhtiö eivätkä osakeyhtiöt käytä julkista rahaa, vaan viranomaiset. Viranomaiset ostavat VR:ltä palveluja, mutta se ei tee VR:stä julkisen rahan käyttäjää vaan julkisen rahan saajan. Yhtä lailla viranomaiset ostavat palveluja lukemattomalta määrältä eri yrityksiä eikä näillä yrityksillä ole sen kummempia velvoitteita kuin muillakaan osakeyhtiöillä.


Olipa melkoinen byrokraattinen vuodatus. Kuten aivan hyvin itse tiedät, VR-Yhtymä käyttää budjettivaroja, joita se saa junavuoroista, jotka se on ilmoittanut olevansa muuten ajamatta. VR-Yhtymä käyttää eduskunnalta saamansa rahat omiin kuluihinsa, samalla tavalla kuin se käyttää lipunmyynnistä saamansa rahat. Vai päättävätkö lippujen ostajat jollain tavalla siitä, miten heidän lipuista maksamansa rahat käytetään?

Kyllä, viranomaiset ostavat palveluita. Mutta esim. bussiliikennepalveluiden ostossa HSL voi kilpailuttaa bussifirmat, eikä siten ole epäilystä, että palveluista maksetaan ylihintaa. Junaliikennettä ei voi kilpailuttaa, ja HSL on hankkinut omia junia, jotta edes osa palvelusta voidaan kilpailuttaa ja siten vähentää monopolihinnoittelun vahinkoa veronmaksajille.

Palveluiden hankinnasta on erittäin tiukat säännöt ja lainsäädäntö. Voit aloittaa perehtymällä hankintalakiin, jos kaipaat julkisten rahojen käyttöä säätelevää lainsäädäntöä. Bussifirmat eivät erillisvelvoitteita tarvitse, koska ne toimivat avoimilla ja kilpailuilla markkinoilla. VR-Yhtymä tarvitsee erillisvelvoitteita, koska se on monopolissa, ja siihen on siksi sovellettava esimerkiksi lakia kilpailun rajoituksista.




> Pietarin liikenteestä vain osa tapahtuu rautateitse, joten VR:llä ei ole siinä monopolia.


Tämä on VR-Yhtymän selittelyn toistamista. Voihan sitä vaikka väittää, että pääseehän Pietariin kävellenkin, joten lentoyhtiöt ovat vakavassa hintakilpailutilanteessa kävelyn kanssa, kun kävelemisestä ei tarvitse maksaa. VR:n monopoliasema on vahvistettu useassa viranomais- ja tuomioistuinpäätöksessä ja siksi, että sillä on monopoliasema rautatieliikenteessä.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> VR-Yhtymä ei ole pitänyt tarpeellisena korjata tarjontaa ajamalla kahden rungon junia.


Mutta millä kysynnän asteella VR korjaa tarjontaa? Jos et pysty kertomaan sitä, ovat väitteesi kahden rungon riittävyydestä aivan tuulesta temmattuja.




> Minä pidän tätä huonona yrityskulttuurina enkä halua, että omistamaani yritystä hoidetaan huonosti.


Huono yrityskulttuuri on täysin laillista.




> Mutta on riittävästi.


Ei selvästikään ole riittävästi, kun ei tässä ketjussa ole pystytty edes esittämään, milloin Allegro-liikennettä on suunniteltu lisättäväksi.




> Palveluiden hankinnasta on erittäin tiukat säännöt ja lainsäädäntö. Voit aloittaa perehtymällä hankintalakiin, jos kaipaat julkisten rahojen käyttöä säätelevää lainsäädäntöä.


Olen perehtynyt hankintalakiin Suomen johtavien hankintalakimiesten opastuksella. Minä en ole löytänyt sieltä kohtaa, joka määräisi millaisia lausuntoja yritykset saavat antaa. Ole hyvä ja kerro laki, lain pykälä ja momentti, missä siitä säädellään. Muuten väitteesi ovat epäuskottavia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Totta, lento on käytännössä ainoa ajallisesti kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto. Mutta eihän ole mitään uutta, että junaliikenteen häiriöitä paikkaillaan muilla liikennevälineillä. VR-Yhtymä käyttää jatkuvasti takseja ja busseja, eikä sillä seiso joka liikennepaikalla varajunia eikä rataosille ole rinnakkaisia vararatoja. Miksi nyt Allegro-liikenteen kanssa pitäisi olla näin?


Eiköhän se johdu siitä että Allegro on kansainvälinen juna jonka matkaliput ovat kalliimat kuin kotimaan junissa, eli maksa enemmän - saat paremnpaa palvelua periaate on voimassa. Jos Allegro-vuoro jouduttaisiin korvaamaan bussilla, 3.5 tunnini matka-aika muuttuu 8-10 -tuntiseksi.




> Lisäksi, Allegrokin voidaan korvata muulla kalustolla, tosin alentuneella palvelutasolla. Jos oletetaan, että esim. onnettomuuden vuoksi ei ole käytössä riittävästi Allegroja, Suomen puolella voidaan ajaa Pendolinolla samalla aikataululla Vainikkalaan. Jos pelistä on pois yksi Allegro, Penodsta voidaan vaihtaa Allegroon, joka ajaa Vainikkala-Pietari. Tämä käy ongelmitta, koska Allegrot kohtaavat Vainikkalassa joka tapauksessa.


En oikein usko että Ilmalassa seisoisi yksi pendo varalla, muuten hyvä idea. Ainoa ongelma on että junilla on minuuttiaikataulu ja rajalla junanvaihto tullimuodollisuuksineen vie sen verran aikaa että runkojen kierto myöhästyy. 

Todellisten onnettomuuksien sattuessa yritetään aina järjestää varakeinoja matkustajien perillekuljettamiseksi jos mahdollista, koska todelliset onnettomuudet ovat force-majeur tilanteita jolloin VR ei ole aina korvausvelvollinen jos matka myöhästyy tai peruuntuu, ja matkustajien kärsivällisyyskin on silloin korkeampi. Mutta jos uuteen Allegroon, jonka takuuaika on yhä voimassa, ja jota valmistaja joutuu vielä säätelemään,  tulee sellainen tekninen vika että vuoro joudutaan korvaamaan bussilla tai vanhanmallisella hitaalla junalla tai peruuttamaan kokonaan, niin silloin matkan maksaneiden matkustajien kärsivällisyys ei enää riitä vaan korvausanomuksia satelee ja moni lupaa sen jälkeen että se oli viimeinen kerta kun Allegrolla meni.

Siten kun Allegrojen takuuaika on ohi ja toimitus hyväksytty kokonaisuudessan niin kuvittelisin että kolmas runko otetaan päivittäiseen liikenteeseen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

Kuten joku aiemmin mainitsi, nykyisen Allegroliikenteen hoitoon tarvitaan neljä yksikköä. Kaksi on liikenteessä, yksi pidemmässä huollossa ja yksi varalla. Kolmellakin pyörisi, jos hyväksytään se, että vuoroja ajetaan muulla kalustolla suhteellisen usein. Puheet kahden yksikön riittävyydestä on sen sijaan silkkaa provosointia.

Tämä ei kuitenkaan tarkoita, etteikö neljällä yksiköllä voitaisi pidemmän päälle ajaa nykyistä useampia vuoroja. Varmasti voidaan. Täytyy kuitenkin muistaa, että Allegrot aloittivat liikenteen vasta viime joulukuussa. On tavallista, että uuden kaluston sisäänajovaiheessa käyttöaste on aluksi pienempi. Kalustoon tehdään lastentautien korjausta ja muuta säätöä varsin paljon, nyt kun kokemusta päivittäisestä liikennöinnistä karttuu.

Ei, tämäkään viesti ei sisällä viittauksia ulkopuolisiin faktoihin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta millä kysynnän asteella VR korjaa tarjontaa? Jos et pysty kertomaan sitä, ovat väitteesi kahden rungon riittävyydestä aivan tuulesta temmattuja.


Pitääkö minun tietää, mitä VR-Yhtymä aikoo tehdä?




> Huono yrityskulttuuri on täysin laillista.


Juu, ja tappaakin saa, kunhan ei jää kiinni. Paitsi minua, minun sukulaisiani ja ystäviäni. Me emme ole villissä lännessä enkä hyväksy verorahojeni tuhlaamista joutaviin Allegroihin, vaikka sen onnistuisikin tekemään laillisesti tai lakeja kiertäen.




> Ei selvästikään ole riittävästi, kun ei tässä ketjussa ole pystytty edes esittämään, milloin Allegro-liikennettä on suunniteltu lisättäväksi.


Tässä ketjussa on perusteltu, että yksi Allegro on joutava, ja tullut ilmi, ettei VR-Yhtymä sitä käytä, vaikka sillä onkin loppuun myytyjä Allegro-vuoroja. Ihan itse kirjoitit niin. Minulle tämä ainakin riittää siihen, että kun kerran rungolla ei ole käyttöä, Tampereen elinkeinoelämällä on hyvät perustelut ehdottaa, että runko otettaisiin käyttöön.




> Olen perehtynyt hankintalakiin Suomen johtavien hankintalakimiesten opastuksella. Minä en ole löytänyt sieltä kohtaa, joka määräisi millaisia lausuntoja yritykset saavat antaa. Ole hyvä ja kerro laki, lain pykälä ja momentti, missä siitä säädellään. Muuten väitteesi ovat epäuskottavia.


Mitä ihmeen lausuntoja? Kysymys on siitä, millä perusteella julkisia varoja käytetään.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Pitääkö minun tietää, mitä VR-Yhtymä aikoo tehdä?


Tietysti pitäisi, jos olet sitä mieltä, että yksi Allegro on joutavana vielä tulevaisuudessakin.




> Me emme ole villissä lännessä enkä hyväksy verorahojeni tuhlaamista joutaviin Allegroihin, vaikka sen onnistuisikin tekemään laillisesti tai lakeja kiertäen.


Saat olla ihan vapaasti hyväksymättä, mutta niin kauan kun se tehdään lakien mukaan, et voi asialle muuta kuin yrittää vaikuttaa VR:ään.




> Tässä ketjussa on perusteltu, että yksi Allegro on joutava, ja tullut ilmi, ettei VR-Yhtymä sitä käytä, vaikka sillä onkin loppuun myytyjä Allegro-vuoroja.


Missä kirjoitin, että yksi Allegro on joutava?




> Mitä ihmeen lausuntoja? Kysymys on siitä, millä perusteella julkisia varoja käytetään.


Kyse oli siitä, saako VR antaa vaikka täyttä hölynpölyä antavia lausuntoja. Ja kyllä saa, mikään laki ei kiellä sitä.

----------


## jawahl

Kaksi Allegroa on nyt siis mitä ilmeisimmin liikenteessä vuorollaan ja varikolla seisoo päivittäin kaksi muuta Allegroa vuorollaan. Niiden lisäksi varikolla seisoo myös vanha IC-Sibelius ja mitä ilmeisimmin vielä sitäkin edeltäneen sinivaunuisen Sibeliuksen käyttökelpoisia vaunuja.

Varakalustoa näyttäisi siis olevan kahta liikennöivää junaa kohden ainakin 3 varajunaa (2 Allegroa ja 1 IC-Sibelius). Onko tämä ihan normaali varakalustomäärä? Ei ole. Ja jos ei ole, niin mikä tekee Allegroista niin poikkeuksellisia, että kun normaalisti sähkömoottorijunien varakalustomäärä on noin 1 varajuna 10 liikennöivää junaa kohden, niin kahta Allegroa varten kohden tarvitaan 3 varajunaa? Kolareita tuskin ajetaan joka päivä. Eikä isoja huoltoja tehdä joka päivä. Eikä huoltoja joka kerta tehdä päivällä, vaan pääsääntöisesti yöllä.  

Jos kysymys on siitä, että vuoroja on tarkoitus lisätä Hki-SPb- väillä lähiaikoina, tai alkaa ajamaan toisen junan kalustokiertoa "tupla-Allegrona", niin miksi sitä ei jo nyt tehdä (jos matkat jakautuvat niin epätasaisesti kuin edellä väitetään) ja miksi näistä suunnitelmista ei avoimesti kerrota? Selityksiä piisaa, mutta ne eivät ole uskottavia. 

Miksi puolen Suomen etua pitää vastustaa? Ei hyvät ja nykyistä laajemmin palvelevat uudet junayhteydet pk-seudun ulkopuolelle ole keneltäkään pois.

----------


## PNu

> Totta, lento on käytännössä ainoa ajallisesti kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto. Mutta eihän ole mitään uutta, että junaliikenteen häiriöitä paikkaillaan muilla liikennevälineillä. VR-Yhtymä käyttää jatkuvasti takseja ja busseja, eikä sillä seiso joka liikennepaikalla varajunia eikä rataosille ole rinnakkaisia vararatoja.


Tässä onkin olennainen puute. Nykyään ei ole lainkaan tavatonta, että teknisen vian sattuessa juna seisoo tuntitolkulla keskellä korpea eivätkä matkustajat pääse edes vessaan. Syynä juurikin, ettei varakalustoa ja henkilökuntaa löydy. Minä en moiti, jos edes Allegro-liikenteessä on päätetty vähän yrittää.

----------


## jawahl

> Minuakin tässä keskustelussa on kaiken kaikkiaan kummastuttanut into, jolla halutaan nimenomaan suoria Tampere - Pietari - yhteyksiä. Yhteyksiä ei kuitenkaan saada kuin ehkä yksi junapari päivässä.


Mikä siinä kummastuttaa, että puoli Suomea haluaa saada elinkeinoelämän, vientiyrttämisen ja turismin kannalta elintärkeän suoran yhteyden ylivoimaisesti tärkeimpään kohdemaahamme, johon on valmis rata olemassa ja kalustoakin näyttäisi olevan (Allegrot + Sibeliukset)?
Halutaanhan Turkuunkin suora Allegro (Turun kaupunginjohtaja Aleksi Randellin haastattelu radio Echo Moskvi:ssa 4.5.2011). Randell ilmoittaa haastattelussa Turun suoran Allegron olevan tärkein hanke liikenteen osalta.

Jos suoralla yhteydellä ei olisi merkitystä, niin silloinhan yksi Allegro kahdesta voisi jo nyt ajaa Tampereelle, koska VR:n mittapuun mukaan vaihtoyhteys Helsingistä Lahteen ja Tre-SPb-Allegroon on erinomainen (merkittävästi parempi kuin Rixun pohjoispuoleta Tikkurilaan).

Yksi suora junapari palvelee mainiosti elinkeinoelämän, turismin ja viennin tarpeita Länsi-Suomessa. Tuskin venäläisetkään turistit ja yritykset ovat sitä vastaan, että heiltä pääsisi yhä useampaan kohteeseen suoraan?




> Allegro ei noin vain hoida samalla myös maan sisäisiä yhteyksiä. Jos se on edelleen vain kansainväliseen liikenteeseen varattu juna


Ei Allegron tarkoitus olekaan hoitaa maan sisäisiä yhteyksiä. Sitä varten tarvitaan maan sisäinen juna Pori tai Seinäjoki tai Vaasa tai Tampere-Imatra. SPb-Tre välillä asuu ja työskentelee suoraan lähes 7 milj. ihmistä ja yhden vaihdon päässä lähes 1,5 milj. lisää. Eiköhän niistä yhteen edestakaiseen vuoroon päivittäin ihan riittävästi matkustajia saada, kun jo nyt pelkästään venäläisten yöpymiset ovat nousseet merkittävästi.




> Se (Tampereen Allegro syö kapasiteettia muilta, tärkeämmiltä, Suomen sisäisen liikenteen yhteyksiltä.


Miltä yhteyksiltä Tre-SPb-Allegro söisi kapasiteettia välillä Tre-Rixu-Vainikkala?
Entä miten junavuorojen tärkeys määritellään?

----------


## PNu

> Niiden lisäksi varikolla seisoo myös vanha IC-Sibelius ja mitä ilmeisimmin vielä sitäkin edeltäneen sinivaunuisen Sibeliuksen käyttökelpoisia vaunuja.


Allegro on uutuustuote, jota on rajan molemmin puolin mainostettu valtion ylintä johtoa myöten. Onhan päivän selvä asia, ettei niin täydelliseen epäonnistumiseen ole varaa, että siniset vaunut olisi kaivettava hämähäkinseittien keskeltä uudelleen käyttöön. 




> mikä tekee Allegroista niin poikkeuksellisia, että kun normaalisti sähkömoottorijunien varakalustomäärä on noin 1 varajuna 10 liikennöivää junaa kohden, niin kahta Allegroa varten kohden tarvitaan 3 varajunaa?


Onko tuo tieto vai hatusta heitetty luku, että "normaalisti" tarvitaan yksi varajuna kymmentä junaa kohden? Nythän emme puhu mistään paikallisliikennekalustosta, jolla ajetaan muutama tunti aamuin illoin viitenä päivänä viikossa vaan päivittäisestä liikenteestä kokopäivävuoroissa. 

90-luvun puolivälissä VR:n pahimman sähköveturipulan aikaan vaati kierto muistaakseni 98 veturia eli jotain 88-89 % silloisesta sähkövetureiden kokonaismäärästä. Näistäkin vain osa oli kokopäiväisessä käytössä. Silti jouduttiin tosiasiallisesti korvaamaan tavarajunissa sähkövetureita dieselvetureilla, ajamaan viikonloppuruuhkan raskaimpia pikajunavuoroja yhdellä veturilla, vaikka aikataulun puolesta olisi tarvittu kaksi yms. Lisäksi pelkkä veturi lienee olennaisesti vähemmän huoltoa vaativa kuin 7-vaunuinen junayksikkö.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos kysymys on siitä, että vuoroja on tarkoitus lisätä Hki-SPb- väillä lähiaikoina, tai alkaa ajamaan toisen junan kalustokiertoa "tupla-Allegrona", niin miksi sitä ei jo nyt tehdä (jos matkat jakautuvat niin epätasaisesti kuin edellä väitetään) ja miksi näistä suunnitelmista ei avoimesti kerrota? Selityksiä piisaa, mutta ne eivät ole uskottavia.


Väität siis, että ei ole uskottava selitys, että kun tässä vaiheessa junakaluston toimintavarmuudesta ei ole vielä käytännön kokemuksia, ajetaan varmuudeksi suuremmalla määrällä varakalustoa? Sinne radalle vain, kyllä ne toimivat. Tulkoot Pendolinon imagotappiot taas uudelleen, ei sillä niin väliä.

Väität, että ei ole uskottava selitys, että ihan vielä ei kannata lisätä niitä vuoroja, koska matkustajia toistaiseksi ei ole tarpeeksi, ja vähän aikaa vielä odotetaan matkustajamäärien kasvua? Ovat ne pienetkin kustannukset kustannuksia. Vuorojen lisääminen etupainotteisesti on hyvä asia, mutta ei sitä silti välttämättä tarvitse tai ole kannattavaa juuri nyt tehdä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:37 ----------




> -- ja miksi näistä suunnitelmista ei avoimesti kerrota?


Olisikohan syynä myös se, että jos VR kertoo jotain suunnitelmistaan, se tulkitaan lupaukseksi. Totuus todennäköisesti on, ettei VR vielä itsekään tiedä ja odottaa ihan oikeita tuloksia. Jos nyt lähdetään lupaamaan, että vuoden päästä kesäkuussa liikennöidään viisi tai kuusi lähtöä Helsingistä, niin se on silloin käytännössä lukkoon lyöty lupaus. Jos näin ei tehdäkään, se tulkitaan että jokin on mennyt pieleen. Paljon helpompi on pitää suunnitelmat liikenteen lisäyksestä korttina takataskussa. Skenaarioita tulevaisuuteen varmasti on; monta eri "entä jos" -suunnitelmaa Pietarin liikenteen erilaisille toteutuville kasvuille.

Ja kannattaa nyt ottaa suhteellisuudentajukin mukaan peliin. Allegrot ovat liikennöineet neljällä päivittäisellä lähdöllä nyt jopa kuukauden ajan. Miksi ihmeessä tässä vaiheessa vaaditaan uskottavia selityksiä sille, miksei liikennöidä jo viittä tai kuutta? Miksei sama porukka jo maaliskuussa huutanut, että miksi vain kaksi lähtöä - miksei kolme?

----------


## kouvo

> Jos liikenne halutaan saada sujumaan luotettavasti niin pienin mahdollinen varakaluston määrä lienee kaksi junayksikköä. Toinen niistä tarvitaan suurempia huoltoja varten, jotka eivät onnistu normaalien kääntöaikojen puitteissa. Toinen taas ennalta suunnittelemattomia tilanteita varten. Jälkimmäisiä voivat olla esim. kulunvalvonnan rikkoutuminen tai hirven allejäänti, joka useinkin näyttää vievän nykyajan muovijunat remonttiin. Suunnitelmalliset huollot voitanee järjestää matalan kysynnän aikaan, joten kolmella junalla liikennöinti lienee ruuhkapäivien osalta mahdollinen mutta tuskin jokapäiväisesti harjoitettuna.


Tämä tosin poistaa sen tässä ketjussa spekuloidun ja VR:n pohjattomasta tekosyykorista ammennetun mahdollisuuden siitä, että nykyisellä kalustolla voitaisiin ajaa lisävuoroja myöskään helsingistä jatkossa. Yhtä hyvin se junan kahvinkeitin saattaa sanoa työsopimuksensa irti niin Tikkurilassa kuin Toijalassakin ja se lehmä saattaa olla poikittain kiskoilla Rekolassa siinä missä Viialassakin.

----------


## jawahl

> Ja kannattaa nyt ottaa suhteellisuudentajukin mukaan peliin.


Kyllä. Myös Venäjää, Itä-Suomea ja Länsi-Suomea hyvin palvelevan suoran junayhteyden vastustamisen osalta. Koko Suomea laajemmin palvelevat junayhteydet ja niiden edistäminen ei ole pk-seudulta tai keneltäkään muultakaan pois. 

Laajemmin palvelevien raideyhteyksien vastustaminen on kuitenkin hyvä asia. Siten asia pysyy esillä tulevassakin ja pakottaa samalla parempien junayhteyksien ja koko Suomen elinkeinoelämän edistäjiä entistä tarkempaan työhön.

----------


## PNu

> Tämä tosin poistaa sen tässä ketjussa spekuloidun ja VR:n pohjattomasta tekosyykorista ammennetun mahdollisuuden siitä, että nykyisellä kalustolla voitaisiin ajaa lisävuoroja myöskään helsingistä jatkossa.


Ei suinkaan. Lisävuoroja on hyvinkin mahdollista ajaa mutta tuskin niin, että kierto sitoisi 3 runkoa vuoden jokaisena päivänä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Myös Venäjää, Itä-Suomea ja Länsi-Suomea hyvin palvelevan suoran junayhteyden vastustamisen osalta.


Minä en ymmärrä, kuka tässä ketjussa niitä vastustaisi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:44 ----------




> Tämä tosin poistaa sen tässä ketjussa spekuloidun ja VR:n pohjattomasta tekosyykorista ammennetun mahdollisuuden siitä, että nykyisellä kalustolla voitaisiin ajaa lisävuoroja myöskään helsingistä jatkossa.


Onko se niin vaikeaa ajatella, että johonkin asiaan tarjotaan kaksi toisensa pois sulkevaa selitystä, kun ei tarkalleen tiedetä, kumpi se on, mutta molempia pidetään erittäin mahdollisena?

----------


## kouvo

> Ei suinkaan. Lisävuoroja on hyvinkin mahdollista ajaa mutta tuskin niin, että kierto sitoisi 3 runkoa vuoden jokaisena päivänä.


Silloin kai näitä lisävuoroja voisi jo nyt ajaa Tampereelta esim. ma-ke-pe.

----------


## 339-DF

> Totta, lento on käytännössä ainoa ajallisesti kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto. Mutta eihän ole mitään uutta, että junaliikenteen häiriöitä paikkaillaan muilla liikennevälineillä. VR-Yhtymä käyttää jatkuvasti takseja ja busseja, eikä sillä seiso joka liikennepaikalla varajunia eikä rataosille ole rinnakkaisia vararatoja. Miksi nyt Allegro-liikenteen kanssa pitäisi olla näin?


Tämä on minusta ihan selvä juttu. Allegro on meikäläisen rautatieliikenteen lippulaiva, joten siihen ja sen maineeseen & luotettavuuteen satsataan enemmän kuin muuhun liikenteeseen. Pietarin linjan matkustajaprofiili on myös aivan erilainen  sillä ei kuljeteta opiskelijoita joka viikonloppu kotipaikkakunnalle eikä autottomia mummeleita sukuloimaan, vaan matkustajiksi yritetään saada liikemiehiä ja vaativia venäläisiä turisteja. Tässä onnistutaan, koska juna on käytännössä kilpailukykyisin ja vaivattomin vaihtoehto HelsinkiPietari -välillä, kun se ei monenkaan mielestä ole sitä HelsinkiTampere- tai HämeenlinnaJyväskylä-väleillä.

Jotta nämä vaativat asiakkaat saadaan ja jotta heistä tulee myös palaavia asiakkaita, palvelu ei voi olla samanlaista kuin muussa liikenteessä. Liikemiehelle nyt vaan ei voi sanoa, että kävele se puku päällä pikkukengissä kilsa metrisessä lumihangessa lähimmälle asemalle tai odota täällä pimeässä, ilman sähköjä ja vessaa, neljä tuntia, että joku tulee tekemään jotain.

Eli toisin sanoen: satsaamalla erityisen paljon Pietarin liikenteeseen VR samalla oikeastaan myöntää, että palvelutaso kotimaan liikenteessä on täysin kelvoton. Mutta sitä palvelutasoa ei kannata parantaa, koska opiskelijat ja mummelit matkustavat jatkossakin huonon palvelutason junilla, kun eivät muuta voi. Liikemiehet menevät sitten autolla tai lentokoneella.

Oikeastaan asiaa voisi lähestyä niin päin, että VR yrittäisi parantaa vaikkapa HelsinkiOulu-reitin palvelutason allegromaiseksi ja houkutella sinnekin näitä vaativampia matkustajia. Mä vaan en usko, että se onnistuu. Juna häviää sekä lyhyellä että pitkällä matkalla. Eli jos aika on rahaa, miksi menisin Munkkiniemestä Pyynikintorille junalla, kun autolla olen perillä ovelta ovelle 105 minuutissa? Siihen ei juna pysty. Jos asuisin Pasilan aseman vieressä ja kohde olisi Hämeenkadulla rautatieaseman vieressä, silloin juna voittaisi, jos sen luotettavuus olisi edes joten kuten sellainen, että uskaltaisin luottaa olevani perillä silloin kun neuvottelu alkaa. Koska en voi, menisin kuitenkin omalla autolla.

Pidemmällä matkalla Munkkiniemestä vaikka Toppilaan ei taaskaan kannata ottaa junaa, koska taksi+lento+taksi on ajallisesti aivan ylivoimainen.

Voi olla, että väliin jää kourallinen sellaisia keskipitkiä kohteita, ettei ajaminen enää ole miellyttävää tai ajallisesti juuri nopeampaa, mutta silloin törmätään taas junien raskaaseen luotettavuusongelmaan tai ainakin mielikuvaan siitä, ja lentokone vie voiton. Esimerkiksi Vaasa voisi olla tällainen.

Asiaa voi miettiä myös näin: kuinka monta kertaa olette nähneet, että Finnair peruisi teknisen vian vuoksi lennon Lontooseen? Tilanne on tällainen ei siksi, että juuri Lontoon-koneita huollettaisiin erityisen hyvin vaan siksi, että Lontoon-koneen vikaantuessa joltain toisarvoiselta reitiltä otetaan kone pois ja siirretään se Lontoon-lennolle. Sitten perutaan joku puolityhjä Göteborg. Allegron kanssa on muuten sama juttu, mutta samanlaista korvaavaa kalustoa ei ole. Siksi on hankittu tavallista enemmän varakalustoa.

Kuitenkin olen taipuvanen uskomaan, ettei VR ole ajatellut ajaa maailman tappiin asti sellaista aikataulua, jossa kaksi junaa de facto riittää. Joko siellä ajatellaan, että vuoroja lisätään myöhemmin tai sitten siellä ajatellaan, että osalla vuoroista ajellaan kaksiyksikköisiä vuoroja jatkossa. Sitä tosin ihmettelen, jos tällaista ei voi sanoa ääneen. Ei siinä ole mitään salaista tai kilpailukykyä murentavaa. Kyllä Finnairkin sanoo, että aloitamme nyt nämä Taipein lennot kolmella viikkovuorolla ja jos kysyntää riittää, lisäämme tarjontaa vähintään päivittäiseksi.

Jos tilanne sitten on se, että VR:ssä ajatellaan, että kolmea yksikköä tarvitaan linjaliikenteessä jossain vaiheessa, niin on ymmärrettävää, ettei tällä hetkellä haluta asettaa sitä kolmatta yksikköä Tampereen-linjalle vain tilapäisesti, sillä eihän sitä kuitenkaan voi ottaa sieltä sitten pois ilman suurta porua ja imagotappiota, kun se linja kerran aloitetaan. Mutta tämän asian VR voisi kyllä hoitaa tyylikkäämmin ja kertoa avoimesti nämä perustelut, jos ne nyt ovat niitä, mitä arvailen.

En myöskään panisi lainkaan pahakseni, että valtio-omisteinen, kansaa ja kansalaisia palvelemaan tarkoitettu "yritys" lähtisi avomesti Tampereen sidosryhmien kanssa selvittämään asiaa siltäkin kantilta, että liikenne hoidettaisiin tilaamalla yksi uusi Allegro-yksikkö. Ottamatta lainkaan kantaa siihen, olisiko TamperePietari-Allegro kannattava tai järkevä linja, tulisi VR:n, kun asia on edennyt jo näin pitkälle lobbausmielessä, selvittää rehellisesti tilanne ja kysyntä ja kertoa sitten avoimesti, miksi linja perustetaan tai miksi ei. Kun VR:lle on monopoli annettu, niin vastalahjana on minusta vähintään moraalinen oikeus olettaa tämäntyyppisessä asiassa rehellistä selvittämistä.




> Silloin kai näitä lisävuoroja voisi jo nyt ajaa Tampereelta esim. ma-ke-pe.


Tässä on kyllä sellainen ongelma, että jos linjan on tarkoitus olla kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto liikematkustuksessa, niin molemmissa suunnissa tulisi kyetä tarjoamaan yhteys, joka ei edellytä yöpymistä ja joka mahdollistaa riittävän pitkän työpäivän kohteessa. Siis sellainen "Suoran Euroopan aamuihin  illaksi kotiin" -tyyppinen. Kolmesti viikossa kulkeva juna ei täytä tuota, eikä kerran päivässäkään kulkeva. Vähintään pitäisi olla kaksi edestakaista vuoroa kunakin arkipäivänä, ja tämä sitoo jo kaksi yksikköä, koska ne ovat liikkeellä samanaikaisesti. Lauantai taukoa ja sunnuntaina riittää pelkkä iltavuoro niille, jotka haluavat tulla kohteeseen jo edellisenä iltana tai niille turisteille, jotka tekevät viikonloppumatkan.

Tietysti Tampereen Allegro-liikenteen voisi polkaista käyntiin parilla viikkovuorolla, mutta sellaisesta touhusta olisi enemmän haitaa kuin hyötyä. Tässä tapauksessa tuo olisi niin sanotusti huonompi kuin ei mitään. Siinä kun kävisi vain niin, että ne harvat vuorot eivät keräisikään sellaisia matkustajia kuin toivottiin, koska ne kulkisivat väärään aikaan ja liian harvoin. Sitten ne vähin äänin lopetettaisiin. Sen jälkeen olisi turha haikailla kunnollisen junayhteyden perään vuosikymmeniin. Eli jos tehdään, tehdään kunnolla.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kuten joku aiemmin mainitsi, nykyisen Allegroliikenteen hoitoon tarvitaan neljä yksikköä. Kaksi on liikenteessä, yksi pidemmässä huollossa ja yksi varalla. Kolmellakin pyörisi, jos hyväksytään se, että vuoroja ajetaan muulla kalustolla suhteellisen usein. Puheet kahden yksikön riittävyydestä on sen sijaan silkkaa provosointia.
> 
> Tämä ei kuitenkaan tarkoita, etteikö neljällä yksiköllä voitaisi pidemmän päälle ajaa nykyistä useampia vuoroja. Varmasti voidaan. Täytyy kuitenkin muistaa, että Allegrot aloittivat liikenteen vasta viime joulukuussa. On tavallista, että uuden kaluston sisäänajovaiheessa käyttöaste on aluksi pienempi. Kalustoon tehdään lastentautien korjausta ja muuta säätöä varsin paljon, nyt kun kokemusta päivittäisestä liikennöinnistä karttuu.


No suunnilleen tämä oli helppo itsekin päätellä, sitä vain en tullut ajatelleeksi, että sisäänajovaiheessa tietysti myös huoltokierto on tiheämpi. Tuntuisi tosiaankin oudolta, jos allegroilla olisi tarkoitus ajaa pysyvästi tällaisella rytmillä: kaksi huollossa/varalla ja kaksi liikenteessä. Mutta selvästi on järkevää olla vielä tekemättä täsmällisiä suunnitelmia liikenteen lisäämisestä. Juuri nythän saadaan kokemusperäistä tietoa niin allegrojen suosiosta kuin luotettatuvuudestakin: tärkeitä faktoja liikennöintiä suunniteltaessa. Ehkäpä lisäjuniakin saatetaan tilata.

Mutta ongelma on tosiaankin tiedottamisessa: miksi tätä ei voida selvästi kertoa, vaan annetaan vain ympäripyöreitä lausuntoja. Voihan olla, että taustalla on sekin tosiasia, että liikennettä pyörittää yhteisyritys, eikä tiedottamisessakaan voida sivuuttaa venäläistä osapuolta. Joskin tämänkin voisi sanoa ääneen. Jos siis näin on. Kaikkinensa vr:n tiedottaminen on kuin jonkin rock-bändin fanipostia: kaikkea pikkukivaa ja teasereita, kaikenlaista imagonkohotusta, mutta itse asioista kiinnostuneille turhauttavaa seurattavaa. Ja taas kerran sivuuttamalla kritiikin, vr on onnistunut tekemään itselleen ison vahingon: tarvitsee vain katsoa tätä ketjua ymmärtääkseen miten. Vaikea kuvitella, että täällä kirjoittavat ihmiset eivät esittäisi näkemyksiään myös muualla, ja he työskentelevät eri virastoissa, puolueissa, yrityksissä, sanomalehdissä ja vaikka useimmat eivät ehkä ole kovin keskeisissä tehtävissä, niin tällaisilla puheilla on vaikutuksensa. Ja vaikutus kohdistuu vieläpä vr:n kannalta keskeisiin sidosryhmiin. Kannattaa vähän selata tätä ketjua, koska se paljastaa aika nätisti, millaisiin johtopäätöksiin ihmiset tapaavat tulla, kun tiedotus on ylimalkaista ja jopa suorastaan virheellistä.

Vähän kerrassaan minulla on kypsynyt ajatus: vr tarvitsisi tiedotusstrategian kriittisesti liikenneasioita seuraaville. Tämä porukka tietysti näyttää pieneltä "suureen yleisöön" verrattuna ja merkityksettömältä verrattuna sidosrymien keskeisiin toimijoihin, poliitikkoihin ja pääjohtajiin ja sen sellaisiin. Mutta tällä porukalla on kuitenkin pidemmällä tähtäimellä suuri vaikutus niin yleiseen mielipiteeseen kuin myös näiden sidosryhmien päättäjiinkin. Ja nämä ihmiset kaipaavat enemmän selkeää faktaa ja tietoa suunnitelmista, ei propagandaa tai fanipostia. Selvää on, että kaikkea ei voi kertoa, mutta yhtä selvää on, että ongelmitta vr voisi kertoa selvästi enemmän.

----------


## jawahl

> Nykyisen Allegroliikenteen hoitoon tarvitaan neljä yksikköä. Kaksi on liikenteessä, yksi pidemmässä huollossa ja yksi varalla. Kolmellakin pyörisi, jos hyväksytään se, että vuoroja ajetaan muulla kalustolla suhteellisen usein. Puheet kahden yksikön riittävyydestä on sen sijaan silkkaa provosointia


Ilman provosointia tiedustelisin - kun en tiedä - että onko tälle "pidemmälle huollolle" jotain lähdetietoa, ettei mene provosoinnin puolelle? Mitä tarkalleen ottaen kolmannelle Allergolle tehdään tässä "pidemmässä huollossa" ja miksi se pidempi huolto on päällä joka päivä yhdelle Allegrolle? Entä mistä tulee tarve, että yksi 30 miljoonan euron uusi Allegro pitää olla pidemmässä huollossa joka kolmas päivä, jolloin se ei tuota mitään? 

Jos yksi Allegro tosiaan vaatii esim. kolmen päivän välein pidemmän huollon, joka vie yhden liikennöintipäivän pois, niin silloin vaikuttaisi, että on tehty liiketaloudellisesti erittäin huono hankinta. Kolmen päivän välein isossa huollossa käyvästä junasta eivät ole ainakaan entiset VR:n korjaamoihmiset kuulleet. Täytyypä tiedustella asiaa eurooppalaisilta moottorijunavalmistajilta, että onko tosiaan asia näin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tietysti pitäisi, jos olet sitä mieltä, että yksi Allegro on joutavana vielä tulevaisuudessakin.


Kun VR-yhtymä ei välitä asiallisesta tiedottamisesta, ei minun sitä tarvitse korvata. Ja jos he eivät tiedota asiallisesti, he itse jättävät kaikille vapauden keksiä mitä ihmeellisimipiä selityksiä, jotka voivat olla VR-Yhtymälle itselleen vahingoksi. Lue Ville O. Turusen erittäin fiksu kirjoitus aiheesta! (tänään klo 22:34)




> Missä kirjoitin, että yksi Allegro on joutava?





> Jotkut lähdöthän ovat jo nyt loppuunmyytyjä.





> ...yksi Allegro on joutava, ja tullut ilmi, ettei VR-Yhtymä sitä käytä, vaikka sillä onkin loppuun myytyjä Allegro-vuoroja. Ihan itse kirjoitit niin.


Kuten lainauksista huomaat, vääntelen taas olkinukkeja. Kirjoitin, että olet itse sanonut, että on loppuunmyytyjä Allegro-vuoroja. Tässä ketjussa on käynyt selväksi, ettei niihin ole lisätty toista runkoa. Vai kiistätkö senkin?




> Kyse oli siitä, saako VR antaa vaikka täyttä hölynpölyä antavia lausuntoja. Ja kyllä saa, mikään laki ei kiellä sitä.


Kyllä taitaa mennä lain rikkomisen puolelle, jos perustelee hölynpölyllä valtiolta rahaa. Vai onko juristisi sitä mieltä, ettei VR-Yhtymän tarvitse puhua/kirjoittaa totta, kun selvittää, miksi sille pitäisi antaa valtion budjetista rahaa?




> Tässä onkin olennainen puute. Nykyään ei ole lainkaan tavatonta, että teknisen vian sattuessa juna seisoo tuntitolkulla keskellä korpea eivätkä matkustajat pääse edes vessaan. Syynä juurikin, ettei varakalustoa ja henkilökuntaa löydy. Minä en moiti, jos edes Allegro-liikenteessä on päätetty vähän yrittää.


Jos juna jätetään seisomaan keskelle metsää tuntikausiksi, se ei johdu siitä, ettei ole varakalustoa. Eikä siihen auta, vaikka jossain usean sadan kilometrin päässä olisikin varajuna.

Jos siellä metsän keskellä ei vessat enää toimi, ja yrityskulttuurissa hyväksytään se, että juna voi seistä tunteja keskellä metsää, silloin on jo monta asiaa pielessä. Minusta ensinnä se, että hyväksytään tuntien seisominen ja toiseksi se, että kun kerran sellainen hyväksytään, siihen ei mitenkään varauduta. Se on osaamisen puutetta esimerkiksi siinä vaiheessa, kun suunnitellaan, minkälaista kalustoa käytetään. En nimittäin pidä osaamisena sitä, että päätetään kalustoa tilattaessa, että vaikka tiedetään, että se voi joutua seisomaan matkustajien kanssa tuntikausia keskellä metsää, ei kuitenkaan edellytä, että vessat silloin toimivat.

Antero

----------


## Mikle

Ottamatta kantaa sen enempää tähän kiivaana vellovaan keskusteluun, heitän pari satunnaisen lukijan huomiota. Myönnetään etten koko ketjua ole lukenu läpi, joten pahoittelen jos toistan jonkun muun kirjoittamisia

Allegro-liikenne on aika tuore tapaus ja kaluston elinkaarta ajatellen alkutaipaleella. Eka junayksikkö liikkui omin voimin täällä oliko maaliskuussa 2010 ja joulukuussa alkoi kaupallinen liikenne. Kyllä ainakin minä ymmärrän maltillisen alun liikennemäärissä. Ekojen Flirttien tullessa niidenkin liikenne alkoi verkkaisesti. Ehkä tällainen rauhallinen startti antaa paremmat eväät koeponnistaa kalustoa rauhassa ja siten lupaa ehkä parempaa luotettavuutta jatkossa?





> En nimittäin pidä osaamisena sitä, että päätetään kalustoa tilattaessa, että vaikka tiedetään, että se voi joutua seisomaan matkustajien kanssa tuntikausia keskellä metsää, ei kuitenkaan edellytä, että vessat silloin toimivat.


Missä maassa sitten uusi junakalusto huusseineen toimii jollain muulla periaatteella kuin paineilmalla? Koneilmastointi myös saattaa katketa vehkeiden piiputtaessa eli senkin laulu loppuu. Sekin on hikisellä kelillä ikävämpi homma. Viime kesänähän näitä kävi myös Saksassa ja Ruotsissa lehtitietojen mukaan. Ei siis sielläkään osata sinun mielestäsi?

Aiheen sivusta, mutta paineilmaan liittyen; taannoin yli 3000 matkustajaa ajelehti kolme päivää uudennahkealla Carnival Splendor-risteilijällä ilman yhtäkään toimivaa vessaa.. Ei armeijan käyneelle suomalaiselle kummoinenkaan rasti, mutta luulisi tuon hieman tunnelmaa risteilyaluksella latistavan :Cool:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Missä maassa sitten uusi junakalusto huusseineen toimii jollain muulla periaatteella kuin paineilmalla? Koneilmastointi myös saattaa katketa vehkeiden piiputtaessa eli senkin laulu loppuu. Sekin on hikisellä kelillä ikävämpi homma. Viime kesänähän näitä kävi myös Saksassa ja Ruotsissa lehtitietojen mukaan. Ei siis sielläkään osata sinun mielestäsi?


Kommentoin PNu:n viestiä, jossa hän kirjoitti olevan tavallista, että junat Suomessa seisovat tuntikausia keskellä metsää. En ottanut kantaa siihen, onko tämä totta vai ei. Vain siihen, että jos se on totta, on osaamisen puutetta, ettei siihen varauduta.

Jos vessoista tai ilmastoinnista puhutaan, niin ne ovat olleet koneellisia vuosikymmenet. Jos viime kesä oli niiden kanssa ongelma Saksassa ja Ruotsissa ensi kerran, en pidä asiaa osaamisen puutteena. Jos ongelmat olisivat jokakesäisiä ja olleet sitä jo vuosikausia, pidän ongelmia osaamisen puutteena.

Antero

----------


## Mikle

> Jos vessoista tai ilmastoinnista puhutaan, niin ne ovat olleet koneellisia vuosikymmenet. Jos viime kesä oli niiden kanssa ongelma Saksassa ja Ruotsissa ensi kerran, en pidä asiaa osaamisen puutteena. Jos ongelmat olisivat jokakesäisiä ja olleet sitä jo vuosikausia, pidän ongelmia osaamisen puutteena.


Ok. Itse luulen, että noiden kanssa on ollut maahan katsomatta ajoittain ongelmia niin kauan kuin koneellisia vessoja ja ilmastointeja on ollut käytössä. Ei kai ne kovin usein prakaa, mutta sen kerran kun toiminta loppuu niin ei ole mukavaa. Sinänsä joku varajärjestelmä olisi tietysti hyvä. Taitaa olla pohjimmiltaan kustannuskysymys juuri ongelman harvinaisuudesta johtuen?

----------


## tlajunen

> Ilman provosointia tiedustelisin - kun en tiedä - että onko tälle "pidemmälle huollolle" jotain lähdetietoa, ettei mene provosoinnin puolelle? Mitä tarkalleen ottaen kolmannelle Allergolle tehdään tässä "pidemmässä huollossa" ja miksi se pidempi huolto on päällä joka päivä yhdelle Allegrolle? Entä mistä tulee tarve, että yksi 30 miljoonan euron uusi Allegro pitää olla pidemmässä huollossa joka kolmas päivä, jolloin se ei tuota mitään?


Mukavaa, ettet provosoi. Tällainen pidempi huolto voi olla vaikkapa pyöräkertojen sorvaus, ja siihen yhdistetty yhden tai useamman telin vaihto. Ja missään ei ole väitetty, että joka päivä olisi tällainen huolto käynnissä, keksit tämän kenties itse? Täten ei myöskään yksittäinen yksikkö ole suuremmassa remontissa kolmen päivän välein.

Kuitenkin, riittävän usein on näitä huoltoja päällä johonkin yksikköön, jolloin ilman neljättä yksikköä olisi varayksiköiden määrä tasan nolla koko huollon ajan.

(Ja edelleen, neljällä yksiköllä voidaan varmasti ajaa nykyistä useampi vuoro hyvällä luotettavuudella, mutta nykyisiä vuoroja ei kolmella.)

----------


## jawahl

> pidempi huolto voi olla vaikkapa pyöräkertojen sorvaus, ja siihen yhdistetty yhden tai useamman telin vaihto. Ja missään ei ole väitetty, että joka päivä olisi tällainen huolto käynnissä, keksit tämän kenties itse?


En keksinyt itse mitään, vaan lainasin Sinun kirjoitustasi missä kerroit näin:



> Nykyisen Allegro-liikenteen hoitoon tarvitaan neljä yksikköä. Kaksi on liikenteessä, yksi pidemmässä huollossa ja yksi varalla


Nyt kuitenkin selvisi, että et tarkoittanutkaan, että yksi neljästä Allegrosta olisi pidemmässä huollossa joka päivä vuorollaan. Silloin siis kaksi Allegroa täytyy seisoa varalla lähes vuoden jokainen päivä, jos junia ei ajeta yhteenkytkettyinä. Ja se onkin paljon kelvompi selitys, koska tuskin tuliteriin juniin tehdään edes kerran vuodessa mainitsemiasi "pyöräkertojen sorvauksia ja siihen yhdistettyjä yhden tai useamman telin vaihtoja"

----------


## sane

> Kuitenkin, riittävän usein on näitä huoltoja päällä johonkin yksikköön, jolloin ilman neljättä yksikköä olisi varayksiköiden määrä tasan nolla koko huollon ajan.


Kuulostaa varsin epäuskottavalta selitys, että tämän takia tarvittaisiin oikeasti yksi lisäyksikkö odottamassa, että tällaisen huollon aikana vielä sattumanvaraisesti hajoaisi toinenkin yksikkö. Mutta eiköhän tällaisen tapahtuman odotusarvoja pitäisi osata VR:n osata laskea, ja mitoittaa sen pohjalta kalustotarvetta.

Eikö oikea taho vaatia selityksiä syylle olla aloittamatta kyseistä liikennettä olisi liikennevirasto, joka kuitenkin edustaa meitä vernmaksajia, sekä toimii VR:n hallituksessa? VR:ää kuitenkin koskee tiedottamisen osalta - sekä muutenkin - varmasti sama lainsäädäntö kuin muitakin yrityksiä, vaikka onkin valtio-omisteinen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kun VR-yhtymä ei välitä asiallisesta tiedottamisesta, ei minun sitä tarvitse korvata. Ja jos he eivät tiedota asiallisesti, he itse jättävät kaikille vapauden keksiä mitä ihmeellisimipiä selityksiä, jotka voivat olla VR-Yhtymälle itselleen vahingoksi.


Voihan kuka tahansa keksiä mitä vain ihmeellisimpiä selityksiä mistä vain, eri asia sitten ovatko ne uskottavia. Tampereen Allegron kannattavuus ei ole kiinni VR:n tiedotuksesta tässä vaiheessa, vaan ihan muista asioista.




> Kirjoitin, että olet itse sanonut, että on loppuunmyytyjä Allegro-vuoroja. Tässä ketjussa on käynyt selväksi, ettei niihin ole lisätty toista runkoa. Vai kiistätkö senkin?


En kiistä.




> Kyllä taitaa mennä lain rikkomisen puolelle, jos perustelee hölynpölyllä valtiolta rahaa. Vai onko juristisi sitä mieltä, ettei VR-Yhtymän tarvitse puhua/kirjoittaa totta, kun selvittää, miksi sille pitäisi antaa valtion budjetista rahaa?


VR on antanut lausuntoja julkisuuteen, ei valtiolle, eikä ole pyytänyt rahaa niiden avulla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Heitän tähän hurjan arvauksen, mihin kolmatta Allegro-yksikköä tullaan käyttämään sen jälkeen kun takuukorjaukset on tehty ja tarvitaan enää vain yhtä varayksikköä. 

Arvelen että sitä tullaan käyttämään tilausliikenteessä. Eli tarkoittaen mm sitä että ylmääräinen yksikkö kytketään Helsinki-Pietari raittivuoroon, ja paikat myydään matkatoimistoille ym, mutta myös sitä että sillä ajettaisiin tilausjunia Venäjältä muihin Suomen kohteisiin kuten Lappeenranta, Imatra, Joensuu, Kuopio, Kajaani (Vuokatti), Rovaniemi, Turku, Tampere, Pori jne. Kaikki Suomen kohteethan ovat päivämatkan päässä Pietarista. Harmi tietenkin suomalaismatkustajia kohtaan jos siitä tehdään pääasiassa venäläisille tarkoitettu juna mutta omistaahan RZD käytännössä puolet Allegroista ja voi sanella aika paljon mihin niitä käytetään. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Voihan kuka tahansa keksiä mitä vain ihmeellisimpiä selityksiä mistä vain, eri asia sitten ovatko ne uskottavia. Tampereen Allegron kannattavuus ei ole kiinni VR:n tiedotuksesta tässä vaiheessa, vaan ihan muista asioista.


Voi tietenkin keksiä ja ei tietenkään ole tiedotuksesta kiinni. Eihän se sinänsä ole lainvastaista, että ei vaan osaa. Päinvastoin VR:ssä ollaan varmasti huomattu että parempi olla hiljaa, sen verran naurettavaa huttua sieltä yleensä tulee kun lähdetään avautumaan julkisuuden suuntaan. Kyllähän suurin ongelma tässä on omistajaportaassa, jossa ei selvästikään ole poliittista kiinnostusta/halua laittaa tätä puuhastelukioskia kuriin/puuttua tähän naurettavaan monopolin suojista tapahtuvaan tehottomaan pelleilyyn.

----------


## Antero Alku

> VR on antanut lausuntoja julkisuuteen, ei valtiolle, eikä ole pyytänyt rahaa niiden avulla.


VR-Yhtymä on antanut ja antaa lausuntoja valtiolle vähän väliä, mm. vastatessaan ministerien kysymyksiin sekä lausuessaan erinäisistä hankkeista ja lainsäädännöstä. VR-Yhtymä on esimerkiksi tehnyt salaiseksi julistetun sopimuksen LVM:n kanssa Pisara-radan välttämättömyydestä perustellen miljardi-investointia Helsingin ratapihan ahtaudella.

Lausuminen ei kuulu hankintalain piiriin, mutta yleisen oikeuskäytännön mukaan oletetaan, että lausunnoissa pysytään totuudessa. Ei ole pysytty esimerkiksi Pisaran kanssa, minkä VR-Yhtymä on myöntänyt jo itsekin. Lausuminen ei myöskään ole suoraa rahan hankintaa valtiolta, mutta kyse on erittäin merkittävistä epäsuorista taloudellisista vaikutuksista. Esimerkiksi Pisaran tapauksessa VR-Yhtymä vaatii 1000-kertaista julkista investointia siihen nähden, mitä ratapihatoimintojen muuttaminen maksaa VR-Yhtymälle.

Hankintalakia sovelletaan junaliikenteen ostoihin, joiden perustelut on salattu. Julkisesti saatavissa olevan tiedon mukaan perustelut eivät näytä kovin kestäviltä. Kannattavat ja kannattamattomat junat vaihtuvat sopimuskausista toisiin. Esimerkiksi Kemijärven juna oli ensin yhtymän ilmoituksen mukaan yhtymän kannattavin juna, mutta yhtäkkiä se muuttui niin kannattamattomaksi, että siihen piti alkaa saada valtiontukea. Lahden oikoradan liikenne on toinen esimerkki. Kun ratahanke piti saada päätetyksi, radan liikenne oli erittäin kannatavaa. Kun liikenne alkoi, siihen piti saada valtiontukea.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Kyllähän suurin ongelma tässä on omistajaportaassa, jossa ei selvästikään ole poliittista kiinnostusta/halua laittaa tätä puuhastelukioskia kuriin/puuttua tähän naurettavaan monopolin suojista tapahtuvaan tehottomaan pelleilyyn.


Näin minäkin asian näen. Yksityinen omistaja tuskin katselisi tuollaista pelleilyä kauaa. Julkisesti omistetuissa joukkoliikennelafkoissa taas vastaava näyttää olevan yleistä Suomessa eikä se kiinnosta omistajia.

----------


## kuukanko

> VR-Yhtymä on antanut ja antaa lausuntoja valtiolle vähän väliä, mm. vastatessaan ministerien kysymyksiin sekä lausuessaan erinäisistä hankkeista ja lainsäädännöstä.


Onko VR niissä vastauksissa sitten harhauttanut ministereitä? Jos on, niin sittenhän kyse on rikoksesta.

----------


## PNu

> Jos juna jätetään seisomaan keskelle metsää tuntikausiksi, se ei johdu siitä, ettei ole varakalustoa.


Vaan juuri siitä se johtuu sekä varalla olevan henkilökunnan puutteesta. Toisin sanoen tehostamisessa on menty liiankin pitkälle eikä ole enää valmiuksia hoitaa poikkeavia tilanteita. On hyvä, jos edes Pietarin liikenteessä pyritään parempaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Onko VR niissä vastauksissa sitten harhauttanut ministereitä? Jos on, niin sittenhän kyse on rikoksesta.


Katsotaan esimerkkinä kansanedustaja Arto Satosen kysymystä Tampereen Allegrosta:
http://www.eduskunta.fi/faktatmp/uta...2_2010_p.shtml

Ministeri Vehviläinen vastaa VR:n tietoihin perustuen, että valtaosa kysynnästä muodostuu Helsingistä käsin ja että Tampereelta lähtijöitä on ollut 1,7 %. tämä on harhaanjohtavaa, koska käytännössä monet tamperelaismatkustajienkin lipuista ostetaan erikseen kotimaanosuudesta ja helsinkiläisten matkatoimistojen kautta. Lisäksi täytyy muistaa että olemattomalle yhteydelle ei voida myydä lippuja. Tieto voi siis olla teknisesti oikein, mutta sisällöllisesti harhaanjohtavaa ja johtaa vääriin johtopäätöksiin.

----------


## PNu

> Kuulostaa varsin epäuskottavalta selitys, että tämän takia tarvittaisiin oikeasti yksi lisäyksikkö odottamassa, että tällaisen huollon aikana vielä sattumanvaraisesti hajoaisi toinenkin yksikkö.


Historiasta voidaan ottaa oppia. Harmaita kiitojunarunkoja VR:llä oli 6 kpl ja niillä ajettiin kiertoa, jossa normaali runkotarve oli talvella 3 kpl ja kesällä 4 kpl. 3-vaunuinen moottoriton yksikkö tuskin oli teknisesti monimutkaisempi ylläpidettävä ja herkemmin vikaantuva, kuin Sm6:n kaltainen 7-vaunuinen kallistuvakorinen moottorijuna.

Dm8-kiitojunia oli 12 kpl ja normaali runkotarve alkuaikoina talvella 6 kpl ja kesällä 7-8 kpl viikonpäivästä riippuen. Tosin tämä tahtoi olla jo liikaa ja ajoittain muulla kalustolla jouduttiin paikkaamaan.

50 % varakalustoa ei ole mitenkään poikkeavan paljon, jos kysymys on arvokkaissa tehtävissä käytettävästä pienestä kalustosarjasta.




> Mutta eiköhän tällaisen tapahtuman odotusarvoja pitäisi osata VR:n osata laskea, ja mitoittaa sen pohjalta kalustotarvetta.


Epäilemättä VR on tuon odotusarvon laskenut ja päätynyt siihen, että Pietarin liikenteeseen tarvitaan neljä runkoa.

----------


## jawahl

> 50 % varakalustoa ei ole mitenkään poikkeavan paljon, jos kysymys on arvokkaissa tehtävissä käytettävästä pienestä kalustosarjasta.


Se on totta, että vaikka yhtiöllä olisi junia vain kaksi, niin yksi on oltava varalla, jolloin varajunaprosentiksi muodostuu tuo 50%. Mutta jos ja kun nyt näyttäisi siltä, että Hki-SPb-liikenteessä on neljä ostettua Allegroa, joista kaikista maksetaan kovaa pääomakulua koko ajan ja kaksi niistä on joka päivä vuorollaan varikolla tuottamatta yhtään mitään, niin silloin Allegro-liikenteen varajuna-% on 100%. 

Muistetaan vielä, että varikolla seisoo valtaosan vuodesta käyttämättömänä myös täysin käyttökelpoinen ja korkeatasoinen IC-Sibelius-juna, jolloin tuon reitin varajuna-% nousee se mukaan lukien peräti 150%:iin. Ja siellähän seisoo myös IC-Sibeliustakin edeltänyt - edelleen käyttökelpoinen - sinivaunuinen Sibelius-juna käyttämättömänä...

----------


## hmikko

> Vaan juuri siitä se johtuu sekä varalla olevan henkilökunnan puutteesta.


Anekdoottina: itse istuin perjantaina Pendolinossa, joka kökötti pääradalla Seinäjoen eteläpuolella turvesuon laidalla tunnin paikallaan. Syynä tähän oli ukkosmyrsky, joka oli hajottanut radan turvalaitteita Seinäjoella ja kaatanut puita radoille, tosin ei ko. junan tielle. Laitevian takia nopeusrajoitus Seinäjoen lähettyvillä pudotettiin 5 km/h -vauhtiin, jolloin vastaan tulevan junan saapuminen ohituspaikalle kesti ja sen jälkeen kahden yksikön Pendolino-juna rullaili Seinäjoelle kävelyvauhtia. Junassa ei ollut mitään vikaa; vessat, ilmastointi ja kaatosateessa oleelliset ikkunoiden tiivisteet toimivat moitteetta ja ajolangassakin oli sähkövirtaa. Varakalusto tai edes varahenkilöstö radanpidossa ei olisi tainnut auttaa tähän tilanteeseen mitään.

----------


## jawahl

> Ministeri Vehviläinen vastaa VR:n tietoihin perustuen, että valtaosa kysynnästä muodostuu Helsingistä käsin ja että Tampereelta lähtijöitä on ollut 1,7 %. tämä on harhaanjohtavaa, koska käytännössä monet tamperelaismatkustajienkin lipuista ostetaan erikseen kotimaanosuudesta ja helsinkiläisten matkatoimistojen kautta.


Olen ollut kolmessa Venäjällä toimivassa yrityksessä töissä. Pirkanmaalta, Hämeestä, Keski-Suomesta, Keski-Uudeltamaalta (Hyvinkää, Järvenpää), Satakunnasta ja Pohjanmaalta meitä on liikkunut yli 10 vuoden aikana 3-8 henkilöä viikottain Venäjälle riippuen viikosta, firmasta ja projekteista. Joka ikisen matkamme lippu on ostettu yrityksen pääkonttorin kautta Helsingistä välille Helsinki-Pietari tai Helsinki-Moskova. 

Nyt kun oikein tähänkin perehtyy, niin kesälomat ym. tauot pois lukien matkoja Venäjälle on vuositasolla tehty suurin piirtein noin 35-40 viikon aikana. Eli pelkästään meidän kautta on kirjautunut matkoja Helsingistä tehdyiksi vähintään 1.000 kpl tänä aikana, vaikka tosiasiassa kaikki matkat on tehty Rixusta ja Rixun pohjoispuolelta Tampere-Pietari-Allegron aluuelta. Tällaisia yrityksiä on paljon muitakin ja heillä on sama käytäntö. 

Lisäksi tiedämme, että Venäjän lomamatkalle ostetaan useimmiten pakettimatka matkatoimistosta ja niiden pakettien sisältämä matka on välille Helsinki-Pietari, vaikka matkustavat henkilöt tosiasiassa lähtisivät Seinäjoelta, Toijalasta, Hämeenlinnasta, Jyväskylästä, Vaasasta jne.

Edellä kuvattuihin molempiin tapauksiin Tampere-Pietari-Allegron aluuelta yhdyslippu ostetaan erikseen ja se kirjautuu vain kotimaan liikenteeseen. Lisäksi tulee vielä muistaa, että Tampereen Allegron lippuja ostettaisiin myös Toijalan, Hämeenlinnan, Rixun, Lahden, Kouvolan, Vainikkalan, Viipurin ja Pietarin asemilta sekä vielä niiden vaihtoyhteysasemiltakin. Ministerin vastauksen perusteena oleva Tampereen aseman lipunmyyntimäärä on siis täysin puutteellinen ja ministeriä asiassa harhaanjohtava.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko VR niissä vastauksissa sitten harhauttanut ministereitä? Jos on, niin sittenhän kyse on rikoksesta.


Minä pidän harhauttamisena tai valehteluna sanoa yhtä kun totuus on toista. Esimerkkejä löytyy mainitsemistani aiheista, Kemijärven yöjunasta ja Pisarasta. Ei vaan näytä olevan mitään vaikutusta sillä, että väärien tietojen esittäminen myöhemmin paljastuu.




> Vaan juuri siitä se johtuu sekä varalla olevan henkilökunnan puutteesta. Toisin sanoen tehostamisessa on menty liiankin pitkälle eikä ole enää valmiuksia hoitaa poikkeavia tilanteita.


Jos juna jää keskelle metsää, ongelman ratkaisu on käydä hinaamassa juna toimivalla veturilla metsästä pois. On väärä ratkaisu tuoda satojen kilometrien päästä varajuna ja siirtää matkustajat laiturittomalla ratapenkalla toisiin vaunuihin. Junan haku linjalta toisella veturilla ei välttämättä edes edellytä mitään erityistä varakalustoa ja -miehitystä, vaan asia voidaan hoitaa veturin ja kuljettajan tehtävän muuttamisella. Kuten ottamalla veturi+kuljettaja toisesta junasta. Jos toinen juna on henkilöjuna, se voidaan seisottaa matkustajineen hallitusti asemalla ja ehkä järjestää korvaavia kuljetuksia niitä tarvitseville.

Voin nyt vaikka antaa pari omaa esimerkkiä lähihistoriasta. Olin matkustamassa Pendolinolla, jossa kärähti yksi akusto ja juna pysähtyi pääradalle asemien väliin. Varajuna olisi ollut alle vartin päässä Ilmalassa. Mutta mitä hyötyä siitä olisi ollut? Onneksi meitä ei käsketty ulos penkalle, vaan kuljettaja sai Pendolinon bootatuksi ja ajettiin lähimmälle laiturille. Siinä siirryimme seuraavaan pohjoiseen menossa olleeseen junaan. Savossa matka Kuopioon keskeytyi jonnekin Siilinjärven paikkeille, kun myrsky kaatoi puita. Pysähdyimme asemalle, josta meidät vietiin busseilla Kuopioon. Ei kaatuneiden puiden läpi pääse sen paremmin varajunallakaan.




> Historiasta voidaan ottaa oppia. Harmaita kiitojunarunkoja VR:llä oli 6 kpl ja niillä ajettiin kiertoa, jossa normaali runkotarve oli talvella 3 kpl ja kesällä 4 kpl...


Historiasta ei voi ottaa oppia tässä asiassa. Nykyaikaisen junan luotettavuus, sekä ennakoivan huollon tarve että vikaantumisväli, ovat aivan eri luokkaa kuin 50 vuotta sitten. Tässä ketjussa on todisteltu, että Allegro-junien käytettävyys on joko 50 % tai 66 %, miten nyt sitten selityksiä tulkitsee. En yksinkertaisesti usko tähän. Eli että hankintasopimuksessa lukisi, että tilaaja hyväksyy käytettävyydeksi edes 66 %.

Tlajunen on mielestäni asiallisesti pyrkinyt valottamaan, että ollaan vielä vastaanottovaiheessa (sisäänajolla varmaan tarkoitetaan sitä, sillä ei nykyään tarvita 1950-luvun henkilöautojen tapaista sisäänajoja). Vastaanottoon voi liittyä erityisesti luotettavuuden toteamiseen liittyviä toimenpiteitä, jotka johtavat siihen, että oikeasti voi syntyä tilanne, jossa kaksi runkoa on perustellusti pois käyttövalmiudesta. Näin ollen tilaaja joutuu hyväksymään alhaisen käytettävyyden vastaanottokokeiden täyttämiseksi. Mutta arvaan, kun en tiedä kun asiat ovat muka suuria liikesalaisuuksia, että hankintasopimuksessa Allegrojen käytettävyyden takuuarvoksi on kirjattu jokin luku, joka on lähellä 90 % ja todennäköisesti yli. Muussa tapauksessa tuskin Alstom olisi kauppaa voittanut.

Mutta nämä vastaanottovaiheen järjestelyt eivät käy selitykseksi tamperelaisille. Junien vastaanotto on hoidettu noin vuodessa, jolloin on nähty kaikki vuodenajat. Ei vastaanottovaiheella ole mitään merkitystä sille, missä käytössä junat ovat koko elinaikanaan vastaanoton jälkeen. Jos nyt oletetaan, että taattu käytettävyys on 90 % ja on helppo todeta, että neljän vuoroparin kierto voidaan järjestää siten, että yhdeltä junayksiköltä ei tarvitse edellyttää yli 90 % käytettävyyttä kun on olemassa 3 junaa, neljäs runko on tarpeeton. Jos sitä voidaan käyttää johonkin oletettuun tarkoitukseen, kuten Turun liikenteeseen tai Hki-SPb -lisävuoroon, se on yhtä hyvin mahdollista käyttää Tpe-SPb -vuoroon. Eli on perusteetonta väittää, ettei juuri Tampereen liikenne ole teknisesti mahdollista, mutta joku muu on.

Ihan vielä selvennykseksi, jos joku ei ymmärrä, mitä käytettävyys tarkoittaa. Se tarkoittaa sitä, minkä osan juna on käytettävissä käyttötarkoitukseensa siitä ajasta, jona junaa aiotaan käyttää. Käytettävyyttä alentavat ennakoivan huollon tarvitsema aika sekä tilastollinen vikaantumisvälin aiheuttama junan käyttöeste.

Esimerkiksi jos juna on käytettävissä yhdeksänä päivänä kymmenestä, käytettävyys on 90 %. Mutta jos junia aiotaan käyttää liikenteessä klo 0501, ja ennakoivan huollon huoltotoimet voidaan aina tehdä enintään neljän tunnin jaksoissa, käytettävyys on ennakoivan huollon suhteen 100 %. Koska kaikki huoltotoimet ehditään tehdä yöllä, kun junaa ei tarvita liikenteeseen. Jos junan vikaantumisväli on esimerkiksi 300.000 km ja päivittäinen ajomäärä 2000 km, vikaantuminen alentaa käytettävyyden yhteen päivään 150 päivän jälkeen eli arvoon 99,3 %.

Käytettävyyden perusteella voidaan hankittavalle junamäärälle laskea huoltovara eli varakaluston tarve. Minimimäärä on tietenkin yksi. Edellä olevin esimerkkiluvuin yhtä enempi huoltovaraa tarvitaan ainoastaan vikaantumisvälin perusteella sitten, kun hankitaan enemmän kuin 150 junaa.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Anekdoottina: itse istuin perjantaina Pendolinossa, joka kökötti pääradalla Seinäjoen eteläpuolella turvesuon laidalla tunnin paikallaan. Syynä tähän oli ukkosmyrsky, joka oli hajottanut radan turvalaitteita Seinäjoella ja kaatanut puita radoille, tosin ei ko. junan tielle.
> 
> Varakalusto tai edes varahenkilöstö radanpidossa ei olisi tainnut auttaa tähän tilanteeseen mitään.


Tottakai olisi auttanut. Paha myöhästyminen on omiaan sekoittamaan kalustokierrot, joten varalla oleva juna auttaa siinä, ettei seuraava vuoro putoa jo heti lähdössä aikataulustaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:06 ----------




> Se on totta, että vaikka yhtiöllä olisi junia vain kaksi, niin yksi on oltava varalla, jolloin varajunaprosentiksi muodostuu tuo 50%. Mutta jos ja kun nyt näyttäisi siltä, että Hki-SPb-liikenteessä on neljä ostettua Allegroa, joista kaikista maksetaan kovaa pääomakulua koko ajan ja kaksi niistä on joka päivä vuorollaan varikolla tuottamatta yhtään mitään, niin silloin Allegro-liikenteen varajuna-% on 100%.


Jos Sm6-runkoja on 4 kpl ja niistä liikenteessä 2 kpl niin uskoisin varakalustoa olevan silloin 50 % kokonaismäärästä.




> Muistetaan vielä, että varikolla seisoo valtaosan vuodesta käyttämättömänä myös täysin käyttökelpoinen ja korkeatasoinen IC-Sibelius-juna, jolloin tuon reitin varajuna-% nousee se mukaan lukien peräti 150%:iin. Ja siellähän seisoo myös IC-Sibeliustakin edeltänyt - edelleen käyttökelpoinen - sinivaunuinen Sibelius-juna käyttämättömänä...


Joka on yhtä tyhjän kanssa, koska se ei kykene samaan aikatauluun kuin Allegro. Tai tietysti kykenisi, jos Allegron aikataulu hidastettaisiin vanhan IC-Sibeliuksen tasolle mutta eihän koko Allegroa olisi silloin kannattanut hankkia.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:13 ----------




> Jos juna jää keskelle metsää, ongelman ratkaisu on käydä hinaamassa juna toimivalla veturilla metsästä pois. On väärä ratkaisu tuoda satojen kilometrien päästä varajuna ja siirtää matkustajat laiturittomalla ratapenkalla toisiin vaunuihin.


Tietysti. Luulin, ettei moisen itsestäänselvyyden toteaminen ole täällä välttämätöntä. Mutta jostain pitää löytää varajuna myös sen hajonneen tilalle seuraavalle matkalle.




> Historiasta ei voi ottaa oppia tässä asiassa. Nykyaikaisen junan luotettavuus, sekä ennakoivan huollon tarve että vikaantumisväli, ovat aivan eri luokkaa kuin 50 vuotta sitten.


Aivan kuten Pendolinojen moitteeton toiminta on vuosien varrella osoittanut.

----------


## kouvo

Kuinkas monta kertaa Allegro on tähän mennessä piiputtanut linjalle, niin että on tarvittu varakalustoa? Vai onko liikesalaisuus?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta nämä vastaanottovaiheen järjestelyt eivät käy selitykseksi tamperelaisille. Junien vastaanotto on hoidettu noin vuodessa, jolloin on nähty kaikki vuodenajat.


Ilmeisesti tamperelaisilla on vähän optimistinen käsitys missä ajassa vastaanotto ja takuukorjaukset saadaan tällaiselle yksilölliselle suurnopeusjunatyypille hoidettua, jonka on kyettävä kulkea kahden eri valtakunnan rautateillä, joilla on eri sähköjärjestelmä, eri kulunvalvontalaitteet, eri toimintakulttuuri jne välillä. Ei Suomen ja Venäjän välinen rautatieliikenne ole mikään Lenin-museo  :Very Happy: 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Joka on yhtä tyhjän kanssa, koska se ei kykene samaan aikatauluun kuin Allegro. Tai tietysti kykenisi, jos Allegron aikataulu hidastettaisiin vanhan IC-Sibeliuksen tasolle mutta eihän koko Allegroa olisi silloin kannattanut hankkia..


Ei ole sentään ihan yhtä tyhjän kanssa. Poikkeustilanteessa voitaneen hyväksyä jonkin verran aikataulusta jälkeen jääminen. Ja eikös suurin osa Allegron nopeudesta suhteessa Sibeliukseen liity rajatoimintojen järjestämiseen eikä niinkään suureen linjanopeuteen? Vai olenko ymmärtänyt väärin?

Toisaalta voisi ajatella niinkin että Tampere-Pietari aloitettaisiin IC Sibeliuksella, joka myöhemmin korvattaisiin Allegrolla kunhan liikenne pääsee ensin kunnolla käyntiin.

----------


## Mikle

> Ja eikös suurin osa Allegron nopeudesta suhteessa Sibeliukseen liity rajatoimintojen järjestämiseen eikä niinkään suureen linjanopeuteen? Vai olenko ymmärtänyt väärin?
> .


Varmaan rajatoimintojen järjestely Allegrossa on osaltaan nopeuttanut toimintaa. Mutta siinä mielessä olet ymmärtänyt väärin, että Allegron kanssa vältytään veturinvaihdolta Vainikkalassa ja sitä kautta jarrujen koetteluilta ym. asiaan liittyvältä. aikaa säästyy. Se, onko matkanopeus Sibben 140km/h vai Sm6:n +200km/h, vaikuttaa tuolla matkalla tietysti myös paljon.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Aivan kuten Pendolinojen moitteeton toiminta on vuosien varrella osoittanut.


Eipä ole tässä näkösällä Pendojen hankintasopimusta ja siinä määriteltyä käytettävyyttä. En tunne VR-Yhtymän ja Alstomin välisiä neuvotteluja, mutta sen verran on julkisuuteenkin tihkunut tietoja, että VR-Yhtymä tai mikä se silloin oli osti mm. yhteisajokelpoisia junia, mutta eivät ne sitten sitä olleetkaan. Jos VR-jotain hoiti asiansa oikein kuten tämän yhteisajokelpoisuuden suhteen, jotain on sovittu myös Pendojen käytettävyydestä. Ja jos se ei ole täyttynyt takuuajan kuluessa, toimitus ei ole vastannut tilausta ja siitä olisi pitänyt tulla ainakin korvausta valmistajalta.

Mutta yhtä kaikki, Allegrot on toimitettu viime vuonna, Pendot toissa vuosikymmenellä. Maailma menee eteenpäin, vaikkei Suomessa aina siltä tuntuisikaan.




> Ilmeisesti tamperelaisilla on vähän optimistinen käsitys missä ajassa vastaanotto ja takuukorjaukset saadaan tällaiselle yksilölliselle suurnopeusjunatyypille hoidettua...


Miten niin? Ei junien vastaanottotarkastusta tehdä vuosikaupalla. Junat hankitaan liikennettä eikä tarkastuksia varten. Pääosa vastaanottotarkastuksista tehdään ennen junan asettamista liikenteeseen. Sen jälkeen tehdään vain sellaisia tarkastuksia, joita ei voida tehdä ennen, kuten tietyt luotettavuuteen liittyvät hyväksynnät, jotka edellyttävät asetettuja käyttökilometri- tai käyttöaikamääriä. Ei junia todellakaan toimiteta siten, että ne pannaan ajoon ja katsotaan, mitkä paikat hajoavat ja korjataan sitten päiväkaupalla.




> Se, onko matkanopeus Sibben 140km/h vai Sm6:n +200km/h, vaikuttaa tuolla matkalla tietysti myös paljon.


Sibeliuksen nopeus on 160 km/h. Mutta merkittävää Allegrojen matka-ajalle on myös siinä, että rata niin meidän kuin Venäjän puolella on korjattu ja nopeustasoa nostettu. Venäjällä rata on vastikään aidattu ja tasoristeyksien kanssa siirrytty tiukkaan käytäntöön, jossa miehityksen kanssa liikenne pysäytetään pitkäksi ajaksi. Autojonot olivat kymmeniä autoja, kun hiljan Pietarissa kävin.

Mutta jos lasketaan Sibelius-junan käyttöä varakalustona, ei se ole ollenkaan huono mahdollisuus. Jos lasketaan 160 km/h nopeudella ja 8 pysähdyksellä kuten Allegroilla nyt, matka-ajaksi tulee runsas kolme tuntia. Kun Suomen puolella pystytään ajamaan käytännössä koko matka 220 km/h ja Venäjällä mentiin ainakin omalla matkallani mennen tullen 200 km/h, Sibelius voi varmasti ajaa koko matkan 160 km/h. Sibelius pystyy Sr2:n vetämänä varmasti samaan kiihtyvyyteen kuin Allegro, joten rohkenen veikata, että Sibelius kelpaa hyvin Allegrojen varakalustoksi. Mutta Allegroa huonommin reitille Tpe-SPb, koska Riihimäellä tulee veturinvaihto ja siitä ylimääräiset 10 minuuttia.

Mutta voihan toki tehdä niin, että kun HkiSPb on imagon kannalta tärkein yhteys ja Tampereen juna olisi vain toisen luokan rupusakkijuna, niin mikäli jokin Allegro pettäisi, juuri Tampereen juna korvattaisiin Sibeliuksella ja valiteltaisiin viivästystä, jotta Helsingin junan matkustajat saavat mitä ostivat.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Miten niin? Ei junien vastaanottotarkastusta tehdä vuosikaupalla. Junat hankitaan liikennettä eikä tarkastuksia varten. Pääosa vastaanottotarkastuksista tehdään ennen junan asettamista liikenteeseen. Sen jälkeen tehdään vain sellaisia tarkastuksia, joita ei voida tehdä ennen, kuten tietyt luotettavuuteen liittyvät hyväksynnät, jotka edellyttävät asetettuja käyttökilometri- tai käyttöaikamääriä. Ei junia todellakaan toimiteta siten, että ne pannaan ajoon ja katsotaan, mitkä paikat hajoavat ja korjataan sitten päiväkaupalla.


Nykyajan junia, varsinkin jos ei ole sarjatuotantojunasta kysymys, joudutaan säätämään ainakin reilun vuoden siitä kun se ensimmäisen kerran on kulkenut vastaanottavan organisaation raiteilla. Näin on toimittu kaikkien VR:n 1990-luvun jälken hankkimien junien kohdalla. Niin pendojen, pupujen, marsujen, surullistenkuuluisien kiskobussien ym ym kanssa. Koska Allegro on kahdessa eri maassa kulkeva juna, se ei ole mikään sarjatuotantovehje. Ensimmäinen allegrorunko saapui alkuvuodesta 2010 ja viimeinen loppukesästä 2010 eli kaikki eivät ole olleet edes vuotta Suomessa. Mistä tämä hoppu johtuu? Kunhan ne säädöt on saatu rauhassa tehtyä niin kolme runkoa on yhtaikaa liikenteessä. Se on sitten toinen juttu että millä reitillä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

Tarkennuksia:




> Sibeliuksen nopeus on 160 km/h.


Tämä vain, jos keulalle saadaan Sr2. Todennäköisesti ei saada, joten nopeudeksi kannattaa ajatella 140 km/h, koska se on huomattavasti todennäköisempi skenaario.





> Kun Suomen puolella pystytään ajamaan käytännössä koko matka 220 km/h ja Venäjällä mentiin ainakin omalla matkallani mennen tullen 200 km/h, Sibelius voi varmasti ajaa koko matkan 160 km/h.


220 km/h on sallittu (edelleen) vain Lahden oikoradalla. 200 onnistuu lyhyitä pätkiä lukuunottamatta välillä Tikkurila-Luumäki. Sr2-vetoinen Sibelius voi ajaa 160 välillä Pasila-Luumäki. Luumäki-Vainikkala on 140 km/h kaikille junille.

EDIT: Sibeliuksen uudemmassakin rungossa ykkösluokan vaunu on "sininen". En ole varma sen suurimmasta sallitusta nopeudesta, mutta jos se on suurimman osan sinisistä tapaan 140 km/h, niin Sibeliuksen 160 km/h:n vauhdin voi unohtaa myös Sr2-vetoisena.

----------


## Mikle

> Sibeliuksen nopeus on 160 km/h.


Hyviä huomioita sinulla tuosta radan parannustyöstä Allegro-liikenteen yhteydessä. Mutta Sibben huippunopeus oli ainakin aktiiviliikenteen aikaan 140. 

Veturivetoinen juna Sr2:lla varustettuna luultavasti kiihtyy reilusti, mutta liukkaalla kelillä, joita näillä kohdin maapalloa on aika usein, käytännössä homma sujuu silloin varmaan vähän verkkaisemmin

----------


## tlajunen

> Veturivetoinen juna Sr2:lla varustettuna luultavasti kiihtyy reilusti, mutta liukkaalla kelillä, joita näillä kohdin maapalloa on aika usein, käytännössä homma sujuu silloin varmaan vähän verkkaisemmin


Liukkaalla kelillä tosiaan merkittävimmäksi tekijäksi muodostuu kitkapaino (paino vetävillä pyörillä), tehoa kyllä kaikessa kalustossa riittää sutimiseen. Allegro ei tässä tilanteessa ole kuitenkaan mitenkään erityisen hyvässä asemassa, sillä siinä on vetureita keveämpi akselipaino, eikä vetäviä akseleitakaan kuin kahdeksan - mikä on toki tuplamäärä yksittäiseen veturiin nähden.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hyviä huomioita sinulla tuosta radan parannustyöstä Allegro-liikenteen yhteydessä. Mutta Sibben huippunopeus oli ainakin aktiiviliikenteen aikaan 140.


Lienet oikeassa. Luotin hetken Wikipediaan, mutta jäi kaivelemaan. Sibeliuksen vaunujen kylkimerkintöjen mukaan nopeus on 140 km/h. No kun laskelma antaa 160 km/h:lle 3:07, 140 km/h:lle tulee 3:41. Tuohon veturinvaihdot päälle (Vainikkala ja Viipuri), niin päästäneen liki neljään tuntiin.

Tosin ihan oikeasti, jos Allegroille halutaan pitää huokea varakalusto eikä ylimääräinen 30 miljooonan juna, niin olennaisesti halvemmalla nostettaisiin Sibelius-rungon nopeus.

Antero

----------


## jawahl

> Jos Sm6-runkoja on 4 kpl ja niistä liikenteessä 2 kpl niin uskoisin varakalustoa olevan silloin 50 % kokonaismäärästä


Voi sen tulkita noinkin. Toisaalta jos kaksi junaa on ajossa ja kaksi varalla, niin silloin suhde on 2/2=100%, eli sama määrä junia seisoo mitä niitä liikkuu. Plus sitten vielä se Sibelius, mutta jätetään se nyt pois. 
Olennaista on, että kaksi junaa on ajossa ja kaksi seisoo, ja että näistä toisen voisi laittaa Länsi-Suomen suunnalle tuottavaan liikenteeseen, jos ei ole tarkoitus lähitulevaisuudessa siirtyä H:ki-Pietari-liikenteessä esim. 12 päivittäiseen vuoroon, tai siihen, että toista junaa ajetaan yhteenkytkettynä piakkoin.

----------


## hmikko

> Pendojen käytettävyydestä. Ja jos se ei ole täyttynyt takuuajan kuluessa, toimitus ei ole vastannut tilausta ja siitä olisi pitänyt tulla ainakin korvausta valmistajalta.


Pendolinojen alkutaipaleelta muistan useitakin uutisia, joiden mukaan Fiat Ferroviaria maksoi varsin tuntuvia korvauksia junien toimimattomuudesta. Nimenomaisesti kytkinongelman korvaamisesta tosin ei ole muistikuvaa, mutta uutismedioiden tarkkuus ei taida yltää tälle tasolle muutenkaan.

----------


## late-

> Ja jos se ei ole täyttynyt takuuajan kuluessa, toimitus ei ole vastannut tilausta ja siitä olisi pitänyt tulla ainakin korvausta valmistajalta.


Mehän tiedämme miten hyvin nämä korvaukset ovat nostaneet esimerkiksi Helsingin Variotramien käyttöastetta. Vai ovatko sittenkään? Noh. Helsingin seuraavat ratikat käyttönottotarkastetaan toki ennen ajoa ja vuoden päästä ensimmäisen vaunun saapumisesta ne ovatkin jo 90 % käyttöasteella ajossa. Eikö vain?

Kun kaluston absoluuttinen määrä on pieni ja halutaan taata luotettava palvelu, kaksi junaa varalla ei ole käyttöönottovaiheessa paljon. Juniin on ihan normaalia tehdä muutoksia vielä ensimmäisen vaunun saavuttua. Huhu kertoo, että juuri tilattuihin ratikoihinkin saatetaan tehdä muutoksia peräti ensimmäisen kahden vaunun saapumisen jälkeen. Näitä muutoksia varten yksittäisiä yksiköitä voidaan joutua ottamaan pidemmäksi aikaa ajosta. Kun näin käy, varakalustoa onkin vian yksi yksikkö.

Pidän todennäköisenä, että jatkossa kolmannella yksiköllä ajetaan ennalta tunnettuina sesonkiaikoina joko ylimääräisiä vuoroja tai tuplataan joitakin lähtöjä. Mahdollisesti molempia. Vastaavasti varataan jaksoja, jolloin lisävuoroja ei ajeta. Niille aikataulutetaan isompia huoltoja. Lisävuorojen peruminen on myös imagomielessä helpompaa kuin ydintuotteen.

Hyvin tiukalla kalustokierrolla toimimisesta on kokemuksia parin vuoden sisään myös Finnairilta. Heillähän on aivan äärimmäiset luotettavuusvaatimukset kalustolle. Silti kävi välillä niin, että jokin kaukolaivaston kone ei toiminutkaan. Kun varakalusto ja kierrot oli viritetty äärimmillen, jouduttiin perumaan ja myöhästyttämään kaukovuoroja monta päivää putkeen. Siitä vasta riemu repeäisi täälläkin, jos VR:n lippulaivatuote joutuisi samaan. Pendolinoonhan vastaavaa irvailua ja jälkiviisautta on kohdistettu täälläkin oikein urakalla.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ilmeisesti tamperelaisilla on vähän optimistinen käsitys missä ajassa vastaanotto ja takuukorjaukset saadaan tällaiselle yksilölliselle suurnopeusjunatyypille hoidettua, jonka on kyettävä kulkea kahden eri valtakunnan rautateillä, joilla on eri sähköjärjestelmä, eri kulunvalvontalaitteet, eri toimintakulttuuri jne välillä. Ei Suomen ja Venäjän välinen rautatieliikenne ole mikään Lenin-museo 
> 
> t. Rainer


Tamperelaiset ovat täsmälleen oikeaan aikaan liikkeellä. Allegrot ovat olleet ajossa melkein vuoden, joten mitä todennäköisimmin ensimmäiset arvioinnit ja suunnitelmat mahdollisista laajennuksista tehdään ensi syksynä. Eli juuri nyt on oikea aika lobata. Mikä selittäänee osaltaan vr:n ärtyneen suhtautumisen, siellä oltaisiin varmaankin mieluummin päätetty rauhassa ja jätetty kaupungit tapahtuneen tosiasian eteen. Tiedä vaikka jotain sisäpiirivuotoakin olisi tapahtunut.

Tampere olisi varmaan meidän suomalaisten kannalta järkevin laajennuskohde, mutta asiasta pitää päättää yhdessä venäläisten kanssa ja pelkäänpä että he asettavat Turun etusijalle. Ainakin venälaisturistit matkustavat mielellään Suomen kautta Ruotsiin ja Turku lauttayhteyksineen tuntuu varmasti luontevammalta määränpäältä kansainväliselle junalle, olipa asialla oikeasti merkitystä tahi ei. Jos nyt sattuisi olemaan niin, että venälaisosapuolen kanssa olisi jo alustavasti sovittu, että tulevaisuudessa yksi Helsinkiin tulevista vuoroista voisi jatkaa Turkuun, niin tamperelaisten ulostulon on täytynyt olla poikkeusellisen kiusallista vr:n kannalta. Mutta ken elää, se näkee. Jään odottamaan mielenkiinnolla, kuinka tämä asia edistyy.

----------


## petteri

Nyt kesällä ollaan jo tilanteessa, jossa kaksi Allegroa ei kunnolla riitä Helsingin ja Pietarin väliseen liikenteeseen. Kolmas Allegro pitäisi saada nopeasti liikenteeseen. Jos yksi varajuna ei riitä, varayhteydet voidaan hoitaa IC2 kalustolla, ei veturin vaihto Vainikkalassa niin kauan vie, ettei päästä suunnilleen neljään tuntiin. Passi- tullitarkastus junassa on olennaisin nopeuttaja.

Vaikka Allegroja varmaan tilataan pikaisesti lisää toimitusaika on pitkä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Nyt kesällä ollaan jo tilanteessa, jossa kaksi Allegroa ei kunnolla riitä Helsingin ja Pietarin väliseen liikenteeseen.


Mihin lähteeseen tämä perustuu?

----------


## SlaverioT

> Ainakin venälaisturistit matkustavat mielellään Suomen kautta Ruotsiin ja Turku lauttayhteyksineen tuntuu varmasti luontevammalta määränpäältä kansainväliselle junalle, olipa asialla oikeasti merkitystä tahi ei.


Tämä lienee todennäköinen skenaario. Havaintona Neva Travelin busseja tulee Turku-Helsinki moottoritiellä vastaan lähes jatkuvalla syötöllä. Tampere-Helsinki välillä en muista nähneeni yhtäkään. Ehkä jatko Turun satamaan on se salaisuus jota VR varjelee. Neva ja muut venäläiset matkatoimistot menettävät tuottavan bisneksen tai ainakin merkittävän siivun siitä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mehän tiedämme miten hyvin nämä korvaukset ovat nostaneet esimerkiksi Helsingin Variotramien käyttöastetta. Vai ovatko sittenkään?


Variotraminen käyttöaste on noussut ratkaisevasti, kun myyjä korvaa ongelmat pitämällä vaunut omalla kustannuksellaan ajokelpoisina. Tämä on ollut mahdollista juuri siksi, että hankintasopimuksessa on sovittu, mikä on vaunujen käytettävyys ja millä hinnalla. Käytettävyys ei toteutunut sovitulla hinnalla, mutta se toteutuu paljon korkeammalla hinnalla. Sovitun ja toteutuneen hinnan eron maksaa nyt myyjä, koska ei ole täyttänyt sopimusta.

Jos Variotram-kauppaa verrataan Allegroihin, on hyvä ymmärtää, että Variotramien kauppa on tehty 15 vuotta aikaisemmin. Oletan, että Karelian Trains ei ole ollut ainakaan huonompi kaupan tekijä kuin HKL 15 vuotta aikaisemmin.




> Noh. Helsingin seuraavat ratikat käyttönottotarkastetaan toki ennen ajoa ja vuoden päästä ensimmäisen vaunun saapumisesta ne ovatkin jo 90 % käyttöasteella ajossa. Eikö vain?


Uusien vaunujen käytettävyydestä on sovittu periaatteessa samalla tavalla kuin Variotramienkin kanssa, mitäs syytä olisi tinkiä hyvästä tavasta tehdä hankintasopimus. Kuten lehdistäkin on voinut lukea, ensin toimitetaan kaksi vaunua, joiden kanssa selvitetään ns. lastentaudit uudesta vaunusta, josta ei ole käyttökokemusta mistään muualta. Kun siis ensin tehdään kaksi protoyyppiä, ei niille ole tarkoituskaan vaatia samaa käytettävyyttä kuin sarjatuotantovaunuille. Se sijaan sarjatuotantovaunuilla on asiallinen käytettävyysvaatimus sanktioineen.




> Huhu kertoo, että juuri tilattuihin ratikoihinkin saatetaan tehdä muutoksia peräti ensimmäisen kahden vaunun saapumisen jälkeen.


Tietenkin sarjatuotantovaunut voivat poiketa kahdesta prototyypistä, sillä juuri sitä varten prototyypit tehdään, että niiden perusteella saadun kokemuksen mukaan voidaan vaunun rakennetta muuttaa ennen sarjatuotantoa. Prototyypit muutetaan sitten sarjatuotannon mukaisiksi, jotta kaikki 40 vaunua ovat samanlaisia. Eikä tämäkään ole mitään uutta. Näin toimittiin jo 30 vuotta sitten 100-sarjan metrojunien kanssa. Nokkajuna 101106 oli se erä, jonka kanssa hankittiin kokemukset ja päätettiin sarjajunien lopullinen rakenne.

Eli 40 vaunun ratikkahankinta, joka sisältää 2 prototyyppiä ja niiden 2 vuoden koeajovaiheen, on eri asia kuin neljän Allegron tilaus. Ja erolle on varsin hyvät perustelut. Neljän junan toimitussarjaa ei oikein voi jakaa protoihin ja sarjatuotteisiin. Eikä ole tarpeenkaan sen kannalta, että Pendolinoja on valmistettu ja toimitettu kymmeniä. Ei ole kyse uudesta tuotteesta, josta ei ole kokemuksia. On vain kyse olemassa olevan tuotteen asiakaskohtaisesta variaatiosta, mikä on normaalia kaikissa kaupoissa.




> Kun kaluston absoluuttinen määrä on pieni ja halutaan taata luotettava palvelu, kaksi junaa varalla ei ole käyttöönottovaiheessa paljon. Juniin on ihan normaalia tehdä muutoksia vielä ensimmäisen vaunun saavuttua.


Käyttöönottovaihe on ohimenevä vaihe, ei pysyvä tila. Allegroilla ei ryhdyttykään ajamaan heti nykyistä neljää päivittäistä vuoroa, vaan käyttöönottovaiheessa tarve oli vähemmän kuin nyt. Eikä Tampereella ole vaadittu, että liikenne pitäisi aloittaa heti tai käyttöönottovaiheessa.

Eli on turha sotkea keskustelua Allegrojen tarvittavasta junamäärästä siihen, miten toimitaan junien vastaanottovaiheen aikana. Se on eri asia kuin normaali käyttöaika. Kritiikki kohdistuu siihen, että VR-Yhtymä itse sanoo, että nyt kun ajetaan neljä vuoroparia päivässä, tarvitaan neljä Allegro-junaa, eikä siksi voi edes keskustella siitä, että yksi juna sijoitettaisiin Tampereen liikenteeseen. Ei VR-Yhtymä ole perustellut tätä väitettä millään käyttöönottovaiheen tarpeilla.




> Hyvin tiukalla kalustokierrolla toimimisesta on kokemuksia parin vuoden sisään myös Finnairilta. Heillähän on aivan äärimmäiset luotettavuusvaatimukset kalustolle. Silti kävi välillä niin, että jokin kaukolaivaston kone ei toiminutkaan. Kun varakalusto ja kierrot oli viritetty äärimmillen...


Selvitin jo aiemmin, mitä tarkoitetaan käytettävyydellä. Jos Allegrojen kierto sitoo 2 junaa ja käytettävissä on vain yksi varajuna, kierrot ja varakalusto eivät ole lähelläkään tiukkaa äärimilleen virittämistä. Sillä liikenne hoituu, kun kolmen junan käytettävyys on 66 %, mikä on todella vaatimatonta. Ja kaukana siitä, minkä arvelen olevan hankintasopimuksen käyttöasteen takuuarvo.

Huomautan, että en arvele, että Alstom on niin surkea junakaluston toimittaja, ettei Allegrojen käytettävyys olisi edes 66 %, mikä edellyttää, että kahden junan tarpeeseen on oltava kaksi varajunaa. En myöskään arvele, että Karelian Trains on niin ammattitaidoton yritys, että se ostaisi junia, joiden käytettävyys on alle 66 %. Mutta kaikki ne tässä kirjoittaneet, jotka vakuuttavat, että kahden junan käyttötarpeeseen on oltava kaksi junaa varalla ovat käytännössä sitä mieltä, että Alstom on surkea junatoimittaja ja Karelian Trains on ammattitaidoton kalustoyhtiö.




> Ehkä jatko Turun satamaan on se salaisuus jota VR varjelee.


Salaisuus? Johan tässä ketjussa oli linkki asiasta kertovaan uutiseen!

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Alunperin kirjoittanut petteri
> 
> 
> Nyt kesällä ollaan jo tilanteessa, jossa kaksi Allegroa ei kunnolla riitä Helsingin ja Pietarin väliseen liikenteeseen.
> 
> 
>  Mihin lähteeseen tämä perustuu?


Kävin viime viikonvaihteessa Pietarissa ja matkustin aika "keskinkertaisiin" aikoihin kulkevilla junilla (lähtö To klo 10 Helsingistä ja takaisin Ma klo 11:25) ja ne olivat lähes täynnä. Osa muista junista oli myös loppuunmyytyjä. Kun junia aletaan myydä loppuun, pitää kapasiteettia lisätä.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Salaisuus? Johan tässä ketjussa oli linkki asiasta kertovaan uutiseen!


Tarkoitat lienee linkittämääsi venäläisen verkkosivuston juttua?

Siinä siteerataan Turun kaupunginjohtajan Aleksi Randellin haastattelua radio Echo Moskvi:ssa 4.5.2011. Randell ilmoittaa haastattelussa Turun suoran Allegron olevan tärkein hanke liikenteen osalta. 

Siinä sitten sekavuutta tarpeeksi, mutta luottaisin kuitenkin alkuperäiseen uutiseen. Kyseessä siis Turun tavoite, ei mitään päätettyä. 
Lost in translation?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tämä lienee todennäköinen skenaario. Havaintona Neva Travelin busseja tulee Turku-Helsinki moottoritiellä vastaan lähes jatkuvalla syötöllä. Tampere-Helsinki välillä en muista nähneeni yhtäkään. Ehkä jatko Turun satamaan on se salaisuus jota VR varjelee. Neva ja muut venäläiset matkatoimistot menettävät tuottavan bisneksen tai ainakin merkittävän siivun siitä.


Miksi Pietarista ajettaisiin Tampereelle 3-tietä pitkin? Todennäköisempi vaihtoehto lienee 10-tie.

----------


## killerpop

Annetaans nyt vihdoin puheenvuoro VR:lle http://www.mtv3.fi/uutiset/kotimaa.s...011/07/1356305




> Nopean Allegro-junan ei olisi järkevää kulkea Pietarista Tampereelle asti, sanoo VR.
> 
> Yhtiön mukaan reitti söisi matkustajia Helsingin ja Pietarin välisiltä vuoroilta. Lisäksi Tampereen matkustajamäärät ovat liian pienet.


Lisäksi uutisessa myös arveltiin, että Tredean raportin tiedot eivät vaikuta luotettavilta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Annetaans nyt vihdoin puheenvuoro VR:lle http://www.mtv3.fi/uutiset/kotimaa.s...011/07/1356305
> 
> 
> Lisäksi uutisessa myös arveltiin, että Tredean raportin tiedot eivät vaikuta luotettavilta.


Naurettavia väitteitä. "Tampereelle asti" on mielenkiintoinen (tarkoituksella harhaanjohtava?) sanavalinta huomioiden ettei matka ole jatko Helsingin Allegrolle vaan vastaava matka vähän eri suuntaan. Jos matkustajia on liian vähän, ne eivät voi tehdä lovea Helsingin matkustajamääriin (ja täällä joidenkin mukaan Helsingin Allegrot ovat täynnä, jolloin itse asiassa uusi vuoro Tampereelle helpottaisi painetta). Ja jos ne vähentävät kriittisesti Helsingin kysyntää, silloinhan uudelle vuorolle riittää kysyntää. Lisäksi kyse ei ole vain Tampereen matkustajista (jotka nekin tilastoituvat väärin) vaan kaikista Riihimäen pohjoispuolisista matkustajista, siis suurimmmasta osasta Suomea. Ja eikö muka yhteyden muuttuminen vaihdottomaksi ja selkeä nopeutuminen nostaisi matkustajamääriä, kuten yleensä tapahtuu?

Jos VR:n mielestä Tredean tiedot "eivät ole luotettavia", VR voisi yksilöidä mikä ei ole luotettavaa ja miksi ei. Tällaiset jo sisäisesti ristiriitaiset väitteet vain syövät VR:n omaa uskottavuutta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Variotraminen käyttöaste on noussut ratkaisevasti, kun myyjä korvaa ongelmat pitämällä vaunut omalla kustannuksellaan ajokelpoisina. Tämä on ollut mahdollista juuri siksi, että hankintasopimuksessa on sovittu, mikä on vaunujen käytettävyys ja millä hinnalla.


Tältä foorumilta voi lukea, miten historia meni Variotramien kanssa. Eipä niidenkään käyttöaste alkuvuosina ollut lähellekään luvattua tasoa.




> Eli 40 vaunun ratikkahankinta, joka sisältää 2 prototyyppiä ja niiden 2 vuoden koeajovaiheen, on eri asia kuin neljän Allegron tilaus. Ja erolle on varsin hyvät perustelut. Neljän junan toimitussarjaa ei oikein voi jakaa protoihin ja sarjatuotteisiin. Eikä ole tarpeenkaan sen kannalta, että Pendolinoja on valmistettu ja toimitettu kymmeniä.


Kun neljän junan sarjaa ei ole jaettu protoihin ja sarjatuotteisiin, niin kaikki jälkikäteen tehtävät muutokset joudutaan tekemään neljään junaan. Äkkiseltään voisi kuvitella, että silloin muutostyöt kestävät kaksi kertaa niin kauan kuin niiden tekeminen kahteen junaan. Ja kun muutostöitä tehdään junien elinkaaren alkutaipaleella, sitoo se luonnollisesti enemmän varakalustoa.

Vaikka Pendolinoja on toimitettu Suomeenkin paljon ja jo aikapäiviä sitten, eivät ne silti toimi vielä luotettavasti (kuten voidaan päätellä esim. syksyllä tulevista aikataulumuutoksista ja niiden perusteluista). En siis mitenkään ihmettelisi, vaikka Allegroihin jouduttaisiin tekemään muutostöitä vielä pitkään. Allegroissa vielä lisäksi on tekniikkaa, jota muissa Pendolinoissa ei ole.




> Ei VR-Yhtymä ole perustellut tätä väitettä millään käyttöönottovaiheen tarpeilla.


Kuten jo selitin aiemmin tässä ketjussa, ei VR-Yhtymän selityksillä ole välttämättä mitään tekemistä todellisten syiden kanssa.

----------


## kouvo

> Annetaans nyt vihdoin puheenvuoro VR:lle http://www.mtv3.fi/uutiset/kotimaa.s...011/07/1356305
> 
> 
> Lisäksi uutisessa myös arveltiin, että Tredean raportin tiedot eivät vaikuta luotettavilta.


Ei tämä nyt ainakaan vahvista sitä hassuttelua, että edes VR:n mielestä ongelma olisi kaluston määrässä. Ilmeisesti sielläkään ei sentään kehdata lähteä väittämään että varakalustoa pitäisi olla yhtä paljon kuin liikennöivää kalustoa -edes VR:n liikennöintikäytännöillä.

VR nyt ei yksinkertaisesti ole kiinnostunut liikennöimään Tampere-Pietari väliä ja säälittäviä tekosyitä tälle varmasti kyseisestä kioskista löytyy loputtomasti. VR on myös viimeinen taho jolla luulisi olevan minkäänlaista sanomista muiden raporttien luotettavuudesta.

Kyllä tuo Riihimäen kolmio alkaa vaikuttamaan aika houkuttelevalta vaihtoehdolta. Parin Allegrovaunun hinnalla H/K-suhteeltaan aivan ylivertainen raidehanke tässä maassa. Sujuvat vaihdot kotimaan sisäisiltä poikittaisjunilta Pietarin Allegroon Lahdessa, niin ei VR:n tarvitse siirtää kruununjalokiveään mihinkään, ja meidän ei tarvitse enää lukea näitä säälittäviä selityksiä siitä miksi sitä ei voi siirtää mihinkään.

----------


## killerpop

> Ei tämä nyt ainakaan vahvista sitä hassuttelua, että edes VR:n mielestä ongelma olisi kaluston määrässä. Ilmeisesti sielläkään ei sentään kehdata lähteä väittämään että varakalustoa pitäisi olla yhtä paljon kuin liikennöivää kalustoa -edes VR:n liikennöintikäytännöillä.


Nyt kun VR on innostunut lausuntoja antamaan, niin YLE:lle kerrotussa versiossa ei puututakaan enää matkustajamääriin vaan juurikin kaluston määrään.
http://yle.fi/alueet/tampere/2011/07...a_2706378.html



> VR:n kaukoliikennejohtaja Ari Vanhasen mukaan uusien reittien avaaminen Pietariin vaatisi yksinomaan kalustoon merkittäviä satsauksia.

----------


## kouvo

No nyt, jäämme odottamaan VR:n lähipäivien ilmoitusta helsingin vuorojen lisäämisestä  :Razz:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No nyt, jäämme odottamaan VR:n lähipäivien ilmoitusta helsingin vuorojen lisäämisestä


Tai sitten ei niitäkään lisätä vaan pidetään ylimääräinen allegro tilausliikenteessä. Mikä sen kannattavampi bisnes, juna aina täynnä ja venäläisethän eivät nuukaile ja valita jos tarjoilu on liian kallista. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Ei tämä nyt ainakaan vahvista sitä hassuttelua, että edes VR:n mielestä ongelma olisi kaluston määrässä. Ilmeisesti sielläkään ei sentään kehdata lähteä väittämään että varakalustoa pitäisi olla yhtä paljon kuin liikennöivää kalustoa -edes VR:n liikennöintikäytännöillä.
> 
> VR nyt ei yksinkertaisesti ole kiinnostunut liikennöimään Tampere-Pietari väliä ja säälittäviä tekosyitä tälle varmasti kyseisestä kioskista löytyy loputtomasti. VR on myös viimeinen taho jolla luulisi olevan minkäänlaista sanomista muiden raporttien luotettavuudesta.


Onko tekosyy, että näillä näkymin ainakin kolme Allegroa tarvitaan Helsingin ja Pietarin väliseen liikenteeseen jo ensi kesänä? Tai sitten pitää alkaa ajaa myös veturivetoisia junia ruuhka-aikoina. Pietarin junille riittäisi vieläkin enemmän kysyntää, jos lippujen hinta ei olisi yli 90 euroa kesällä.

----------


## kouvo

> Onko tekosyy, että näillä näkymin ainakin kolme Allegroa tarvitaan Helsingin ja Pietarin väliseen liikenteeseen jo ensi kesänä?


Sinänsä hauskaa että tästä tarpeesta VR ei kuitenkaan Maikkaria tai YLEä halunnut/muistanut/ymmärtänyt informoida. Ehkä tämä selitys on säästetty Hesaria varten.

----------


## PNu

> Jos junan vikaantumisväli on esimerkiksi 300.000 km ja päivittäinen ajomäärä 2000 km, vikaantuminen alentaa käytettävyyden yhteen päivään 150 päivän jälkeen eli arvoon 99,3 %.
> 
> Käytettävyyden perusteella voidaan hankittavalle junamäärälle laskea huoltovara eli varakaluston tarve. Minimimäärä on tietenkin yksi. Edellä olevin esimerkkiluvuin yhtä enempi huoltovaraa tarvitaan ainoastaan vikaantumisvälin perusteella sitten, kun hankitaan enemmän kuin 150 junaa.


Laskin tuossa huvikseni, että aikatauluun merkittyjen Pendolinovuorojen ajaminen taitaa sitoa 14 runkoa samanaikaisesti, kun Pendolinoja on VR:lle hankittu yhteensä 18 runkoa. Aika optimistiselta vaikuttaa siis tuo oletus, että vielä 150 rungolle riittäisi varakalustoksi yksi runko.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tältä foorumilta voi lukea, miten historia meni Variotramien kanssa. Eipä niidenkään käyttöaste alkuvuosina ollut lähellekään luvattua tasoa.


En nyt oikein ymmärrä, mitä yrität sanoa. Minähän juuri selitin, miten Variotramien hankintasopimuksen mukaan oli määritelty, mikä on vaunujen käyttöaste. Ja kun käyttöaste ei toteutunut, myyjä joutui asiasta vastuuseen.

Kalenterissa asia meni karkeasti ottaen niin, että keväällä 2007 vaunuista ehkä puolet oli liikenteessä (siis sama käyttöaste, mitä tässä nyt selitetään upouusien Allegrojen käyväksi käytettävyydeksi). HKL uhkasi poistaa loputkin Variot liikenteestä UITP:n kongressin alla, ellei myyjän kanssa päästä sopimukseen siitä, miten myyjä takaa luvatun käyttöasteen. Tuloksena päädyttiin sopimukseen, jonka mukaan käyttöaste nousi sovitulla aikataululla luvattuun ja mittavin panostuksin myyjä on tämän pystynyt pitämään.

HKL siis osaa ostaa raitiovaunuja ja pitää myös kiinni siitä, että hankintasopimus pidetään. Luvattu käyttöaste toteutui, kun sitä vaadittiin. Eikä se ole 50 tai 66 %, vaan taitaa olla 38 vaunua 40:stä eli 95 %.




> Ja kun muutostöitä tehdään junien elinkaaren alkutaipaleella, sitoo se luonnollisesti enemmän varakalustoa.


Aivan varmasti. Ei Tampereella olekaan vaadittu, että liikenne on aloitettava heti ja ennen junien vastaanoton valmistumista. Aivan varmasti on aikaa hoitaa Allegrojen vastaanotot ja muutostyöt hankintasopimuksen mukaisesti.




> Vaikka Pendolinoja on toimitettu Suomeenkin paljon ja jo aikapäiviä sitten, eivät ne silti toimi vielä luotettavasti (kuten voidaan päätellä esim. syksyllä tulevista aikataulumuutoksista ja niiden perusteluista). En siis mitenkään ihmettelisi, vaikka Allegroihin jouduttaisiin tekemään muutostöitä vielä pitkään. Allegroissa vielä lisäksi on tekniikkaa, jota muissa Pendolinoissa ei ole.


Siis arvioit, ettei Alstom opi mitään eikä kykene parantamaan tuotteitaan 15 vuodessa?




> Laskin tuossa huvikseni, että aikatauluun merkittyjen Pendolinovuorojen ajaminen taitaa sitoa 14 runkoa samanaikaisesti, kun Pendolinoja on VR:lle hankittu yhteensä 18 runkoa. Aika optimistiselta vaikuttaa siis tuo oletus, että vielä 150 rungolle riittäisi varakalustoksi yksi runko.


En ole väittänyt, että 150:lle VR-Yhtymän Pendolinolle riittää varakalustoksi yksi runko. Esitin vain esimerkin siitä, mitä käytettävyysvaatimus, vikaantumisväli ja ennakoivan huollon järjestely merkitsevät kalustotarpeen kannalta. Uskoin, että se auttaisi ymmärtämään junakaluston ylläpitoon liittyviä asioita.

Jos 14 Pendolinon kierto edellyttää 18 junarunkoa, 15 vuotta sitten hankittujen Pendolinojen käyttöaste on 14/18 = 78 %. Ja tämä on epäluotettavina pidettyjen junien käyttöaste. Tässä ketjussa on vakuutettu, että viime vuonna toimitettujen Allegrojen käyttöaste ei voi olla parempi kuin 50 %. Uskotko sinä, että Alstom toimittaa 15 vuotta myöhemmin samaa tuotesarjaa olennaisesti heikkolaatuisempana?

Jos 78 % käytettävyyden Pendot ovat epäluotettavia, 50 % käytettävyyden Allegrot lienevät sitten lähes käyttökelvottomia, mutta kuitenkin Karelian Trains ostaa näin huonoja junia. Jos muuten Allegrojen käytettävyys olisi edes yhtä huono kuin VR-Yhtymän Pendolinojen, 3 runkoa riittää hyvin kahden rungon kalustokiertoon, eikö vain?

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Tässä ketjussa on vakuutettu, että viime vuonna toimitettujen Allegrojen käyttöaste ei voi olla parempi kuin 50 %.


Jaa. Minä en ole huomannut kenenkään moista vakuuttelevan. Mielestäni kaikki kirjoittajat ovat olleet liikuttavan yksimielisiä siitä, että tarjontaa on mahdollista lisätä nykyisestä. Sen sijaan on todettu, että Allegroille voi olla ongelmallista tehdä kierto, joka vaatisi päivittäin ja ympäri vuoden 3 runkoa ajoon, koska silloin ei jää enää yhtäkään vararunkoa ennalta suunnittelemattomia vikaantumisia tai myöhästymisiä paikkaamaan, jos ainoa ylimäärinen runko on samaan aikaan huollossa. 




> Uskotko sinä, että Alstom toimittaa 15 vuotta myöhemmin samaa tuotesarjaa olennaisesti heikkolaatuisempana?


En. Mutta Sm6:ssa on kaiken järjen mukaan enemmän ja monimutkaisempaa tekniikkaa kuin Sm3:ssa, koska Sm6:ssa on yksi vaunu enemmän ja tuki kahdelle virtajärjestelmälle sekä kahdelle kulunvalvonnalle. Siksi en näe myöskään syytä olettaa, että Sm6 olisi olennaisesti parempilaatuinen.

----------


## hylje

Kulunvalvonta- ja sähkönsyöttöjärjestelmien erot Suomen ja Venäjän välillä ovat pelkästään rajapinnassa. Pääosa junan tekniikasta on näiden rajapintojen sisäpuolella. En näe syytä olettaa, että pari ylimääräistä rajapintaa vaikuttaisivat oleellisesti luotettavuuteen.

Kulunvalvontakojeet sinänsä ovat varmasti samoja laatikoita kuin muissakin junissa Suomessa ja Venäjällä, niitä on vain pari vierekkäin ja luultavasti vain jompi kumpi kerrallaan käytössä. Miksi ihmeessä se olisi väkisin tehty kalliimmalla ja epäluotettavammin?

En ihmettelisi, vaikka tasan sama junan katolla oleva muuntajalaatikko ottaa mukisematta ja lennossa mitä tahansa Suomen ja Venäjän sähköjen väliltä. Perustekniikka on halpaa ja yleistä, niin että jopa tietokoneesi virtalähde on sellainen vastaavilla koko maailman töpselisyötöillä. Lisää vain töpseliin istuvat johtimet.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jaa. Minä en ole huomannut kenenkään moista vakuuttelevan. Mielestäni kaikki kirjoittajat ovat olleet liikuttavan yksimielisiä siitä, että tarjontaa on mahdollista lisätä nykyisestä. Sen sijaan on todettu, että Allegroille voi olla ongelmallista tehdä kierto, joka vaatisi päivittäin ja ympäri vuoden 3 runkoa ajoon, koska silloin ei jää enää yhtäkään vararunkoa ennalta suunnittelemattomia vikaantumisia tai myöhästymisiä paikkaamaan, jos ainoa ylimäärinen runko on samaan aikaan huollossa.


Siis voiko tarjontaa lisätä vai ei voi? Nyt on kierto, joka sitoo 2 runkoa. Runkoja on 4. Tampere on esittänyt, että pantaisiin kiertoon kolmas runko. On sanottu, ettei käy, tarjontaa ei voi lisätä koska tarvitaan 4 runkoa kiertoon, joka sitoo 2 runkoa. Siis tarjontaa ei voi lisätä.

Kirjoitat kuitenkin, että tarjontaa on mahdollista lisätä nykyisestä. Se ei voi tapahtua millään muulla tavalla kuin panemalla ajoon kolmas runko. Onko se mielestäsi mahdollista vai ei? Vai voiko tarjontaa jotenkin lisätä panematta kiertoon kolmatta runkoa?




> Mutta Sm6:ssa on kaiken järjen mukaan enemmän ja monimutkaisempaa tekniikkaa kuin Sm3:ssa, koska Sm6:ssa on yksi vaunu enemmän ja tuki kahdelle virtajärjestelmälle sekä kahdelle kulunvalvonnalle. Siksi en näe myöskään syytä olettaa, että Sm6 olisi olennaisesti parempilaatuinen.


Ei yksi lisävaunu vaikuta mitään. Jos yhden vaunun huoltotarve on sanokaamme 150 päivän välein, kahden samanlaisen vaunun huoltotarve on myös 150 päivän välein. Samoin kolmannen ja edelleen myös seitsemännen. Eli huoltoväli ei lyhene vaunujen määrän lisääntyessä, sen sijaan huoltotyön määrä lisääntyy.

Jos taas oletetaan esimerkin vuoksi, että tehojärjestelmän ja kulunvalvonnan huoltoväli on 300.000 km, huoltoväli ei lyhene siitä, että molempia on kaksi. Matka Hki-Vainikkala on 257 km ja Vainikkala-Pietari 160 km. Kun Suomessa käytetän yhtä ja Venäjällä toista järjestelmää, päivissä laskien Suomen järjestelmien huoltoväli on 1170 päivää ja Venäjän järjestelmien 1875 päivää. Eli Allegron tapauksessa tuplajärjestelmät PIDENTÄVÄT huoltoväliä, koska kumpiakin järjestelmiä ei käytetä yhtä aikaa.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> En. Mutta Sm6:ssa on kaiken järjen mukaan enemmän ja monimutkaisempaa tekniikkaa kuin Sm3:ssa, koska Sm6:ssa on yksi vaunu enemmän ja tuki kahdelle virtajärjestelmälle sekä kahdelle kulunvalvonnalle. Siksi en näe myöskään syytä olettaa, että Sm6 olisi olennaisesti parempilaatuinen.


Tämä ketju on mennyt jo eräitä aikoja sitten jankuttamiseksi, mutta todettakoon tähän, että Alstom on toimittanut kahden virtajärjestelmän Pendolinoja ennen Sm6:ta, samaten lukuisia kuutta vaunua pidempiä Pendolinoja. Sm6 Allegrossa on muitakin, ehkä merkittävämpiä eroja Sm3:een verrattuna, kuten esimerkiksi erilainen kallistusmekanismi. Pendolino on ollut Fiatille ja Alstomille menestystuote, jonka luotettavuuden nimenomaan pitäisi hyötyä suuren valmistajan laajasta kokemuksesta.

----------


## risukasa

> Luvattu käyttöaste toteutui, kun sitä vaadittiin. Eikä se ole 50 tai 66 %, vaan taitaa olla 38 vaunua 40:stä eli 95 %.


Harvinaista herkkua ovat edelleenkin päivät jolloin on yli 37 matalaa liikenteessä.

----------


## PNu

> Pendolino on ollut Fiatille ja Alstomille menestystuote, jonka luotettavuuden nimenomaan pitäisi hyötyä suuren valmistajan laajasta kokemuksesta.


Varmaan pitäisi mutta silti on ollut Sm3:n kanssa vaikeaa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:25 ----------




> Siis voiko tarjontaa lisätä vai ei voi? Nyt on kierto, joka sitoo 2 runkoa. Runkoja on 4. Tampere on esittänyt, että pantaisiin kiertoon kolmas runko. On sanottu, ettei käy, tarjontaa ei voi lisätä koska tarvitaan 4 runkoa kiertoon, joka sitoo 2 runkoa. Siis tarjontaa ei voi lisätä.


Missäänhän ei ole kiveen hakattuna, että nykyistä kiertoa on pakko ajaa vain kahdella rungolla. Sitä voidaan ajaa kolmellakin rungolla tuplaamalla ruuhkaisimmat lähdöt. Toisin sanoen liikennöitsijällä on nyt vapaus valita kysynnän mukaan, ajetaanko kahdella vai kolmella rungolla.




> Ei yksi lisävaunu vaikuta mitään.


Moottorijunassa on ikävänä piirteenä, että yhteen vaunuun tuleva vika vie koko rungon pois ajosta. Lähtökohtaisesti 7 vaunun juna tuskin on vähemmän vikaantumisherkkä kuin 6 vaunun juna.

----------


## kuukanko

> En nyt oikein ymmärrä, mitä yrität sanoa. Minähän juuri selitin, miten Variotramien hankintasopimuksen mukaan oli määritelty, mikä on vaunujen käyttöaste. Ja kun käyttöaste ei toteutunut, myyjä joutui asiasta vastuuseen.


Yritin sanoa, että ei se hankintasopimus silti saanut käyttöastetta lähellekään vaadittua vuosiin. Kaupan purku-uhka oli vasta 2007, eli ensimmäisen Varion toimituksesta ehti mennä lähes 10 vuotta, ennen kuin käyttöastetta edes alettiin nostaa. Ja risukasa kirjoitti, ettei käyttöaste ole vieläkään sopimuksen mukainen.

Vaikka hankintasopimuksessa siis lukisi jotain, on varsinkin Pendolinojen historian huomioiden syytä epäillä, pitävätkö hankintasopimuksen lupaukset. Rahalliset sanktiot eivät suoraan nosta käyttöastetta.

----------


## Assamies

Periaatteessa kannatan kyllä. Tulkinnallisia kysymyksiä en ole ottanut huomioon. Lieneekö tässä sopiva aikavälin tarkistelu; nv. -12-15... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## JE

Vielä Sibeliuksen nopeudesta:

kaikki Sibeliuksessa loppuaikoina olleet vaunut, eli vaunut tyypeistä Chfy, Rky, Exy, Einy, Fey ja Foty, olivat sallittuja 160 km/h nopeudelle ainakin periaatteessa. Tässä keskustelussa tehtyjä johtopäätöksiä se ei kuitenkaan muuta, koska Sr2-vetureita on jo nyt liian vähän 160 km/h ajon mahdollistamiseksi kaikilla vuoroilla, joille rata ja vaunut sen mahdollistaisivat. Tietysti voidaan odottaa uuden sähköveturisarjan saapumista, mutta silloin on jo huomioitava, että Sibeliuksen kalusto alkaa olla jo nyt melko iäkästä (Exy-sarja poislukien). 160 km/h nopeus estäisi myös käyttämästä valtaosaa sinisistä lisävaunuina.

----------


## Compact

> Kuinkas monta kertaa Allegro on tähän mennessä piiputtanut linjalle, niin että on tarvittu varakalustoa? Vai onko liikesalaisuus?


Kyllä Sm6 on piiputtanut. Jostain muistan lukeneeni, olikohan Resiinan havaintopalstalta, että aamun AE-junaa SPb-Hki ei joskus saatu Vainikkalan asemalla vaihdettua Suomen asetuksille. Matkustajat vaihtoivat perässä tulevaan Tolstoihin, josta löytyi onneksi riittävästi makuuhyttejä porukoille.




> Sibeliuksen vaunujen kylkimerkintöjen mukaan nopeus on 140 km/h. No kun laskelma antaa 160 km/h:lle 3:07, 140 km/h:lle tulee 3:41. Tuohon veturinvaihdot päälle (Vainikkala ja Viipuri), niin päästäneen liki neljään tuntiin.


4:00 - 3:41 = 0:19

Mahtaako velivenäläinenkään suoriutua vajaassa kymmenessä minuutissa vaihtamaan veturin Vainikkalassa ja Viipurissa junan samaan päähän? Vanha veturi irti rungosta, siirto pois, uuden veturin ajo tilalle, kytkentä runkoon ja junan täydellinen jarrujenkoettelu sekä JKV:n lataaminen yms. Toisekseen en nyt tiedä mikä on VR:n vaunujen suurin nopeus RZD:n uudistetulla radalla. Se voi olla alempikin kuin tuo kotimainen 140 km/t. Onhan RZD:n Tolstoin vaunutkin 160 km/t RZD:llä, mutta vain 120 km/t Suomessa. Jarrulaitteet ovat hieman erilaista tekniikkaa kummassakin maassa.

----------


## killerpop

Helsinki-Pietari -välin Allegroyhteyksien osalta kuuluu tällaista:
http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/tyo/et...aeroon/a661686
http://www.esaimaa.fi/Online/2011/08...011111830632/4



> Ongelmakohtana on illalla Helsingistä lähtevä vuoron aikatauluttaminen. Venäläiset haluaisivat aikaistaa junan lähtöaikaa Helsingistä, että Pietarissa jatkoyhteytenä voitaisiin käyttää metroa.

----------


## killerpop

VR ei lämpiä vieläkään Tampere-Pietari yhteydelle, ohessa muutamiin verkkolehtiin linkit
-  http://www.kaleva.fi/uutiset/kotimaa...grolle/615496/
-  http://www.mtv3.fi/uutiset/kotimaa.s...012/12/1675562




> Suora junayhteys Tampereelta Pietariin ei ole toteutumassa lähivuosina. VR ei ole lämmennyt kauppakamarien esitykselle, jonka mukaan yksi neljästä Allegrosta siirrettäisiin liikennöimään Tampereelta.
> 
> Matkantekoon on silti luvassa parannusta. VR on lupaillut intercityjunaa Tampereelta Lahteen, josta voi hypätä Allegron kyytiin. Nykyisin Tampereelta tulevat joutuvat vaihtamaan joko Tikkurilassa tai Riihimäellä ja Lahdessa.
> 
> Kaukoliikennejohtaja Ari Vanhanen VR:ltä kertoo, että Tampereen ja Lahden välisen intercityjunan edellytyksenä on Riihimäelle rakennettava kolmioraide. Sen ansiosta junat voivat jatkaa Lahteen kulkusuuntaa vaihtamatta.

----------


## JSL

Voi jeesus, justhan ohjausvaunuja on tulossa, miksei niitä voi käyttää vaan pitää saada uusi, kallis kolmioraide?

----------


## ultrix

> Voi jeesus, justhan ohjausvaunuja on tulossa, miksei niitä voi käyttää vaan pitää saada uusi, kallis kolmioraide?


Eihän se edellytyksenä pitäisi ollakaan. Mutta matka-aika lyhenee noin 10 minuuttia, jolloin suoralla yhteydellä on jotain oikeaa lisäarvoa, kun turha Riihimäki jätetään väliin. Sinnehän pääsee muutenkin vähintään 60 minuutin kaikkialta.

Kolmioraiteen tärkein perustelu ei ole kuitenkaan henkilöliikenne vaan tavaraliikenne. Kolmioraide maksaa yhden sähkömoottorijunan verran, ja helpottaa esimerkiksi Pietarin radalta Toijalan suuntaan kulkevien tavarajunien liikennettä oleellisesti. Vielä kun saataisiin Toijalan kolmioraide, niin myöskään Tampereella ei tarvitsisi tehdä vaihtotöitä  henkilöliikenteen kannalta tosin Toijalan kolmioraiteen hyödyt rajautuisivat TampereToijala-radan kuormituksen vähenemiseen.

----------


## sub

> Vielä kun saataisiin Toijalan kolmioraide, niin myöskään Tampereella ei tarvitsisi tehdä vaihtotöitä  henkilöliikenteen kannalta tosin Toijalan kolmioraiteen hyödyt rajautuisivat TampereToijala-radan kuormituksen vähenemiseen.


 Toijalan kolmioraide?

----------


## Resiina

> Vielä kun saataisiin Toijalan kolmioraide, niin myöskään Tampereella ei tarvitsisi tehdä vaihtotöitä  henkilöliikenteen kannalta tosin Toijalan kolmioraiteen hyödyt rajautuisivat TampereToijala-radan kuormituksen vähenemiseen.


Allegro Turku-Toijala-Riihimäki-Pietari ?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Jos tuollainen IC-juna Tampere - Lahti on luvassa, niin se olisi aikamoinen parannus. Kyseessä on tällä hetkellä pahin aukko kaukoliikenneverkossa, joka syntyi Oikoradan myötä. Olisi tosin hauska kuulla, kuinka tuo juna olisi tarkoitus sovittaa Tampereen asemalle, koska tasatunnein laituripaikat alkavat olla lopussa. Olisiko se mahdollisesti tarkoitus yhdistää Porin junien kiertoon? Nimittäin itse olen jonkin verran joutoajalla pyörittänyt tätä ongelmaa mielessäni.

Ja tosiaan: kyllähän se tekisi ainakin Tamperelaisille ja tiettyyn rajaan länsisuomalaisille yleensä Allegrosta nykyistä käyttökelpoisemman yhteyden.

----------


## PepeB

Asiaa helpottanee vähän ohjausvaunujen tulo, jolloin Rixussa ei tarvitse tehdä veturin vaihtoa  :Smile: 
Mutta Tampereelle mahtuminen on kiinnostava kysymys  :Very Happy:

----------


## ultrix

> Toijalan kolmioraide?





> Allegro Turku-Toijala-Riihimäki-Pietari ?


Pikemminkin kiitotavarajuna TurkuVenäjä ilman veturin pyörittelyä Toijalassa/Tampereella ja Riksussa.




> Jos tuollainen IC-juna Tampere - Lahti on luvassa, niin se olisi aikamoinen parannus. Kyseessä on tällä hetkellä pahin aukko kaukoliikenneverkossa, joka syntyi Oikoradan myötä. Olisi tosin hauska kuulla, kuinka tuo juna olisi tarkoitus sovittaa Tampereen asemalle, koska tasatunnein laituripaikat alkavat olla lopussa. Olisiko se mahdollisesti tarkoitus yhdistää Porin junien kiertoon? Nimittäin itse olen jonkin verran joutoajalla pyörittänyt tätä ongelmaa mielessäni.


VALI 2006-aikataulukuviosta löytyy kyllä junalle paikka, ja se on "vanhan" R-junan minuutit eli muistaakseni noin :22 lähtö Tampereelta ja :42 saapuminen Tampereelle.

----------


## JSL

> Pikemminkin kiitotavarajuna TurkuVenäjä ilman veturin pyörittelyä Toijalassa/Tampereella ja Riksussa.


No tuo jää tarpeettomaksi muutenkin kun Karjaa-Hyvinkää saa ajolangat. Voi aika paljon Hämeenlinnan-Tampereen-Toijalan-Turun radan 
(radan rakentamisen aikainen nimi) liikennettä siirtyä sille reitille, mikäli vaan tilaa saadaan järjestettyä.

----------


## ultrix

> mikäli vaan tilaa saadaan järjestettyä.


Tämä on luultavasti isoin ongelma. Tunnin välein kaukojunia ja ehkä 2020 lähtien myös paikallisjunia on aika mahdoton yhtälö, jos halutaan vielä tavarajunia sinne sekaan. Yöllä toki mahtuu.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> No tuo jää tarpeettomaksi muutenkin kun Karjaa-Hyvinkää saa ajolangat. Voi aika paljon Hämeenlinnan-Tampereen-Toijalan-Turun radan (radan rakentamisen aikainen nimi) liikennettä siirtyä sille reitille, mikäli vaan tilaa saadaan järjestettyä.


En oikein usko, koska Karjaa-Turku-välillä ei rantaradalla ole käytännössä yhtään sen enempää tilaa tavarajunille kuin Karjaa-Helsinki-välilläkään. Ervelän ja Paimion kohtauspaikat tarvitaan jo matkustajajunien käyttöön, niin niille ei voi pistää tavarajunia väistämään. Öisin tietysti, mutta sitä liikennettä ei nytkään estäisi mikään.

Ja siis JOS Karjaa-Hyvinkää saa ajolangat. Toijalan ja Riihimäen kolmioraiteet myös merkittävästi vähentäisivät sen sähköistyksen tarvetta.

----------


## ultrix

> Ja siis JOS Karjaa-Hyvinkää saa ajolangat. Toijalan ja Riihimäen kolmioraiteet myös merkittävästi vähentäisivät sen sähköistyksen tarvetta.


Toivottavasti saa. Näin HankoHyvinkää-taajamajunallekin tulee paremmat menestymismahdollisuudet, ja vapautetaan Dm12-kalustoa esim. Haapamäen kolmioon.  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Toivottavasti saa. Näin HankoHyvinkää-taajamajunallekin tulee paremmat menestymismahdollisuudet, ja vapautetaan Dm12-kalustoa esim. Haapamäen kolmioon.


Mä sanoisin, että Hanko-Karjaa-rata saattaisi sähköistyä, jonka jälkeen Hangon-junat alkavat ajaa suoraan Helsinkiin Y-junina. Tämä olisi mielestäni kaikin puolin toivottavampaa, ja sähköistyskilometrejä kolmasosa. En vain näe Karjaa-Hyvinkää-junia mitenkään mielekkäinä. Juna ei varmasti olisi bussia nopeampi, ja päästä päähän -matkalla junalla päässee nopeammin Helsingin kautta.

----------


## JSL

Turun muutama hassu tavarajuna ehtisi aivan hyvin kulkea yöaikaan Salon ja Lohjan kautta, ainakin ne, jotka tulevat Venäjältä. Eikä niitäkään kulje tällä hetkellä jokapäivä. Vaan riittääkö kohtausraiteitten pituus? 3505 alias 3001 (vaihtaa nimeä Turussa) eli ammoniakkivaunujen palautusjuna Venäjälle on hyvinkin usein yli 50 vaunun ptuudessa. 
Kohta aletaan lähestyä tilannetta, jossa Lohjan-Hyvinkään välille tarvitaan 2 raidetta. 

Entäpä jos RZD:n omilla vaunuilla ajettaisi vaikkapa yöjuna Moskovasta Lahden kautta Tampereelle ja eteenpäin? Kaukaa haettu idea, muttakun RZD on tänne muutenkin tunkemassa, ensin tilausjunilla, sitten viikonloppujunin, mutta kukapa tietää jos ne siellä kyttäävät jo maan sisäisen henkilöliikennemonopolin murtumista..

----------


## ultrix

> Mä sanoisin, että Hanko-Karjaa-rata saattaisi sähköistyä, jonka jälkeen Hangon-junat alkavat ajaa suoraan Helsinkiin Y-junina. Tämä olisi mielestäni kaikin puolin toivottavampaa, ja sähköistyskilometrejä kolmasosa. En vain näe Karjaa-Hyvinkää-junia mitenkään mielekkäinä. Juna ei varmasti olisi bussia nopeampi, ja päästä päähän -matkalla junalla päässee nopeammin Helsingin kautta.


Olen pilke silmäkulmassa puhunut Jokeri 5:stä (samaan tapaan kuin läntisen Salpausselän kunnat puhuvat vt 23:sta Kehä V:nä). Kukaan ei matkustane sitä pitkin päästä päähän, mutta etapit HankoTammisaariKarjaaLohja as.NummelaRajamäkiHyvinkää ovat keskenään varsin lähellä toisiaan ja radan vaikutusalueella Karjaan ja Hyvinkään välillä on sellaiset 100 000 asukasta, karkeasti 1000 asukasta per ratakilometri. Jos rata olisi jossain muussa eurooppalaisessa maassa, sitä pitkin ajettaisiin 30 tai 60 minuutin välein paikallisjunia.

----------

